# USC Fall 2010



## Zumbi (Sep 8, 2009)

Hi again.

Thought would be a good idea to have a topic exclusively for USC FALL 2010.
Last year the USC FAll topic reached more than 1000 posts. So better organize by school to save our time when looking/sharing info.


----------



## Aika (Sep 8, 2009)

Hey! I'm applying for the Film MFA program. I've written a few short scripts and will finish shooting and editing short films based on them by the beginning of October. 
I'm submitting a few written works and my personal statement is halfway done.
Good luck to everyone!


----------



## pleiades (Sep 8, 2009)

I'm applying to USC for a Masters in Writing for Screen & Television.  

These assignments are making me lose sleep at night!  "Emotional moment" is just F'ing killing me.

Is anyone else worried that they're just not interesting enough to be accepted?  How eccentric do you have to be?  Are there a lot of people in film school like Prince?  He rocks and everything, but if that's who goes to film school, I'm cosmically screwed.       

Looking for solidarity and neurosis out there.


----------



## Zumbi (Sep 9, 2009)

I'm applying for MFA Production for Film & TV.

Not sure about my statement.
not sure about my video. Actually tinking between a video or an animation. But not much time as I have a good idea but not resources to do it.

One question. The VIDEO as a narrative, should be KIND of STATEMENT? Or it could be, let's say, a fiction story I wrote, then I could make is as an animation or a film?


----------



## Zumbi (Sep 10, 2009)

Hi Arash

Sorry. It was a ridiculous question anyway.
I use to do that, so I got a quick answer saying NO.
THank you by the way.

So, it's actually reality or fiction then. Cool.

I have REALLY GOOD recommendation letters, so I believe that I can get in if I do a REALLY GOOD statement and video/animation.

I'm afraid to go for animation, as it takes more time because I don't know After Effects, but Flash.
I could do a flash one and save as a video. but again, my skills in flash are really good for online advertisement, but for a good animation you need to DRAW stuff  and this might reveal a weakness I have (drawing)...

I thought to do a video, using a good idea I had. Will think more and tell you later to see what you think, ok?


----------



## Michael E. (Sep 12, 2009)

Hey my fellow film fanatics! 

As mentioned by several other users, this forum has been such a great help during the application process.

BTW I'm applying for USC Screenwriting Fall 2010!

I'm in the process of getting my letters of recommendation right now. One is from the Dean of my current film school and the other is from the Creative Director at a production company that I work for.

I'm having a really hard time nailing down who I want for that last letter. I could go with another film professor, but I feel like I already have that area nailed down with the Dean's letter. 

I did a study abroad program a few years ago at a community college and I was thinking the advisor for that program could really show how I have a global perspective. However, the program was in no way film related.

If anyone has any advice on this situation I would greatly appreciate it. I look forward to getting some feedback and hopefully we all get into USC and become colleagues. What an exciting time to be a film kid!


----------



## robot_m (Sep 12, 2009)

They always say a former boss who knows you well is a good recommender.

But then again, from everything I've read, letters of recommendation are the one of the least influential things in an application.

The most important thing is that the person knows you well...it's much better to have a professor or boss who can write a specific, in depth letter, than a boiler plate letter from a famous person.


----------



## Michael E. (Sep 13, 2009)

Thanks Robot---

 Sounds like solid advice. I think I'll go with my advisor for my study abroad program because I had a really good relationship with her and she has a good idea of my work ethic.

Let me know when and what department are you applying for...if you need any help as well I'll do my best. I've completed the Emotional Essay and first Creative Challenge so I might be able to offer something on that end.


----------



## laytonw5 (Sep 13, 2009)

Hey guys,

 I'm applying to USC for screenwriting MFA for fall 2010 as well. Focusing most of my attention on my personal statement right now, and I'm also knee deep in my app for UCLA, so I haven't been able to give as much time to my USC app. I'm struggling with that since USC is definitely more my place than UCLA. Oh well. Applying to Chapman as well. Are y'all applying anywhere else?


----------



## Junie (Sep 19, 2009)

> Originally posted by pleiades:
> I'm applying to USC for a Masters in Writing for Screen & Television.
> 
> These assignments are making me lose sleep at night!  "Emotional moment" is just F'ing killing me.
> ...



I totally hear you about stressing out over the creative assignments. I actually really like what I've got for my most emotional moment piece, and I want to be able to submit pieces I'm just as confident in for all the other assignments. I'll write something I think is pretty good, edit it for a week, then decide it's crap, trash it, and start over. I'm getting a little anxious now, that I won't be able to think of the right thing before the deadline arrives.


----------



## Jayimess (Sep 19, 2009)

Don't try to be out there, guys...just be you.

Personally, I threw out everything I'd been working on for nine months and wrote new stuff about 48 hours before the postmark deadline, and convinced a postal worker to give me the right postmark even though I didn't send it til 2am, technically a day late.

I got in off waitlist...I always wonder if I would've gotten in straight up or rejected if I'd sent the other stuff...but I'll never know.

Best of luck, guys.  It's a great program.


----------



## Zumbi (Sep 20, 2009)

Hi.

Applying for the MFA Production for Film and Tv.
I'm striving to write something cool. And even more to make a nice narrative video. I got really inspired by 2 short films from the collection of shorts PARIS, JE T'AIME. Tose who likes shorts, it's a must see!

I have a good story. But will need a small production, 2 actors, needs to be shot in another town in UK. Thought to go for an animation video. But I believe it will make me waste more time.

Thinking on what todo, but the drama is being all mine.I really want to be accepted. My hopes are now bigger than last year, after I found out a month ago I was not accepted (probably mostly) because I didn;t send everything I was supposed to. Very sad news.

Help me, Obi-Wan-Kenobi. You are my only hope.


----------



## NZ (Sep 21, 2009)

Hi All, I'm applying for USC Grad Production this fall also.

I have one of those questions that I've answered in my head a million times but I'm just going to throw it out there to see what you all think. Here goes:

How horrible do you think it will be if your film sample runs over the 5 min. limit? Do they automatically disqualify you?

I'm thinking the reviewer would just stop watching at 5 min. or before if they've had enough or if they like it they could continue.

I keep thinking to myself: Don't go over! Follow the guidelines - they don't have time for anything more! Just keep it at 5 mins!

But then I think: I like the entire flow of the film”¦its only 4 extra mins”¦cutting it takes so much away from the story!

I'm wondering what you all think.


----------



## laytonw5 (Sep 21, 2009)

If it's 4 minutes it over a 5 minute limit, it's almost twice as long as it's supposed to be. I'd say you have some editing to do. Sorry man.


----------



## Jayimess (Sep 21, 2009)

A minute or less, you might be okay, but I would shoot to hit the time limit.  It exists for a reason.  You need to learn to edit yourself.


----------



## NZ (Sep 21, 2009)

Thanks guys---I needed to hear that!


----------



## Zumbi (Sep 22, 2009)

I have a good story to tell.
Problem is that what I want demands 2 actors, a cliff as a landscape outside London, therefore it would be a bit dangerous shooting.
Worried not only about time. But about have the resources on time.

My last resort would be go for an animation.
Does anybody have good examples of narrative films to put in here?
I know what a narrative film would be, but sometimes a bit of inspiration might help.

Thanks


----------



## Ben (Sep 22, 2009)

I'm thinking of putting 3 pivotal scenes from 3 longer films that just run about 5 minutes total as my video submission...do you think that's something they expect or are they really looking for a straight up 5 minute film (problem is i've never done anything quite that short)


----------



## ChrisW (Sep 22, 2009)

I think that they're probably more interested in your ability to communicate a story. So if you select three scenes and each of those scenes is successful in communicating a narrative, then it will be ok.

On the flip side, I think if one were to submit a film that is just highlights of their coolest shots and sequences from past work, that's not going to impress them as much.

This is just what I gathered during the making of my undergrad reel and I assume it probably still holds true. =)


----------



## Junie (Sep 23, 2009)

> Originally posted by Jayimess:
> Don't try to be out there, guys...just be you.
> 
> Personally, I threw out everything I'd been working on for nine months and wrote new stuff about 48 hours before the postmark deadline, and convinced a postal worker to give me the right postmark even though I didn't send it til 2am, technically a day late.
> ...



Ha. That's what I'm afraid will happen to me. Except I'm doing the online application, so there's no possibility of charming the postal worker for me D:

I'm glad to hear you had a good experience at USC. I'd love to go there, but I am realistic about the admission rates and trying not to fantasize too much.


----------



## Zumbi (Sep 24, 2009)

Hi all.

Wondering if they are keen to see a film with a "narrative structure" or a "film that is narrated"?

You know? It's kind of different. In a narrative you could play around loads of different subjects, reality, fantasy, whatever. Philosophic mood. Of course is narrated and we have a voice. But in this case we only have the VOICE OVER.

In is a film narrated (V.O.) it will be like someone is telling a story, but yet you could have dialogues, voices, or another form to express your idea.

I do believe and I understood that is NARRATIVE kind of film, so 1st choice would be the right one for me. And that a music or soundtrack would be allowed on both.

Only wondering about the ways that we could do it wrong and how to avoid it.


----------



## Aislada (Sep 24, 2009)

Hey all  I'm applying to USC Fall 2010 as well. I don't know if I want to go into Film & TV or Screenwriting. I have to make a short film for the Film & TV one and I don't know if I can do it in time with all the crap happening in my life but I'm going to try!

I'm also applying to Columbia, Boston University and NYU so far.


----------



## Zumbi (Sep 25, 2009)

Continuing my solo discussion about narration vs. narrative film:

http://www.filmreference.com/e...-FILM-NARRATIVE.html


----------



## Zumbi (Sep 25, 2009)

>>>A. An outline for a four-minute film that contains no dialogue. It can be fiction or non-fiction. The story has to be communicated visually. (no more than two pages)<<<


Wondering.... What USC is keen to see here? It does not especify if it can or not be an outline for the SAME 4-min video, IN CASE you're doing a video, of course.
Not that would make a huge difference in your application. 

But what would you guys do? What do you guys think? An outline for a different film?


----------



## Aislada (Sep 28, 2009)

Question for those who are applying to the USC Screenwriting program: is a statement of purpose still needed for the application? I'm looking on the website and I don't see it there, but on the online application it says you should. Anyone have any clarification? I'm still writing a statement of purpose for my other schools-- I just wanted to check if USC wanted one or not.


----------



## Silverlenz (Sep 28, 2009)

I was wondering the same thing. It looks like the want the character sketch in place of the Personal statement.


----------



## Zumbi (Oct 14, 2009)

Hi guys.

I'm actually starting all my creative writing and statement today. I'll do Jayimess's style... ha!


----------



## Silverlenz (Oct 14, 2009)

Are any of you guys applying to the Stark Producing Program?


----------



## bernhardw (Oct 14, 2009)

Hi
Is it just me or have they changed the application deadline to december 1st.


----------



## bernhardw (Oct 14, 2009)

for Film & Television Production


----------



## robot_m (Oct 15, 2009)

Yes, they pushed it back to December 1st. We discussed it some in the Spring 2010 thread.


----------



## Zumbi (Oct 15, 2009)

SERIOUSLY?
DEADLINE FOR FILM AND TV PRODCUTION AT USC IS ON DECEMBER 1ST NOW?


----------



## Zumbi (Oct 18, 2009)

Yeah.. True. It is for 1st December now.
This is GREAT! I hopefully could do my short film to send.

Great news for everybody I think!


----------



## alect006 (Oct 20, 2009)

Hi All,

I'm also applying to USC (and UCLA and AFI). I did their little online tour seminar thing this morning and the guy taking it just happened to mention with the photos you need to submit a 2 page narrative story with them, which was news to me. Then I checked on the website and discovered they changed the criteria and got rid of the simple narrative photo option... which I already finished (and spent a long time on). I think I'm going to email to see if I can still submit those photos but was wondering if anyone knew when they changed the criteria? (I took them early September, so that's probably the last time I checked thoroughly) Hope everyone else's applications are going well 

-Tom


----------



## bernhardw (Oct 20, 2009)

Hey alect006. 
I have the same problem. Did the sequence and now I see they've changed it. Keep me updated about that email your going to send them. 
bye


----------



## robot_m (Oct 20, 2009)

Where do you see this? Share the URL, please.


----------



## alect006 (Oct 20, 2009)

http://cinema.usc.edu/programs...application-prod.htm

Photo Option:
Prepare a series of six photographs you have taken which, when viewed in a specific sequence, portray a unique and original character. Along with that include a two page narrative story about the character. The images may either be black-and-white or in color. (4x6 inches in horizontal format)

Will keep you posted when I hear back from USC.

Edit: Just tried google cache to get the original criteria (the cache was the 7th of October so less than 2 weeks ago) and the requirements were:
Prepare a series of six photographs you have taken which, when viewed in a specific sequence, portray a unique and original character or which tells a simple narrative story. The images may either be black-and-white or in color. (4x6 inches in horizontal format)


----------



## femme.focale (Oct 20, 2009)

Wow, they really can't commit to a photo project, can they?  How confusing!!!


----------



## robot_m (Oct 20, 2009)

blech...I don't like the new one. no narrative?


----------



## psufilmgirl (Oct 21, 2009)

sounds like they are trying to stiffen the competition to me.  oh man, I hope i don't have to do that.  

I guess I should start the creative wheels since I've completed everything else for a new app, need it be necessary.  (I'm still waiting on a decision for spring admission~YELP!)


----------



## tantalus (Oct 22, 2009)

As it seems less and less likely that I will get in this spring, I am joining the thread.  Hey y'all.  Best wishes.


----------



## pleiades (Oct 23, 2009)

> Originally posted by Junie:
> I totally hear you about stressing out over the creative assignments. I actually really like what I've got for my most emotional moment piece, and I want to be able to submit pieces I'm just as confident in for all the other assignments. I'll write something I think is pretty good, edit it for a week, then decide it's crap, trash it, and start over. I'm getting a little anxious now, that I won't be able to think of the right thing before the deadline arrives.



I didn't think anyone would reply to my ridiculous post, but looks like I wasn't the only one rewriting the creative assignments over...and over... And then waking up in the middle of the night and writing it over. And then asking myself the next morning what I thought I was doing last night... My obsession with the assignments went on hold for the UCLA app, but I'll be coming back around for another cup of creative anxiety soon. I finally came up with a good story for my emotional moment, so I'm a bit more at peace with the world for now. Hope you are too.


----------



## Junie (Oct 28, 2009)

Soooo aspiring screenwriters. How's everyone doing with those creative challenges? I keep psyching myself out. I've gone through about 4 different concepts for the "two people who live together, one wants to leave the other wants them to stay" scene, two of which I'd written out completely, one I got about halfway through before deciding it was stupid. I'm on my 5th concept right now, I've got a loose outline for it, but am starting to get that familiar barrage of self doubt. I feel like all my scenes are really melodramatic, and I don't know if it's because I'm actually a terrible writer or if that's just the nature of the assignment. Also, I have just a few themes that keep coming up in my writing lately and I don't like it. I know it's good to have a voice, but I want to show range as well.


----------



## pleiades (Nov 1, 2009)

> Originally posted by Junie:
> Soooo aspiring screenwriters. How's everyone doing with those creative challenges?



I locked them away a month ago and stopped looking at them! That said I think I'm satisfied with what I've got.  I also brainstormed probably a good 5-10 concepts for each of the scenes.  I just went with the ones that were the most vivid, and most fun to write.  When I finished them I sent them out to a few close friends who I know to be honest, and their reactions were enough for me.  When I sent out the more personal assignments - e.g. autobiography, emotional moment... I got silence, so I know I've got to step them up.


----------



## Trojan2011 (Nov 1, 2009)

I'm a first year in the MFA Writing for Screen and TV program at USC. If you have any questions, feel free to ask! I know a fair amount about UCLA and have some insights into their admissions process as well.

A word of advice: don't blow off the emotional moment essay. When I was admitted, I was told that my application was accepted almost entirely on the basis of that essay. 

Good luck!


----------



## asr (Nov 2, 2009)

Hello everyone!

I had a question: is it possible to apply to two master's programs in the Cinema department? Like, can one apply to the production program as a first choice, and then the Peter Stark program as a second choice?

I'm searching the site right now, but I thought I'd ask in here.


----------



## WillieGreen (Nov 3, 2009)

> Originally posted by asr:
> Hello everyone!
> 
> I had a question: is it possible to apply to two master's programs in the Cinema department? Like, can one apply to the production program as a first choice, and then the Peter Stark program as a second choice?
> ...




I was going to apply for two until I found this on their website:

_Admission to any program at the USC School of Cinematic Arts is competitive. It is possible, but not advisable to apply to more than one at a time._

I think they want applicants focused in one area, so it could prejudice them against you.  HOWEVER, I don't know how well each program coordinates with one another, so it's probably not that big of a deal.  They probably just say to keep students from applying to every single program as a fail-safe.


----------



## asr (Nov 3, 2009)

Thanks!

Do you mind linking the page where you found that quote?


----------



## kayks (Nov 3, 2009)

> Originally posted by asr:
> Hello everyone!
> 
> I had a question: is it possible to apply to two master's programs in the Cinema department? Like, can one apply to the production program as a first choice, and then the Peter Stark program as a second choice?
> ...



i went to the campus tour at usc and they said that if you're planning on applying for the spark program, you should only apply for that one. other than that it should be fine. she even went on describing how to apply for two programs. in case anyone is wondering, you have to apply online, submit it, and apply again for the other one after you've submitted your first one. and i think she said they would waive your fee on the second one. i don't think she was sure about the fee being waived so you should check with them.


----------



## asr (Nov 3, 2009)

Nevermind... I found it.


----------



## Silverlenz (Nov 3, 2009)

Hmmm I don't imagine any school especially USC waiving their fee. I think they will charge anyone who applies to mor than one program. Could you imagine all the work (sorting, collecting etc) envolved with each persons file?


----------



## Junie (Nov 3, 2009)

> Originally posted by Trojan2011:
> If you have any questions, feel free to ask! I know a fair amount about UCLA and have some insights into their admissions process as well.
> Good luck!



Awesome, thanks! I'm curious of you notice any difference in the selection process/criteria between USC and UCLA. What sort of people are they looking for? In what ways are the students and "feel" of the two programs different?


----------



## Bartleby Fink (Nov 4, 2009)

Once more into the breach with this, I guess. Third time is a...well, it's just the third time.

Switching it up a little this year. After a couple of years working as an assistant producer, writer and editor at a production company, I have a much clearer idea of my goals and what I want from a program. I'm actually going to be applying to the Stark Program this year, after a couple of years trying to get into the screenwriting program.

Any current or past Starkies out there with any advice on how to differentiate myself? 

(I have stellar academic scores and two years of production and post-production experience including a variety of freelancing jobs. )


----------



## alect006 (Nov 4, 2009)

Hey, so the topic has deviated a little but finally got an email back from the head of admissions, stating that the simple narrative photo option is fine, just submit with the 2 page write up.. not sure what everyone else did, but I spent ages making sure that every little prop and character placement made the story quite evident, so doing a write up kinda of kills it a little for me.. not sure if i should do the film instead now, and just cut something i've done down to 5mins..


----------



## alect006 (Nov 4, 2009)

I disagree. I approached the assignment under the original criteria to tell a story just with images and I feel writing a narrative with it is like having a cheat sheet. Obviously it'll be different for different people, and depends how you approached the task, but personally I don't think that my written version will match the visual. (particularly keeping the story "simple") Anyway it is what it is. Hopefully that won't be the deciding factor :S.


----------



## blimes (Nov 4, 2009)

i totally know what you mean alec006...

i actually had to change my idea because my original one would've lost something if it'd been accompanied by a written out story. i felt like it was supposed to stay alone visually and i had worked out all these more subtle visual story points and cues that just seem lame spelled out explicitly.
i was pretty disappointed when they changed the prompt lol


----------



## Bartleby Fink (Nov 5, 2009)

No Starkies out there?


----------



## Silverlenz (Nov 5, 2009)

I'm a starkie Bartley Fink. I've been working on my portfolio and application for about a month. If you don't mind, could you share you background and experiencies? (ie. work, education, film experience, college gpa)

Thanks,
Silverlenz


----------



## WillieGreen (Nov 5, 2009)

For the visual sample, will a youtube link suffice?


----------



## Bartleby Fink (Nov 5, 2009)

This got lost at the end of the last page:

Once more into the breach with this, I guess. Third time is a...well, it's just the third time.

Switching it up a little this year. After a couple of years working as an assistant producer, writer and editor at a production company, I have a much clearer idea of my goals and what I want from a program. I'm actually going to be applying to the Stark Program this year, after a couple of years trying to get into the screenwriting program. 

After two years as an associate editor, assistant producer and production assistant at a small production company, I've decided that, if anything, my interests and goals are more firmly met in a producing program. I hope the fact that I'm applying to a different program won't look like I don't know what I want out of it. (If anything I know now more than ever...)

Any current or past Starkies out there with any advice on how to differentiate myself? 

(I have stellar academic scores and two years of production and post-production experience including a variety of freelancing jobs. )


----------



## Bartleby Fink (Nov 5, 2009)

Yeah. I realize that was a bit repetitive and sounds a little pompous. It wasn't meant to. I was just lazy and cut and pasted a couple of different posts and didn't bother to take out the redundancies. 

MY BAD!


----------



## bernhardw (Nov 7, 2009)

Hey everybody
Seems like they've changed the Photo option again. Take a look
http://cinema.usc.edu/prospect...ation-procedures.htm


----------



## Junie (Nov 8, 2009)

> Originally posted by pleiades:
> When I sent out the more personal assignments - e.g. autobiography, emotional moment... I got silence, so I know I've got to step them up.



I totally hear you on this. I finally worked out something I liked for the creative challenges and am now working on the character sketch and finding it very difficult.


----------



## Zumbi (Nov 11, 2009)

Junie.

Write is hard. Shoot is fun, says an "old" filmmaking quote. Think the key is find a glimpse on what you think you dislike less on your task of screenwriter.

Now, let's go to what's matter. Does anybody has a template of 2 pages narrative of a character?


----------



## tantalus (Nov 11, 2009)

In anticipation of receiving decisions on spring admission....

For the production MFA:
If you don't get in, how bad would it be to keep the same personal statement and change the creative samples?  Would it be better to change the personal statement as well?  Would they look down on resubmitting the same application?  (ignoring the fact that the merits of the first application may not have been very good; I'm more interested in whether they will not like to see repetition)


----------



## Jayimess (Nov 11, 2009)

I would change the personal statement before I'd change my creative work.  Your work is what it is, so you need to work on your presentation of self.

Just my opinion.


----------



## pleiades (Nov 11, 2009)

> Originally posted by Junie:
> I totally hear you on this. I finally worked out something I liked for the creative challenges and am now working on the character sketch and finding it very difficult.



So how's it coming?? Saturday morning I crack into my applications again. Oog.


----------



## Junie (Nov 11, 2009)

> Originally posted by pleiades:
> So how's it coming?? Saturday morning I crack into my applications again. Oog.



Hi pleiades! It's going alright. I finally have a complete draft of my character sketch that I like. Now it just needs lots of polishing. I'm pretty happy with it though. I think it does a good job of accomplishing the things I wanted to accomplish with the essay.

My most emotional moment piece, however, is going to take a lot of work. I'm re-writing most of it. Gah, so much to do. 

How are your pieces coming along?


----------



## WillieGreen (Nov 16, 2009)

I have a mind-blowing question to ask:  

Double or single-spacing?


----------



## ChrisW (Nov 16, 2009)

> Originally posted by WillieGreen:
> I have a mind-blowing question to ask:
> 
> Double or single-spacing?



I went with single space on my movie premise, double on everything else. I don't think it matters too much.

Finally got everything sent off today. Feels great!!


----------



## Zumbi (Nov 18, 2009)

I have all my studff yet to be done.
But I already have a personal statement that is nice I did for UCLA, so that is ok.
Ony worried about the creative samples, especially the photo assignemt, Unforunately I won;t have how shoo t a short film (shame because is a nice and simple one)>
Anyway, it;s my style leave everything for the last minute. Makes it more intense.


----------



## WillieGreen (Nov 18, 2009)

Anyone else play around with the font and margins? I'm going 12-point Times New Roman (is there a smaller acceptable font) single spaced. Right now I'm at 0.85" left and right margin, and I'm just barely under the 2 page limit. It looks kinda ridiculous.

I'm trying to cut, but I've already shaved off like 3/4 of a page. If I trim any more I might as well call it the preamble to my most emotional moment.


----------



## alect006 (Nov 18, 2009)

Anyone else notice they changed the photo option for a third time!? It's now character and narrative, plus a narrative statement.. Why can't they make up their damn minds?!


----------



## Silverlenz (Nov 19, 2009)

Wow.. I'm sorry guys. I'm so glad I decided not to apply to USC productions MFA. All these last minute changes are ridiculous. I'm glad the Peter Stark Program isn't like that. 

SilverLenz


----------



## blimes (Nov 19, 2009)

> Originally posted by Zumbi:
> Anyway, it;s my style leave everything for the last minute. Makes it more intense.



haha this is the only way i seem to work also -_- so now i'm having to constantly switch mindsets to tackle script format, treatments, persoanl statements, dialogues..it's very disorienting


----------



## Silverlenz (Nov 19, 2009)

Hmm...I hope this isn't any indication on how things will be at USC.

SilverLenz


----------



## story2tell (Nov 20, 2009)

First thanks to the community.  I decided to apply to film schools just a few weeks ago to pursue a MFA in screenwriting.  I managed to get my app into UCLA in 6 days and have been working feverishly on USC's application.  I just started the online process and am frustrated that they ask questions on it like "what are you going to research at USC."  Um, its a writing MFA... what's too research?


----------



## MJS11 (Nov 20, 2009)

Hi everyone, loving the nervousness in here... Good to know I'm not the only one, I can feed on that, hee. I'm applying to the USC Writing for Screen & TV MFA. Dec 1st is getting so close! 

I feel pretty good about what I've written so far, but I'm worried about my lack of practical experience. I've taken a screen writing class and a couple other creative writing/journalism classes, but I haven't had a (short) film made or anything like that. So my portfolio list will be embarrassingly short. Do you guys think I should include videos & articles I made for my journalism jobs? Or should it purely be artsy stuff like photo's, film, music etc.? What kind of stuff are you putting on the list? 

Good luck everyone! Sending positive writing vibes your way from the NL. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## WillieGreen (Nov 20, 2009)

> Originally posted by MJS11:
> Hi everyone, loving the nervousness in here... Good to know I'm not the only one, I can feed on that, hee. I'm applying to the USC Writing for Screen & TV MFA. Dec 1st is getting so close!
> 
> I feel pretty good about what I've written so far, but I'm worried about my lack of practical experience. I've taken a screen writing class and a couple other creative writing/journalism classes, but I haven't had a (short) film made or anything like that. So my portfolio list will be embarrassingly short. Do you guys think I should include videos & articles I made for my journalism jobs? Or should it purely be artsy stuff like photo's, film, music etc.? What kind of stuff are you putting on the list?
> ...




I think the website said all types of creative endeavors, so I would definitely put the journalism stuff on there.  That definitely counts.  I think the other materials have greater weight anyway.  

Maybe you could dress it up a little.  "Intermediary for the Fourth Estate 2005-09".


----------



## Junie (Nov 20, 2009)

> Originally posted by story2tell:
> they ask questions on it like "what are you going to research at USC."  Um, its a writing MFA... what's too research?



I've also been wondering how we're supposed to answer that sort of question when we're applying to an MFA program. Perhaps someone who has already applied to/is studying at/graduated from USC can share some insight?

Thanks!


----------



## Jayimess (Nov 20, 2009)

I either didn't have that question or I forget what I wrote when I applied three (!!) years ago, but I would do probably write something like 

"As a fine arts student, my time spent at USC will mostly spent applying what's learned rather than studying and quantifiable research, but I do look forward to learning more about the film industry, my craft, or this genre I hope I can study during one of my crit studies classes."

Or something like that.


----------



## Jayimess (Nov 20, 2009)

Oh, and don't worry about your portfolio list or experience being something for which you are ashamed or embarrassed.

I'd never made a film, and I got in with the first act of the first feature I ever wrote.  Plenty of my classmates had never written a scene before the app challenges.


----------



## MJS11 (Nov 21, 2009)

Thanks, WillieGreen & Jayimess! It's good to know that it's still possible to get in without prior screenwriting experience. 

Is anyone else worried about their emotional moment essay turning into a whine-fest? Otoh, I might be going too much in the other direction, where my writing has become very distant and filmic... Hard to find a balance!


----------



## Bartleby Fink (Nov 21, 2009)

I don't think the emotional moment needs to be whiney. It doesn't need to be "woe is me" or "it was tough" or anything like that. It just needs to be emotional. 

Then again, I'm the guy who has failed to get into a graduate program for the last three years.


----------



## Marisah (Nov 21, 2009)

I'm pretty sure the question about research topics wasn't in the spring app. Anyway I wouldn't stress about it too much, it's obviously aimed at MA applicants.  I'm just putting what themes I want to focus on in my films and what I want to say with them.


----------



## story2tell (Nov 23, 2009)

Is it just me?  I'm struggling with the online aspect of the application.  After spending a month working on my creative challenges for the MFA in writing, doing all the other work, the actual process for filing the application is killing me. I wish we could just mail everything in the way we could for UCLA.  Hurumph.


----------



## laytonw5 (Nov 23, 2009)

I'm freaking out about how much I'm procrastinating on this stuff. I think I'm self-sabotaging because I'm afraid to fail. On the up side - I seem to do my best work under pressure. 

A couple of questions that hopefully someone can answer for me:

First of all, is there a set format for a portfolio list? I've never seen one so I have no idea how to set it up. 

Also, is there a specific way to write a character sketch? I'm really struggling with where to even begin on that one - and definitely how to differentiate it from my personal statement. 

Best of luck to everyone! Here's hoping we're all classmates this time next year! Or at least frenemies at the different schools we get into!


----------



## story2tell (Nov 23, 2009)

Layton, I feel your pain... I haven't procrastinated per se as I only decided to apply four weeks ago but this process has been HARD!  

I can't give you advice on the autobiographical sketch but can offer that the production applicants are provided a format for the portfolio that may be helpful to follow. 

(I assume you are applying for the writing program)


----------



## apache (Nov 23, 2009)

yeah layton check the production applicants page for a brief example on portfolio guidelines...here's one of mine as an example to save you time from sifting around the USC website (personally I think the website is poorly designed)

February 2009, A Culinary Culture, 5 minutes. Position: writer/director. A mini-documentary portraying the hobby and passion for cooking within my family. Created for a class video project, California State University, Chico.


----------



## NZ (Nov 23, 2009)

Do you guys remember seeing the below statement initially on USC's website? 

USC Letters of Recommendation (one letter must be an academic reference)

I don't remember seeing the "one letter must be an academic reference" before. I submitted my application a few weeks ago. I even have a screen print out of the web page and this "one letter must be an academic ref" wasn't on it. 

It is way too late for me to get an academic ref. I'm not sure what to do now...do you think they'll consider my app incomplete?


----------



## apache (Nov 23, 2009)

NZ,

You are correct. That statement was not on the site until recently. I'm not sure exactly when but I remember telling myself, "Dang, this is probably going to disgruntle some applicants..."

I want to say they'll give you extra time to acquire an academic one, but email Samuel Kim here:

skim@cinema.usc.edu

He's the Senior Director of Admissions for Cinematic Arts so he'll let you know what's up..I wouldn't worry too much about it. They consider all the circumstances when they make a change in applying


----------



## MJS11 (Nov 23, 2009)

laytonw5, I'm right there with you. I've only finished one of my scenes and I have a vague outline for my  essays. I just sat staring at my screen for 5 hours without writing a single word. 

The '2 people living together, one wants to leave' scene is a tough one for me. For some reason I felt more inspired by the elevator assignment, even though (or maybe because) there's a lot more pre-set elements in that one.

Good luck everyone!


----------



## psufilmgirl (Nov 23, 2009)

Hi all, I was just rejected from Spring 2010, so I'm reapplying.

I applied to Stark last year, and didn't get in, but I know that's not where I want to be, I want to be in production with an emphasis in producing.  

I haven't been on top of this forum, so I'll have to go back and read in my spare time.


----------



## Jayimess (Nov 23, 2009)

Lots to address, let me see if I can toss a couple pennies in on everything...

Most Emotional Moment/Whine Fest 09

Remember to have fun with this one.  It should not be distant, it should be visceral.  It may not be the most obvious choice, I know I personally wrote this weird poem thing about my father's death that a mentor (she got her SW MFA at Columbia University, if you doubt her authority, lol) rejected as too distant and fragmented.  She sent the following advice, obviously you need to adapt for your own project should you opt to follow it.

FYI, I wrote a poem of sorts about the day my father died.  While I didn't use it as my emo moment, I did use it to narrate my first film, and also sent it in as part of my portfolio submissions to AFI, UCLA, and USC...so the pieces you've written were not in waste, just find a better use for them if you don't end up using them for this app.

_  I am going to be brutally honest. It's written like a poem with factual landmarks. 
In your disclaimer, you said your memory of it was fractured, cold and in segments.  Distant.

Write it from a child's POV, not as an adult looking back at yourself as a child. Remember: MOST INTENSELY EMOTIONAL MOMENT.  

What you have done thus far, is not intense nor emotional. 

Intense is severe, forceful and harsh.
Intensity has energy, it is vivid and piercing...

You have to stir your recollection of an innocent child looking forward to the biggest event in a child's life (we have all lived for birthdays and and chased the churning feeling of butterflies dancing in our bellies as we eyed the BIG table of gifts!)  

The sights, sounds and smells have to be heightened.

Emotional is irrational, impulsive, tear-jerking...It is the play on feelings even if it is cold, and void. 

You need to get this book: "Writing for Story." by Jon Franklin. There is a story, "Mrs. Kelly's Monster," that I want you to read at least three times. Study it before you send off any writing samples.

But before you read it, re-write your story, then re-write it again after you read the book (if you have the time). Then, re-write it again to your satisfaction.  Then email it to me.


Remember the key words: Intense emotions(emotional). Riveting adjectives and verbs..._


Character Sketch:

I don't think there's a wrong or right way to pen these.  Just present yourself as a character in a film, is all.   If you want to be crazy, be crazy, if not, then don't.  Just don't make it a flat, plain autobiography.  This is a character in a film!


2 people, 1 wants to leave Scene:

I feel this was my weakest aspect of the application.  I tossed out all my materials and wrote new ones two days or so before they were due, and I just sort of pooped this one out.  I blame it for getting me on the waitlist instead of a straightup admission.  

No matter.  Think of different groups of people that would have this conflict.   I've talked to many classmates, and the amazing thing about those two scenes is that NONE of us ever do the same thing!  The best summary of one I've ever heard though:  

"A little boy doesn't want his mom to leave him for the evening because the babysitter is a pedophile, but he's afraid to say the words."

That knocked it out of the park, in my mind, way out of the box....Kicked my "two roommates/best friends, one, newly addicted to cocaine,  is desperate to connect with her drug dealer and one who just found out her mom's cancer is out of remission and needs to talk to someone" scenario's ASS!


Portfolio List

I don't think you should fret about this.  I just listed stuff, made sure that I consistently bolded the title of the project and italicized the date is was created.

Best of luck, all!


----------



## story2tell (Nov 23, 2009)

> Originally posted by Jayimess:
> Lots to address, let me see if I can toss a couple pennies in on everything...
> 
> Most Emotional Moment/Whine Fest 09
> ...



Wow... this site has been invaluable the past few weeks as I prepared first the UCLA app, then the USC app.  This advice is fabulous and I wish I had had it before I submitted my USC app this afternoon.  

The emotion I wanted people to feel when they read my essay was the absence of life.  I wasn't going for tears because the emotion I felt was a vacuum.  Sigh... Definitely going to get the book you mentioned.  

Thanks to you and all the other veterans. I hope I heeded the advice well... we'll know in the Spring.


----------



## NZ (Nov 23, 2009)

apache - thanks for the advice. I'll email Kim and see what my options are (if any). Thanks again!


----------



## MJS11 (Nov 23, 2009)

Wow, thank you so much, Jayimess. I'll definitely look over my emotional moment essay with that advice in mind.

Btw for all you screenwriters who were wondering about the Statement of Purpose, Samuel Kim emailed me: 

Yes, the personal statement is required in addition to the Autobiographical Character Sketch.

I am going to have to call in sick to work.


----------



## Jayimess (Nov 23, 2009)

Remember I cannot take credit for the advice, because it came from a very brilliant screenwriting professor at Cleveland State University, Konnie Peroune.  She is the woman I spoke of who helped me write my first script in a class, and convinced me not to go get the MBA I would have finished in May if I'd never met her.

Thanks Konnie.


----------



## story2tell (Nov 24, 2009)

> Originally posted by MJS11:
> Btw for all you screenwriters who were wondering about the Statement of Purpose, Samuel Kim emailed me:
> 
> Yes, the personal statement is required in addition to the Autobiographical Character Sketch.



WHAT!  I spoke with the admissions office and they told me it wasn't.  Someone upthread mentioned that the website changed to require an academic reference after they had started the process.  Somehow I feel they aren't sure what they want this year.  

Crap-o-la.  What am I going to do?  My Auto Sketch was a rework of my Statement of Purpose from UCLA.  So, my first thought is to do use that as my personal statement and start from scratch with the auto sketch BUT I only have today to do it because of my schedule.  Should I do something kitschy?  Should it be serious?  I have to say I really loved my autobiographical sketch.  

Aaargh.  I didn't submit my application fee to be a donation to USC (or UCLA) I have every intent of being considered for a spot at each school so if I am disqualified because I didn't file a personal statement I'm going to be irritated.


----------



## MJS11 (Nov 24, 2009)

Gah, I can't believe that! Maybe you could call them again, see what's what? Sorry to bring the bad news... I'm sure you'll figure it out either way! Go go go


----------



## MJS11 (Nov 24, 2009)

Btw, does anyone know where to send our transcripts and stuff? Is it the SCA graduate admissions office? And do we send official copies? Or is that only once we actually have to register? The instructions are not exactly clear on that, so if anyone can tell me what they sent where, I'd really appreciate it. Thanks!


----------



## Junie (Nov 24, 2009)

> Originally posted by MJS11:
> Btw for all you screenwriters who were wondering about the Statement of Purpose, Samuel Kim emailed me:
> 
> Yes, the personal statement is required in addition to the Autobiographical Character Sketch.



What?! Yikes...this isn't good. My character sketch is a reworking of my SoP as well. I had understood we didn't need a statement of purpose for applying to the graduate program, that that was just for the undergrad application. Uh oh....

Humph. I'm currently buried under writing sample work and thought that was all I had left to do. This is disappointing.

Well, onward!


----------



## MJS11 (Nov 24, 2009)

And upward! 

Hmm, maybe he thought I was talking about the undergrad? If anyone is willing to call the admissions office to clear this up, that would be superextrafantastic. I would do it but the whole oceans apart thing doesn't work in my favor..


----------



## justthefacts (Nov 24, 2009)

I just called.  No personal statement is required for the USC MFA in Writing for Screen and Television.  It's only the materials listed on its website.  It is confusing because the generic graduate university application provides spots for many written statements that the MFA program does not require, including the personal statement.   I am going to trust the young lady at the USC Cinema admissions office and assume that the director of admissions thinks you are applying to undergrad.   


1. Graduate University Application

The following materials must be submitted online at: www.usc.edu/admission/graduate

2. Autobiographical Character Sketch

This is not a rÃ©sumÃ©. It should reflect your individuality and evoke an understanding of how you became who you are. You may write a creative essay or short story, 1-2 pages in length.

3. Emotional Moment Essay

Convey in writing the most intensely emotional moment””positive or negative””you have ever experienced. This may, but does not have to be, an elaboration of something touched on in your autobiographical character sketch. 1-2 pages in length.

3. Creative Challenge

Two scenes with assigned parameters:

    * Part A - Write a scene between two very different kinds of people who get stuck in an elevator on New Year's Eve. Two-five pages. Please use screenplay format.
    * Part B - Write a scene between two people (e.g., a parent and child) who live together. The first character strongly desires to go out; the second desperately wants the first to stay home. Emphasize visual elements as well as dialogue. Two-five pages.

Please use screenplay format.

4. Writing Samples

At least two samples of your creative writing. These may be excerpts with a note explaining the context. Writing in script form is not required. Maximum of 15 pages combined. If you send more than 15, only the first 15 will be read.

5. Portfolio List

A list of all available creative material and experience with a concise description of each item listed. Items need not be film related, but should give an idea of your creative ability. If your creativity has been recognized in some way, please include brief details.

6. Letters of Recommendation (One letter must be an academic reference)

Three letters of recommendation are required. Undergraduate applicants should send the letters to the Writing Admission Committee at the appropriate address below. Graduate applicants are highly encouraged to submit their letters through the university's online application. Applicants are responsible for verifying that the letters have been received.

Submit the university application, autobiographical character sketch, most emotional moment essay, creative challenge: parts A and B, writing samples, portfolio list and letters of recommendation online using the university's online application: www.usc.edu/admission/graduate/apply.

Recommenders who will not use the online process may send their letters directly to:

School of Cinematic Arts Admissions
Attn: Graduate Writing Program
University Park, CTV G-130
Los Angeles, CA 90089-2211


----------



## MJS11 (Nov 24, 2009)

Thank you, justthefacts (very appropriate username)! That is a relief. Sorry I caused an extra freak-out guys!


----------



## silverlain (Nov 24, 2009)

hi guys!  this site has been SUPER and i'm so grateful to those of you who contribute and post answers to the questions.

my rather simple and possibly stupid question:
are the required essays supposed to be double spaced??? (ACS, emotional moment for Writing for Screen/TV)

Someone else asked this question earlier in this thread and the answer was "depends/doesn't matter."  Does it really not matter?  Would love to have this confirmed as I finalize my apps.

Thanks


----------



## Junie (Nov 24, 2009)

Whew. Huge relief.

Can I just say how grateful I am to this forum and you guys for providing company for this process? Plus it's so nice to be able to come home from my drab, boring office job where all creativity it stifled and to be able to come here and know that there are other people out there who are creative and want to make art and tell stories.


----------



## asr (Nov 25, 2009)

Question:

Do MFA Production applicants need to submit a rÃ©sumÃ©? Just wanting to double-check.

Thanks!


----------



## femme.focale (Nov 25, 2009)

> Originally posted by asr:
> Question:
> 
> Do MFA Production applicants need to submit a rÃ©sumÃ©? Just wanting to double-check.
> ...



Nope! I called SCA a few months back asking the very same question, and it's just extraneous information to them.


----------



## apache (Nov 25, 2009)

I second that Junie! I feel you on the job too...I usually imagine myself as just an actor "performing" my role to be in a job that I damn well know I wont be working in for too long!


----------



## Zumbi (Nov 26, 2009)

Hi guys.

I am still thinking, but there is no time for me to shoot a film anymore.
I will go for the photos. Only wondering how are u guys publishing them on the web? Or are u simply sending them attached?

Thanks

Flavio


----------



## MJS11 (Nov 26, 2009)

Gross. I HATE my auto-sketch. It is disgusting, and yet very true. No matter how I frame it, writing about my own life is such a turn-off. I can't even tell whether it's good writing because I hate reading it so much. At this point, I feel like I could only be a character in a very crappy Lifetime movie :\ Booo.


ETA: Ha, I love how much venting can do (even to a gray screen). I totally changed my original idea and I feel much better about what I have now. Wooo!


----------



## Junie (Nov 26, 2009)

apache - Solidarity! Hopefully we will both be moving on to better things soon.

MJS11 - I went through dozens of ideas while working on my "auto-sketch" (love that, btw). Best of luck! That USC application committee sure knows how to throw down a challenge.


----------



## asr (Nov 26, 2009)

How long are you guys making your portfolio lists for the Production MFA? I know there's no length limit, but I was wondering if I should limit mine to one or two pages in length.

Thoughts?


----------



## femme.focale (Nov 26, 2009)

My portfolio list was three pages.


----------



## asr (Nov 26, 2009)

How far back are you going? Right now, I'm trying to avoid putting projects that are older than four years.


----------



## femme.focale (Nov 26, 2009)

It covered 2003-2009.  As long as it's relevant, it'll be fine.


----------



## asr (Nov 26, 2009)

Thanks, femme.focale! 

Anyone else able to offer suggestions about portfolio length? (MFA production or otherwise)


----------



## Jayimess (Nov 27, 2009)

I don't think you should fret if it's long or if it's short, or how far back in time it goes, as long as you're listing things you're proud of, and it's relevant, as femme said.  If you have tons of experience or not so much, I think USC wants to know either way.

Remember, the program does not require filmmaking experience, rather, just a desire to tell stories...

Personally, if it doesn't say "double spaced" I single space everything.


----------



## pleiades (Nov 27, 2009)

Well, I've submitted everything. I'll second, third and fourth everyone's comments about Jayimess' post being valuable. It reinforced my decision to write about anger, a moment that had a strong narrative with beginning middle and end, instead of the abstract existential despair sob-fest I started with.


----------



## apache (Nov 27, 2009)

My production list was a page and 1/2, 16 items, and double spaced between each one (singled per item)


----------



## Jayimess (Nov 27, 2009)

You're all very welcome.  I wish you all the best of luck.

I had to edit my previous post about portfolio list length after reading femme's post, I don't know how I missed it the first time:  

I don't think you should fret if it's long or if it's short, or how far back in time it goes, as long as you're listing things you're proud of, and it's relevant, as femme said.  If you have tons of experience or not so much, I think USC wants to know either way.

Remember, the program does not require filmmaking experience, rather, just a desire to tell stories...

I hope you guys all get in, and I hope that people from all schools keep the help alive once I "retire" from giving advice...I'm graduating soon,  and both the programs and the applications have changed significantly in the time since I applied/was accepted.

Good luck with the final days, folks.  Then the waiting begins, which may be worse!!


----------



## mikey2slim (Nov 27, 2009)

can anyone confirm if we are supposed to fill out the Additional Questions section of the graduate application pertaining to research and professors we wish to work with?

I'm applying to MFA in Writing and my initial thought is no, considering there isn't an asterisk next to the questions nor does it say to anywhere in the SCA section.

Some help maybe from former applicants?


----------



## Jayimess (Nov 28, 2009)

As I said before, I would acknowledge the question, but frame it for the MFA.  I'm not a fan of leaving things blank.


----------



## MJS11 (Nov 28, 2009)

I intend to send everything in tomorrow, but I wrote two versions of the elevator scene and I cannot decide which one's better. They have similar themes but entirely different characters. 

One is kind of happy, feel good (think Little Miss Sunshine) and the other is perhaps a little more realistic (think About Schmidt) - not to compare my writing with these movies, heh. 

I wish I knew what the people at USC would prefer! Or what mood they would be in.... hee


----------



## laytonw5 (Nov 28, 2009)

Alright - I'm officially at that point where I'm last minute rewriting all of my application materials. Lol. I know it's terrible but I've finally come up with scenarios for the 2 scene assignments (screenwriting MFA) that I'm actually happy about. I already rewrote my most emotional moment essay and I'm a lot happier about it.

But I am just totally lost on how to write my auto-sketch. I don't know if I should make it really straightforward and chronological... the way I would write a character I was developing for a movie or if that would be too boring.

ARGH! I think I'm just not gonna sleep for the next 3 days.

Btw - I know someone on here said they called USC and were told we don't need a SoP but I emailed Samuel Kim and told him I was a screenwriting MFA applicant and he said we DO need a SoP or personal statement in addition to our character sketch. ARGH! I wish I knew which was right!


----------



## Junie (Nov 28, 2009)

I wish they would just address the matter on the application process page.

I'm going to submit a SoP just to be safe. Since my auto-sketch is reworking of my SoP...I guess I need to go write a new SoP...


----------



## WillieGreen (Nov 28, 2009)

Finished up the USC application this morning.  

Time to relax...  Well that was fast.

Now time to send off NYU and Columbia.


----------



## BKFishmaster (Nov 28, 2009)

So this feels like kind of a silly question....

But are people putting a name or heading on their supplemental documents for the Screenwriting MFA? Or is there some suggested naming convention for the files we upload? I don't want my documents to get lost in a shuffle or anything but if for some reason they don't want names on the actual pages for objectivity's sake or something I don't want to slap my name all over it.


----------



## MJS11 (Nov 28, 2009)

I put my name on every document, seems like it would be easier for them.

I'm also writing a SOP now, just to be sure.


----------



## VT_Film (Nov 29, 2009)

Hey,

I know this question is really late, but it's important nonetheless.  Does USC allow selects for the visual sample?  Up to now I've assumed they wanted a film that's under 5 minutes, but I noticed that a lot of people are posting selects.  All of my good films are way too long to chop down to 5 minutes.  So should I post a mediocre 5 minute film or a 5 minute segment from a longer (but much better) film?


----------



## Ben (Nov 29, 2009)

They said give us your best story, so give em your best story


----------



## asr (Nov 30, 2009)

Just wanting to double-check: how many copies of our transcript do we need to send?

Racing to get my app in... anyone else?


----------



## Silverlenz (Nov 30, 2009)

I was confused about that as well. I'm applying to to the Peter Stark Program and this is what it says on their page:

Official transcripts from all Colleges or Universities attended must be submitted. Request original copies of official transcripts to be sent directly from your institution to Graduate Admissions. Additionally, request a copy of your transcript for yourself. Scan and upload your copy into the online application system. (If you are accepted into the program, you will be asked to provide proof that your degree has been awarded.)

Anyone know what address we send the copies to and how many we have to send?

SilverLenz


----------



## asr (Nov 30, 2009)

Send transcripts to:

University of Southern California
Office of Admission
GRADUATE
University Park Campus
Los Angeles, CA 90089-0915

Thanks for the heads up on the unofficial transcript. I was going to upload a grade report PDF, but a scanned transcript makes much more sense.


----------



## Silverlenz (Nov 30, 2009)

Thanks ASR... Can you or someone else answer the other questions. I wanted to know how many copies of each transcript we needed to send.

Thanks,
Silverlenz


----------



## apache (Nov 30, 2009)

I believe it's just one copy of each college/university transcript..I know UCLA wanted 2 of each but I don't recall finding anything similar say on the USC site...God I hope not...actually no. I'm anal enough to be certain on one copy!!


----------



## asr (Nov 30, 2009)

Yeah, I assumed it was only one copy, as I didn't see it indicated otherwise anywhere on the USC website or online application. I just wanted to double-check, since UCLA wanted two.


----------



## asr (Nov 30, 2009)

JUST OUT OF CURIOSITY:

Does anyone else want to share the video/photo sample they submitted to USC tomorrow after the deadline is up? I'd really like to see other people's work...?


----------



## ale402 (Nov 30, 2009)

So this may seem like a dumb question but what format did you guys send your Creative A/B scripts in. For all my stories, writing samples I used word. I used final draft pro and then the free program celtx (because final draft pro was being difficult) to create the scripts but when I send it to other people the document does not open correctly. I tried to put them onto word but the format gets all messed up. Did you guys format it into adobe...or does anyone have any advice for me? 

Thanks and good luck everyone! I think by this point I am officially delusional.


----------



## laytonw5 (Nov 30, 2009)

Ale: I'm manually formating them in Word as I don't have any screenwriting software yet. It's a pain in the you know what - but I am positive that the documents are opening.

Do screenwriting applicants also need to upload a copy of their transcripts? I had mine sent directly to the university, but I don't have a copy to upload!


----------



## ale402 (Nov 30, 2009)

OK awesome...you can export the files as a .txt file!  yay.

GOOD LUCK


----------



## ale402 (Nov 30, 2009)

Oh and regarding your transcript question... I don't think so, especially since you sent them an actual copy.


----------



## Jayimess (Nov 30, 2009)

I'd only send one transcript unless stated otherwise.

I also think it's best to save stuff as .pdfs when they're being transmitted digitally, but that's just me.


----------



## MJS11 (Nov 30, 2009)

Woooooh!! Submitted. I changed my mind at the last minute about which elevator scene to submit. Then I changed it back. And back again. Anyway, let the long wait begin.

Good luck to everyone who is still working. And thanks for all the mental support and practical tips, especially Jayimess. You guys rock!


----------



## Bartleby Fink (Nov 30, 2009)

OK.

Just submitted my Stark application and dropped the 85 dollars along with it. Time to do something nice for myself.

Like go and try to vomit up all of this emotional anxiety.


----------



## MatthewMoses (Nov 30, 2009)

Someone made a post about sharing films submitted to USC...im interested in see the films too! so if  a post goes up for that let me know!


----------



## asr (Nov 30, 2009)

Just submitted! I'm glad to know I'm not the only one who puts these things off so late.

Anyone still racing to get it done?


----------



## VT_Film (Nov 30, 2009)

You were right Ben.  I asked them if they had a preference between a complete 5 minute film or an excerpt from a longer film.  Here's what they said:

"There is no preference. We just want you to send a clip that is most reflective of the type of storyteller you want to be/are."

So that's settled.  Now I'm freaking out about transcripts.  I requested that the school send them about two weeks ago, but I still haven't received my personal copy in the mail.  Maybe they were put off until after Thanksgiving break?  That would be really terrible if I was disqualified for that.  I thought two weeks would be enough time to print and mail a sheet of paper.


----------



## Silverlenz (Nov 30, 2009)

Arash,

I hope everything works out for you. BTW its good to see another fellow Texan on here. 

SilverLenz


----------



## Junie (Nov 30, 2009)

Just submitted my app. Whew. Such a relief. I can't believe it's over.


----------



## Silverlenz (Nov 30, 2009)

I know what you mean Junie. Are you applying anywhere else? I decided not to apply to USC's Peter Stark Producing program last minute. 

SilverLenz


----------



## laytonw5 (Nov 30, 2009)

I guess I'm the biggest procrastinator of all cause I'm still typing away. I've got everything written at least at this point - just typing and formatting now. I think I'm going to call it a night and finish up in the morning.

Good Lord. So ready to be done!


----------



## Junie (Nov 30, 2009)

I just got two more applications to complete: Northwestern and Chapman. I think I just need to relax for a few days before starting into my Northwestern app. My original list was longer but I decided to cut it down to just the programs I was really excited about. I'm so glad I did, I did not realize how much work each application would be. Where else are you applying?

Good luck, layton5! You can do it!


----------



## Silverlenz (Dec 1, 2009)

Junie,

I'm applying to the following schools:

1. Columbia University
2. Northwestern University
3. Columbia College Chicago
4. Chapman University
5. Ohio University

PS: Sorry didn't see that you answered my question on this thread. 

Thanks,
SilverLenz


----------



## Lvn (Dec 1, 2009)

Guys, 

I had sent the following e-mail to the admissions:

Hello,

Do I need to send both a personal statement and an autobiographical  
sketch in my application for Graduate Writing MFA?

Thank you for your time,

Omer Levin Menekse


And now a mail came back today simply saying: " Yes "

Wtf. I'm stumped. I sent my goddamn application without a personal statement. And now...

Justthefacts has a post on the sixth page saying that he called the office and they told him we didn't need a personal statement.

Anyway, just warning you folks, I don't know what I'm gonna do.


----------



## BKFishmaster (Dec 1, 2009)

Yeah, that's a real problem. Especially because if you just look at the USC website, and look at their online application and look at the page where it lists the requirements for the Writing MFA, you would never think a personal statement is required because it never mentions it.

I would never have known if I hadn't also emailed them to ask, but if that's what they're counting on then I think a fair number of people are going to be having a panic attack when they realize they didn't have one.

Has anyone ever found a clarification on a prompt or anything? I just made sure mine came in at under 1,000 words since someone mentioned that was the required length for the production MFA, but again it would really make more sense for all of that to be on the Writing MFA's page.

Good luck to everyone, it will all be over in less than 24 hours!


----------



## Zumbi (Dec 1, 2009)

> Originally posted by laytonw5:
> I guess I'm the biggest procrastinator of all cause I'm still typing away. I've got everything written at least at this point - just typing and formatting now. I think I'm going to call it a night and finish up in the morning.
> 
> Good Lord. So ready to be done!



No way, Laytown5!

I am the BIGGEST procrastinator EVER!

The deadline is today and I still have to:

Choose and write a WRITING SAMPLE. Someone help me, please! I need an template for a CONCEPT. I think is the one I will choose to do, but no idea how the FORMAT looks like. Anything would help guys, I need the STANDARD for this, so I can write my own.

AND... a 2 page narrative about the character... What exactly would be this? Is a narrative about the character (thoughts, profile, etc)? Or a narrative about what the character is portraying/playing? Like in a film? If any of you have a template for this would help me loads, as I have my character, only want to know HOW to write this...

HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEELP!!!!!!!! Only have a few hours to go!!!!


----------



## asr (Dec 1, 2009)

Good luck!

I would offer more help, but I didn't do the photo option. Google "Film Treatment" to get examples and tips on the writing sample.


----------



## Silverlenz (Dec 1, 2009)

Wow, I'm so glad I decided not to apply to USC and UCLA. Both schools really need to get their stuff together. UCLA pulled the a similar type of move and required additional bullet points in their personal states and added an additional film treatment. What is up with these schools? Oh well good luck guys.

silverLenz


----------



## Jayimess (Dec 1, 2009)

The personal statement is for the graduate school general app, yes?  Then both of the answers that you guys were given were true...the personal statement isn't for SCA.  Sucks that could be confusing to all parties.

Sorry you guys are having such troubles, it's weird they've changed things so much!

My only guess is that since apps are at an all time high, they've already realized they need more from people to stand out.  Perhaps they'll be sending the request for the additional items to people who didn't send them, too. 

Yuck.


----------



## laytonw5 (Dec 1, 2009)

Oh man Jayimess... way to freak me out - lol. I have a worse shot of standing out now - than ever before? I can't believe my whole life has come down to this. God I just want to go to USC.

Btw - ignore the fact that it is far too late to asking this - but how strict do you think they are about the screenplay samples for the writing MFA adhering to screenplay format. I mean - mine do, more or less, but I typed them in word so I had to do everything manually and I have no experience so they're really just approximations. And I had to mess with the margins a bit to make everything fit.

I'm guess they're not going to have the time to really scrutinize for perfect format but I also don't want my life dream to be shattered on such a technicality. 

Help!?


----------



## laytonw5 (Dec 1, 2009)

also please forgive the typos. I'm a bit crazy at the mo'!


----------



## Zumbi (Dec 1, 2009)

Hi all.

Thanks for the advices, guys.

Yeah, I think is ok to REALLY know how the things work on filmmaking

But still are TOO many different things,  too many similar, and even if you love, or know something about filmmaking, and have REALLY read loads of stuff about SCREENPLAYS, CINEMATOGRAPHY, DIRECTING, ART, etc, blablabla. still is a VERY weird bunch of things to put alone.

Yet, is what they have asked to do.
21:31 in London. So, 2:30 hours to finish. Still on the edge...


----------



## Zumbi (Dec 1, 2009)

> Originally posted by Zumbi:
> Hi all.
> 
> Thanks for the advices, guys.
> ...


----------



## asr (Dec 1, 2009)

laytonw5,

I can only assume that, while correct screenplay format may not eliminate you if you have an awesome story, it could make you look less professional than the majority of other students who probably did use correct formatting. I know my screenwriting professor is more critical of a script when it's formatted incorrectly.

Then again, what do I know? It's hard to answer that question without being on the review committee.

Go to http://celtx.com/ and download the free screenwriting software. It formats everything for you as you type, and is very similar to Final Draft in terms of the basic features it offers.


----------



## blimes (Dec 1, 2009)

Is my brain just not working anymore or is there no place to upload the 2 page story that goes with the photo submission?


----------



## Zumbi (Dec 1, 2009)

Ha! All this drama to discover I still have 10 hours as i live in London and GMT in LA is -10/12hours

Hi asr.
I cold use the Final Draft, if the problem was a screenplay, but this I know how to do. Problem is the different thigs, but actually NOscreenplay, and it;s hard to find on the web some template. A CHARACTER NARRATIVE (???) What the heck is this? USC, sometimes you suck!

I'm doing my best here, a mix between a character profile and a narrative story. So, telling BOTH character and STORY in the same doc.


Hi Blimes.

If you discover, please publish it here, I'm still not there, but will be soon.


----------



## blimes (Dec 1, 2009)

hahah Zumbi, looks like I've finally met my match in procrastination tendencies =P

it's too late to call them, but i'm just going to stick it in the supporting documents section under the personal statement section. there are a few blank spaces, so i'm just going to label it and hope it works. 

also, i know some applications are actually going by the timezones the schools are located in...i think this is the case for NYU and Columbia (must be submitted by 11:59 eastern standard) or at least that's what it said in their email, so you might want to make sure what USC's policy is. Don't want you to miss your deadline! -_-


----------



## laytonw5 (Dec 1, 2009)

asr -

a valid point indeed, but on the other hand - USC states explicitly in many places that they not only don't require previous experience but that often they prefer people of unrelated background. So it is a bit of a contradiction if they expect exact specifications from people who've they've also assured are okay without previous experience. I'll check out the free software - but as I've already typed up the entire thing manually - I'm not sure I'll have time to retype.


----------



## alect006 (Dec 1, 2009)

Hey Guys,

I also just got in my USC app a few hours ago. Was reworking my personal statement until I had to run to work, and brilliantly left off the period/full stop at the very end.. hopefully it won't come down to that. :S I was also doing AFI simultaneously, which I just sent off (hoping they go by LA time and not Australian time otherwise I was past the deadline) So relieved to have everything done though.. looking forward to the coming months of severe anxiety with all of you


----------



## blimes (Dec 1, 2009)

YAY! i also just turned in my applications an hour ago (down to the wire!) and i already realized i made a few glaring mistakes...like forgetting to change my character's last name so it's consistent -_- but it's too late now...at least i was consistent in scattering errors throughout all my apps. . 

the next few months are going to seem reeeeeeally long...


----------



## BKFishmaster (Dec 1, 2009)

So I realize that it doesn't necessarily reflect well on me that I'm asking this question, but what time zone do you suppose they use when determining the December 1 cutoff? Or do you think that small of a window doesn't matter to them since there are applications that were postmarked December 1 that won't be received until the next day or two?

In any event, congratulations to everyone who got their application, and good luck to you all!


----------



## asr (Dec 1, 2009)

Good luck to everyone on this and all other applications!


----------



## blimes (Dec 1, 2009)

> Originally posted by BKFishmaster:
> So I realize that it doesn't necessarily reflect well on me that I'm asking this question, but what time zone do you suppose they use when determining the December 1 cutoff?



I think it varies by school. NYU explicitly said Eastern Standard in their email and seemed pretty strict about that: "After the deadline, we will no longer be accepting applications, and you will no longer have the option of choosing Film Production from the list of available options."
It also seems like online deadlines are stricter than sending in materials at the mercy of snail mail. USC's is just a general Dec 1 though it seems...so...derno =( Sorry, not much help...but good luck! go, bkfish, go!


----------



## Crying Lightning (Dec 2, 2009)

Hello everyone,

Another de-lurker here. I submitted for the writing program yesterday with a few hours to spare. Just wanted to say thank you for all the useful advice given on here and good luck to everyone.

Anyone else feel a bit lost now it's all over?  Maybe I should leave the house, let my family know I'm still alive...


----------



## Junie (Dec 2, 2009)

I'm hearing you guys on the errors. That's why I'm refusing to look over any of my application materials now that I sent them - I just don't want to know!

Crying Lightning: ha! I'm still in a bit of a daze after submitting my app late night on the 30th. It seems very weird. I guess I can start sleeping again.


----------



## Zumbi (Dec 2, 2009)

> !


I WANT TO SLEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEP!!!!!

I was until 3 AM when I submmited my application.
Yay! Probably some English misspelling on my writing samples, as I did my character stuff in a real RUSH! 
And yet it was more like a film treatment than a Character stuff (USC you suck!), as there was all the scenes of the supposed short film. Think that the essay and the character stuff were my only bad points on my app. Shame, it;s the edge of the creative stuff they ask!!!

Anyway, it's done... I will sleep today! I'm the entire day on my job here, dreaming to see my bed at home!

AAARRRRGH!!!


----------



## apache (Dec 2, 2009)

Just wanted to tell everyone on here that you are badass for applying to USC...I think it takes a certain kind of person to build the courage to jump through multiple rings of fire JUST to apply..it feels good to come on this little forum and see other film people I can relate to. I want to wish everyone the best of luck; treat yourself to something for getting it done. I know I will!


----------



## Jayimess (Dec 2, 2009)

Congrats, everyone, on applying to USC!  You did it!

Now the waiting starts.


----------



## MJS11 (Dec 3, 2009)

Crying Lightning & Junie, right there with you. Just today I was thinking, when did life get so boring? 

This whole application process has made me realize again how much I love screenwriting, even with all the madness. I like my day job but I totally feel a bit lost now, too! So weird.

So, my guesstimation for relief, one way or another, is April. Anyone have a more specific idea? I feel like we should have monthly support meetings ;-)


----------



## psufilmgirl (Dec 3, 2009)

I've found that the waiting is actually the WORST part. Since I was rejected for Spring, I have til January 4th to submit my supplemental materials.  

About 3 weeks before we got decisions, I became super zen about the whole thing.  Once you submit, you can't change anything and if you presented your best self, then you're fine.  If not, then you just try harder.  It's rough knowing what you want and having to wait for it while you work a less than stellar job!

As far as a time line, I think March.  They had an event for the people accepted in April last year.


----------



## Bartleby Fink (Dec 3, 2009)

I feel pretty good about my material this year. I have strong academic scores (which the Stark program apparently likes) and I wrote a few really good essays that were a little more layered and specific than in years past, each one revealing a different aspect of me as a person...we will see. 

FEBRUARY 23 cannot get here soon enough.


----------



## Junie (Dec 3, 2009)

Ha, yeah, I could do with a support group. Before submitting I thought I could just forget about it until the Spring, but that isn't coming as easily as I'd hoped.


----------



## daniel_cb (Dec 4, 2009)

Hopefully all these apps will go to the back of my mind and I won't be thinking whether I get in or not! The thing that really gets me is I technically got the USC application in 26 minutes late, as the application seemed to be working on eastern standard time not pacific! Not sure what's up with that, just assumed a california university would work on california time.

I'm sure it's not a big deal, but it's really frustrating when you have to balance work life and spend all night working on applications only to find out that the clock is EST! urrr.


----------



## Zumbi (Dec 6, 2009)

Hi.

I finished mine last week.
Only concerned about the photo essay, as there was not that nice, plus the character stuff was more like a film treatment. I'm not sure... Maybe they would balance their choices on the personal statements also... I hope.


----------



## BKFishmaster (Dec 18, 2009)

I have to say I'm grateful that the holiday season falls so soon after all the major deadlines. It will be a good way to unwind and pass some time during the wait.

But I am curious about something and I wonder if anyone would have an answer. I know that USC's website says that "32 students are selected to begin the Graduate Writing for Screen & Television Program" each fall. Does anyone know roughly how many people apply to that program in a typical year?

I saw somewhere that 187 people applied for the MFA programs in production and screenwriting combined at the University of Texas last year, and that 30 of those were admitted and 19 enrolled. That was a much lower number of applicants than I would have expected, and that percentage of acceptance was higher than I would have expected.


----------



## Mr. Ae (Dec 22, 2009)

It's interesting to note that USC extended their deadline From DEC 1 to DEC 20 something.They must not be getting the type of people they want. Has anyone heard anything about this?


----------



## Mr. Ae (Dec 22, 2009)

production fall 2010. It could be others as well. I was told by the head man for grad admissions. We chatted for awhile. nice guy.


----------



## justthefacts (Dec 22, 2009)

I suspect that the extension, if any, could have been due to confusion about requirements for the application (conflicting information on the website, misinformed staff etc.)  I doubt sincerely that it has anything to do with the quality of apps they had received being subpar.  If anything I suspect this year will be more competitive as people look for refuge from a failing economy.  

Mr. AE your alleged inside information is a bit off putting and somewhat trollish.  

just sayin.


----------



## Junie (Dec 22, 2009)

I just checked USC's site and couldn't find anything about any deadlines being extended.


----------



## psufilmgirl (Dec 23, 2009)

The deadline was extended for those who were rejected for Spring 2010.  Some of the waitlisters for that haven't even been notified yet.  Word is that they might not know until the day before classes begin.  

And as for them having subpar apps, they do not even begin to review apps until they come back for next semester.  Right now it's just a bunch of students trying to organize them for review.

I've been through this once already, and if you read any of the previous forums, you'll know that what Mr AE is saying is just completely unfounded.  I guaranteed you they haven't even attempted to look at any apps yet.  Most of the admissions committee are professors and their first priority would be helping students complete their projects and then final grades.

My guess is that they won't even begin to review apps til mid to end of January.  Everyone who got phone interviews for last fall got them towards the end of February and got notified about a week or two later.  And also, they need to gather and go through the apps to see what is missing.  Some people will get emails letting them know that their transcripts are missing or they can't find something.  That's when we'll know they're getting ready to review.

For this Spring, the apps were due on Sept 1st and the committee didn't look at them until mid October.  We weren't notified until almost thanksgiving.

Not that this soothes anyones nerves, but at least you'll know that this is the process.  Try and sit back and enjoy the holidays.  I've learned that worrying is useless because your app is already in and you cannot do anything about it now.  

Okay, I'm done now.


----------



## Mr. Ae (Dec 23, 2009)

Let's just say Mr. Kim and I talked. This is his first year as senior grad admissions officer. Justthefacts please, go find a sheep to bust a nut on. Happy Holiday and a Merry New Year!!!


----------



## psufilmgirl (Dec 23, 2009)

I have to say I'm still not convinced that this admissions officer has looked at any apps.  My deadline is January 4th, so I don't see why they would start reviewing apps before they were all in.  They get 600 of them a semester, so to say that less than 3 weeks after the deadline they have review all 600 is a load of ****.  

Also, coming from an admissions department that might tell some one from across the country that they are off the wait list the day before classes start signifies, to me at least, that there are some organization issues.


----------



## Mr. Ae (Dec 23, 2009)

Organizational issues exactly. I don't care about spring'10. Fall'10 is my concern.  Also, they don't get 600 in one day. Go ahead and spin your sarcastic web, because you've been eating turd sandwiches. Either way I believe this year's pool has been weak. N o amount of chlorine can get the piss out. Yeah, it is the economy that has encouraged more people to apply, for better or for worse.
And he has looked at applications. I was there when he planned a meeting with other faculty. PSUfilmgirl have you even been to USC'f film department. Have you met Mr. Kim? You can actually ask him. Do you want his direct line? Should I give you everything in Gerber size spoonfuls ? Fudge man.


----------



## psufilmgirl (Dec 24, 2009)

I have been the the film department, AE.  But the main reason I'm hesitant to believe anything you say is because your attitude is super ****ty.  I don't care if they have looked at apps, I was simply expressing an opinion.  You're super pushy and rude and I don't think I'm alone when I say no one on here appreciates it.  End of story.

To everyone else, have a great holiday, I hope you enjoy it with friends and family.


----------



## justthefacts (Dec 24, 2009)

> Originally posted by Mr. Ae:
> Let's just say Mr. Kim and I talked. This is his first year as senior grad admissions officer. Justthefacts please, go find a sheep to bust a nut on. Happy Holiday and a Merry New Year!!!


MR. Ae.   I have no problem stepping up and taking you on head on. I don't care what you saw during your visit to the USC film school. Whippty Do.  According to your tag you live in LA.  Take the bus?  Drive. Who the frig cares.  It is easy to visit admissions offices.  In fact, I suspect, they have an open door policy. 

But here is the thing. He is the admissions officer he is not the one making decisions.  He puts the applications together for the faculty committee to review and he manages the process.  So, guess what, he should be going through files right now, checking for completeness and accuracy.  He should be arranging meetings with the faculty and corralling them to participate in the process.  Some faculty willingly participate, many probably have to be coerced as it can be tedious and is no doubt time consuming.  

Fundamentally, however, it's not his job to make subjective decisions about quality.  That's left to the faculty.  So if he did tell you that he thought the applications were sub-par then he was being completely unprofessional.  But it doesn't really matter since it's just his opinion.

ETA: Just noticed you say "I believe this year's pool has been weak."  Who cares?  The only thing I know for sure is that you have been, and will continue to be, the last person picked when people pick teams whether for kickball or a student film.  Ten to one I'm right.  

Now, troll... go away.


----------



## jpcam (Dec 24, 2009)

This guy's livid


----------



## Silverlenz (Dec 24, 2009)

> ETA: Just noticed you say "I believe this year's pool has been weak." Who cares? The only thing I know for sure is that you have been, and will continue to be, the last person picked when people pick teams whether for kickball or a student film. Ten to one I'm right. .



Wow, I couldn't have said it better myself justthefacts. Its as if he enjoys being a troll. Oh well to each is own.

SilverLenz


----------



## Bartleby Fink (Dec 25, 2009)

OK. So it's ****ing panic time.

I submitted my application on November 30 for the Stark program. I have the confirmation email and everything.

But I just logged into the application program and it says that my application was NOT SUBMITTED.

Does anyone else have this problem? (Please, please, say you do.)


----------



## Junie (Dec 25, 2009)

Don't panic!

Call in as soon as you can (this may not be until the school opens for the new year) and explain the situation. You have the confirmation email, that is good. Out of curiosity, is it the confirmation email for submitting your application or just for paying the admission fee? If you have an email confirming that you have submitted your application, then it's probably just some kind of computer glitch and if you call and explain the situation, hopefully they can fix it. Good luck! I hope it all works out.


----------



## Bartleby Fink (Dec 26, 2009)

I paid the application fee and submitted the application at the same time. 

"We look forward to reviewing your application," is what they said.


----------



## Jayimess (Dec 26, 2009)

Let's keep the flaming down, folks.  You've been warned.

Share knowledge and experience, not insults.  Especially when it's on a USC thread, LOL.

Hope you all had a great holiday.

Now to take off my moderator hat....

I can promise you as well that they're not working too hard on apps right now.  The school basically shuts down over the holidays.

I highly doubt that the "head man" at USC would comment on the application pool to anyone, much less a perspective applicant, but who cares.

You all just do what you do, and let the pieces fall where they may.  

AND STOP FLAMING.

OTHER QUESTIONS:

The writing department gets 4-600 applicants each year, from what I've been told.

The admissions committees of schools are a lot more forgiving for blown deadlines than we all may think, Bartleby.  They know stuff happens.  I hope you hear back from them sooner than later, but it's the holidays, so I don't know if many folks are too present to reply quickly.  

Best of luck and patience to all of you.


----------



## Bartleby Fink (Dec 26, 2009)

Everything was in before the deadline. Something has just gone...wrong. I'm not sure where. I didn't dream the relief of finally having it in and I didn't dream the "whew" moment that spedning 85 dollars gave me. 

I don't know.

Something went bad.

Thanks for saying that they are a little forgiving, however, I'm still going to hold it against myself pretty strongly (just as I would expect they might.) After finally admitting that the Stark program was a perfect match for me, I put together my strongest application ever. I hope it's not going to be some minor technical foul-up that's going to shove me away. 

That said, I'm moving to LA within six months and if I get the dreaded rejection, I'm going to...I'm going to...

APPLY AGAIN.


----------



## Mr. Ae (Dec 26, 2009)

Bartleby Fink your going to be fine.


----------



## Mr. Ae (Dec 26, 2009)

Jayimess when do the First Look DVDs come out? If you could be so kind to post this information for everyone. All The best and a happy New Year!!!

Affectionately the "troll,"
Mr. Ae

:< )


----------



## Jayimess (Dec 27, 2009)

First Look is in the spring, and most films are available on DVDs, depending on the student budget, after the screenings.

As for the compilations they do each year?  I'm not sure.

Bartleby, don't count anything out or speculate too much.


----------



## wyy123 (Dec 27, 2009)

For your own safety Mr. Ae,

Before you post a response to Jayimess, please realize that Jayimess is a moderator.  Just drop the subject and move on.

Obviously you are trying to state your knowledge of the USC film program and I'm sure you do know the exact date of the First Look DVDs' release, but it's not necessary.  We're all just trying to get into school and we came here to connect with possible future classmates.


----------



## Bartleby Fink (Dec 27, 2009)

I'm only counting out my chances and my optimism and not counting out the aneurysm I'm going to have if I actually get in.


----------



## Mr. Ae (Dec 27, 2009)

Thanks Jayimess!


----------



## Jayimess (Dec 28, 2009)

> Originally posted by Bartleby Fink:
> I'm only counting out my chances and my optimism and not counting out the aneurysm I'm going to have if I actually get in.



Oh, Bartleby, don't do that to yourself.  The aneurysm will come when you get in, trust me.  I almost died three years or so ago when I got in, believe that.''

DON'T COUNT YOURSELF OUT!


----------



## Bartleby Fink (Dec 28, 2009)

That something went wrong and my application status is now reading "NOT SUBMITTED" has absolutely crushed me. I've got to get this sorted out one way or another and no one is going to be around for another week.

ACK!


----------



## justthefacts (Dec 29, 2009)

Bart,

Don't panic!  If you have the receipt that you paid for the application then the school should work with you, if in fact, the materials are not in the proper place.  This whole online system must lead to many problems like the one you have due to technical errors.  Be confident that they will work it out.  

Don't let it get you down.

JTF


----------



## psufilmgirl (Dec 30, 2009)

I think you'll be just fine Bartleby.  Sit back, relax, and have a drink until the offices open up and you can call on the 4th.  Worrying about it now will just give you a headache.

happy new year!


----------



## MJS11 (Jan 3, 2010)

Happy New Year everyone!! Wishing you all lots of acceptance letters for 2010. 

In other news, I actually got stuck in an elevator on New Year's Eve. I hope this in some way foreshadows my being accepted to USC.


----------



## Junie (Jan 3, 2010)

That's hilarious! Were you trapped with a stranger who was very different from you?


----------



## silverlain (Jan 3, 2010)

MJS11, an excellent herald for USC.  I'm very much jealous indeed.  And very glad that you made it out alive, because my character in my elevator script didn't 

Anyway, I was wondering around when we should be expecting the interview requests? Late Jan? Feb?

Have a good one guys.  This forum is the best.

+ oh, I should add that I applied for screenwriting.


----------



## Jayimess (Jan 3, 2010)

Stark requires a face to face.  Production may or may not make a casual phone call.  Screenwriting does not interview.


----------



## psufilmgirl (Jan 4, 2010)

just emailed my new stuff to admissions.  now the waiting begins!  

happy waiting!


----------



## robot_m (Jan 9, 2010)

dude...that job sounds awesome! wouldn't working there help you achieve your film making goals?


----------



## psufilmgirl (Jan 10, 2010)

I don't think we'll here til til like the beginning to middle of March.  I think if they do calls, that will happen in February.

The good thing is that we have Robot back and he just LOVESSSSSSSSSSSSS to call the admissions office, hahahahahaha.

Welcome to the dark side Robot, glad to see you!


----------



## Bartleby Fink (Jan 11, 2010)

OK. A little over two weeks of gut-wrenching anxiety and my problem is (largely) solved. I was asked to re-submit my materials and was told that my application would be reviewed. 

This is not the excitement I was expecting, but it's better than the nebulous region of not knowing whether or not I  _could have_ made it. At least now, come the end of February, I'll know if I'm moving out to LA as a future Starkie or just as a future applicant to the Stark program.


----------



## BWyatt (Jan 12, 2010)

Robot - have you re-submitted your application for Fall 2010 (after receiving notification about the Spring 2010 wait list)? I replied to the form email (informing them that I would like to re-apply) but have not received any information about how to do so.


----------



## robot_m (Jan 12, 2010)

Yeah, I just got the email with the form we're supposed to submit a few hours ago. I'm going to resubmit, but I want to submit a new visual sample, so I responded to the email asking if I can submit a new visual sample without having to resubmit all the rest of the supplemental materials.


----------



## psufilmgirl (Jan 13, 2010)

Robot, I emailed them the new writing with the link to the visual sample.  I bet you could just reattach your old stuff to that email.


----------



## newkid900 (Jan 20, 2010)

Does USC require the GRE for MFA in filmmaking. I have a 3.32 at Washington State University. I also studied Broadcast Production. Here is the work I produced during college. You can check it out at  richardlutz.com. Let me know what you think. Thanks!


----------



## Silverlenz (Jan 21, 2010)

I copied and pasted this from Chapman's website.

SilverLenz
-----------------------------------------------

A GRE is not required if your GPA in the last 60 semester or 90 quarter credits of your bachelor's degree is 3.0 or better. If your GPA is 2.5 to 2.99, then you must submit a GRE score. A minimum score of 490 on the verbal section and 4.5 on the analytical writing section is required.

http://ftv.chapman.edu/apply/graduate/admission_faq/


----------



## ZackDunborn (Jan 21, 2010)

I applied for Stark (fall 2010) and didn't schedule an "optional" interview.

As I read through this site I'm noticing a correlation between acceptance, and interviewing... which, yes, makes logical sense.  

So my question is... should I be hyperventilating?


----------



## Silverlenz (Jan 22, 2010)

No problem. There are only a few schools that flat out require the GRE and I didn't apply to any of them lol.

SiverLenz


----------



## psufilmgirl (Jan 22, 2010)

Zack-

I applied for Stark last year and went out for an interview.  I didn't get in.  They took about half in foreign students, according to this forum.  So, I would worry more if you are American than if you didn't go for an interview.


----------



## brittak (Jan 22, 2010)

Arash: There's still time for Chapman! Priority deadline is February 1, but there's a rolling deadline after that all the way up to May 1.


----------



## robot_m (Jan 23, 2010)

Am I the only one that had fun taking the GRE? It just seemed like a game to me.

Anyway, finally re-submitted my application for Fall on Thursday. The only thing I changed from the Spring application was the visual submission. I still did photos, but I've gotten a lot of new lenses since last summer, so the photos are a lot better.


----------



## Silverlenz (Jan 23, 2010)

> Originally posted by brittak:
> Arash: There's still time for Chapman! Priority deadline is February 1, but there's a rolling deadline after that all the way up to May 1.



The rolling deadline is April 1 this year.


----------



## ZackDunborn (Jan 24, 2010)

thanks psugirl.

yea, i hail from the exotic and mysterious land of New Jersey. perfect.


----------



## psufilmgirl (Jan 24, 2010)

Robot-I changed EVERYTHING!!!!  hahaha.  But, You were at least wait listed, so I guess you were already better off.  Did you check with them to make sure they have everything?

Zack-NJ is like a foreign country, so you're good!!!  hahahaha.  (I'm from PA and we mostly dislike NJ here, sorry)


----------



## robot_m (Jan 25, 2010)

I submitted my photos on 1/21 and got six hits on 1/23.


----------



## Junie (Jan 25, 2010)

God, I am so jealous of you guys that have website hits to check. I wish there was some way to know if they are looking at my application yet. Or does that just make you even more crazy?

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## psufilmgirl (Jan 26, 2010)

I submitted  a video, and it got one "play" on the 23rd.  I don't think it means much, considering my last project got nearly 60 hits(for spring 2010) and I didn't get in.  

Junie-It just makes you more paranoid, unless you have just let it go, like I have.  I've found the easiest way to wait this out is just to go on with life and when a decision comes, it comes.  Though that realization took me 2 times applying to come to!!!

Good Luck everyone!


----------



## Bartleby Fink (Jan 26, 2010)

Have any Stark applicants heard  _anything_ or do we hear nothing until we hear decisions?


----------



## Jayimess (Jan 26, 2010)

I never heard a word from USC until they asked for financial aid info shortly before admission season started in April.  No interviews.

I didn't hear from the schools that did interview (I also applied to AFI and UCLA) until they called me for those interviews, in February and March.

I think you just need to let go, you've done your hard work, there are only decisions to be made at this point.

Sucks totally.


----------



## psufilmgirl (Jan 26, 2010)

Jayimess-it took me forever to realize that!  haha.  

Bartleby-last year when I applied to Stark, there was nothing until either a rejection letter or a congratulations phone call!  I got the letter.


----------



## Zumbi (Jan 29, 2010)

Hi guys.

Well, not sure, I should've put a counter on my published pics as well... What did you guys used to publish you pictures?


----------



## psufilmgirl (Jan 29, 2010)

I didn't do pictures this time, I used a film that was actually the first one I made, one I've always been proud of.  It was made with a bolex, if you guys know what that is.  Anyways, I used Vimeo, which i had to pay for because none of the free hosting sites had enough space.


----------



## Sapphiar (Feb 5, 2010)

Hey-ohhh,

So, I am also waiting on a response to the Stark program (that's for writing, right?) Just today my online application changed into being "forwarded to the academic department for review and an admission decision." So, Phew! That took some time.

Fingers crossed all around--good luck to all ya'll. Keep me posted on any progress!

Sapph'


----------



## Bartleby Fink (Feb 6, 2010)

The Stark program is the PRODUCING program. 

The website says that accepted applicants will be notified Feb 23. LESS THAN 3 weeks to go and then fate meets destiny, universes explode, and we either sign on the dotted lines or we cry ourselves to sleep.


----------



## Akriti (Feb 6, 2010)

Hey Bartleby, 

Where does it say that applicants will be notified on Feb 23? Is it just the Stark program or all Cinematic Arts applicants?


----------



## psufilmgirl (Feb 6, 2010)

I think with Stark we did hear right around that time.  Maybe a week after.  This was last year.

I don't think production will hear til some time in March.  

I've only had 3 plays on my video.  Now I'm starting to get paranoid.  Oh well.


----------



## merc3po (Feb 6, 2010)

I spoke to a woman at the admissions office who said that decisions are going out on Feb. 23rd.


----------



## rockie2 (Feb 7, 2010)

Merc3po, is Feb. 23rd decision day for everyone or just certain disciplines? 
--Said the screenwriting applicant


----------



## Bartleby Fink (Feb 8, 2010)

It says it on the page of application procedures for the Stark program. 



> Decisions will be made by February 23. Accepted applicants are notified by telephone unofficially.



This is my first year applying to the Stark program, but I remember decisions coming much later (late March or so) for the production program during the past couple of years.


----------



## Akriti (Feb 8, 2010)

Thanks Bartleby. Awaiting the admission decisions nervously.


----------



## psufilmgirl (Feb 8, 2010)

I feel like for production it's still a good 4-6 weeks away, at least.  

Who know with the way the Spring admissions went this year!!  It was crazy!!


----------



## Julian Walker (Feb 10, 2010)

yeah just spoke with someone in admissions and she said production applicants gets notified in march through snail mail.


----------



## peacemaker (Feb 11, 2010)

While doing my undergraduate degree, in my first semester, I got F Grade in one of my courses. So, I transferred to another university and completed my Undergraduate degree with a GPA of 3.22. 

I sent both the transcripts to USC. Will the F grade have impact on my admission?


----------



## Neville26 (Feb 11, 2010)

Stanley Kubrick was a horrible student, as well, and got many D's in school (to my recollection).  I think most film professors don't weigh that as heavily as other programs would.  You should be okay, peacemaker, so long as the other parts of your app is strong.


----------



## Neville26 (Feb 11, 2010)

(I just reread what I wrote which assumed you are a horrible student---that's not what I meant. lol  Sorry if it came off that way.  I just meant to say that a few bad grades never prevents anyone from doing what they love/what they're born to do, in the end).


----------



## Jayimess (Feb 11, 2010)

I got an F, and graduated with a 3.27 overall, peacemaker.  

Your grades are not what get you in, and they are not what get you rejected.  Period.  The creative materials supercede everything, folks...excellent creative can save a low GPA, but bad creative submissions can't save a high one.



Best of luck.


----------



## youthquake (Feb 13, 2010)

Hello. I've been lurking the past week, but thought I would come out of the shadows to tell you all that I got a call from usc today to discuss my application. It was from a faculty member.
He just asked me basic interview questions, like why usc, so on.
Then he dropped a bomb on me, my statement of purpose was adressed to usc but had a body addressed to another school.
He said not to worry, but jeez, I was embarrassed. 

Btw I applied for production, but haven't got a call from any other schools I applied to.


----------



## Junie (Feb 13, 2010)

USC stirs! Very exciting. Welcome and congrats on the call. Hope we all get one!


----------



## caccie (Feb 13, 2010)

Does anyone else get the call from USC (for MFA Film Production)?~

dear youthquake, what kind of questions that faculty memeber asked?~~~~


----------



## Neville26 (Feb 13, 2010)

youthquake, be sure to let us know how that pans out....that "addressed to USC, body meant for another school thing" worries me.  I work in a grad school Admissions office and when our Arts department gets materials like that (every once in awhile, basically saying: "I could see myself at Columbia" and it's addressed to our school, the head of that office says he doesn't even look at the rest of the application then.  But that looks like it wasn't the case with you, as you got a friggin' phone call.  So kudos to you!!!  Hope you get in.


----------



## jamesc (Feb 13, 2010)

For Spring '10, several people received phone calls. We were told that certain faculty members will call students, but not all.  It really depends on who is reviewing your application.  But it seems that from Spring, all those who received calls were either accepted or waitlisted.  So congrats youthquake!!  I could imagine your embarrassment when hearing about that, but hopefully that mean they know another school might nab you and they'll rush to get you in .


----------



## Turmanator (Feb 13, 2010)

Dear prospective Starkies,(USC Producing)

It's too early to worry ... note timing of advice last year ... see link:'09 thread 

Even though Feb 23 is supposed to be the notification date - it seems that last year, March 03 was the date that the first international applicants received notification.

From this present thread all we can infer is that the school is presently reviewing our applications.


----------



## youthquake (Feb 14, 2010)

Neville,

I felt like such an idiot! But I got a call right? He said it was okay, it was good that I was applying to more than one school. 
The apps were both due on the same day I must've made a mistake. And those things happen right?

Jamesc, thanks for calming my nerves!

Good luck to everyone, and I'll stop lurking and talk more.


----------



## psufilmgirl (Feb 14, 2010)

youth, did you get any indication of when they were making decisions or what incited the call?

just curious.  I have to say i'm not stressed about this at all.   not like in the past.  it's nice.

but, i would like to know a time range of when we might be hearing.  just so i'm prepared!!  haha


----------



## Cptn. Amurikuh (Feb 14, 2010)

anyone know when they notify undergrad transfers/ critical studies?


----------



## wyy123 (Feb 15, 2010)

Not sure, but I don't think this is the right forum to ask that.


----------



## Neville26 (Feb 15, 2010)

youthquake, did you contact the other school and see if you sent them the USC statement of purpose or whatever it was?  that does blow, but hey, it happens.  i still think it's good that he called you.  i think had you heard nothing and found out later, then you could assume that did hurt you.  but looks good for now!  i'm hoping for you.  i got your back.


----------



## youthquake (Feb 15, 2010)

PSU, 
He said it would be a couple of weeks until we hear anything else. But didn't know if that meant a decision or not. He just said he was looking at my application and wanted more info about me. Now it is wait time.

Neville,
The other application is addressed correctly. I think I just made a boo boo and saved it as the wrong name, and blahblahblah. Didn't check it before I sent it. Whatever. It's all good. Thanks for the back getting


----------



## Ben (Feb 15, 2010)

Youthquake,

I literally left a word--an IMPORTANT word--out of the FIRST sentence of my personal statement to NYU, FSU and AFI. Thus far I've gotten interviews at all three schools....it's nice to know that they forgive stupid--really stupid--human errors.


----------



## gh0sted (Feb 15, 2010)

I too was contacted for a fairly short unconventional interview. However, the conversation was based more on my visual sample, and not anything regarding getting to getting to know me better. The gentleman was polite, charismatic and just wanted to know more about my influences in film and what kind of styles he said I was "replicating". We also discussed camera angles and the script, but it was far more informal then what I would expect or liked, he did not ask anything about me or what my personal goals as a filmmaker are.


----------



## gh0sted (Feb 15, 2010)

I don't have a good GPA. I failed quite a few courses before completing a 4.0 for my major in my undergrad years. Maybe that is the reason they actually called?


----------



## Jen Kay (Feb 16, 2010)

Has anyone had a phone interview?  What were the questions like? I'm having mine this week!


----------



## psufilmgirl (Feb 17, 2010)

Youth-Thanks for the info.  

ghosted-that's pretty strange!  i've been on the forum for some time, and i've never heard of that kind of call!  it must have been fun!

Jen-did they email you to set up an interview?  what program did you apply for?


----------



## Jen Kay (Feb 17, 2010)

They just called but I didn't answer because of the phone number... then the admissions person sent me an email to see if I was getting the calls.  Opps! I applied for MFA in Production


----------



## Bartleby Fink (Feb 17, 2010)

Any (hopeful) Starkies heard anything?


----------



## Juli (Feb 17, 2010)

Hopeful Starkie here, Bartleby. Didn't hear anything. I think it all boils down to the 23rd - calls for the lucky ones who get admitted/waitlisted on that day. If it's 8pm PST next Tuesday and your cell phone didn't ring, then that probably means you're not in. Right?


----------



## Bartleby Fink (Feb 17, 2010)

Probably, but thinking about that just made my stomach drop.


----------



## beezy16 (Feb 17, 2010)

i haven't heard anything yet... but congrats to those who did! As for the rest of us, I'm sure we'll hear soon!


----------



## MADRICAN99 (Feb 17, 2010)

no news for me  I hope to hear from them soon


----------



## psufilmgirl (Feb 17, 2010)

Hey hopeful Starkies:  I got the rejection letter around the time on the website, and the calls went out after that.  

Just an FYI.  GOOD LUCK!

Jen-let us know how it goes!


----------



## jefcostello (Feb 17, 2010)

Does anyone know the link to last years (fall 09') thread?  I'm trying to figure out when people started getting faculty calls for production, when those calls stopped, if most people who get in get calls, or if only people who get calls get in.  Freaking myself out, anyone know, current USC people?
Thanks
good luck and congrats to all who did get called

jef


----------



## youthquake (Feb 17, 2010)

http://forums.studentfilms.com...661022734/m/60310533

Good luck, Jef!


----------



## Ben (Feb 17, 2010)

Got an email today for a phone interview on Friday. Production with a cinematography emphasis, FYI


----------



## jefcostello (Feb 17, 2010)

thanks youthquake,
I have an interview with my second choice (UCLA) but have my heart set on SC, so hoping for any type of contact from them...But absolute best of luck to you and all.  Apply anywhere else for Dp focus?

Jef


----------



## MJS11 (Feb 18, 2010)

Any international applicants with phone interviews already? Wonder if they do that...


----------



## giraffe (Feb 18, 2010)

Hey MJS11, I'm an international student and just finished my phone interview two days ago. 
It was professor Brown who interviewed me, a really nice lady, she asked me about the anger, my view of friendship, family and money, and of course a few questions about cinema. 
I guess each interviewer has his/her own style of questions, it depends on who you choosed when you filled the application form. 
Hope this helps, good luck.


----------



## surrealfrog (Feb 18, 2010)

Hey giraffe, I'm also from China. It's really great you hear from USC. I'm kind of jealous of you...hehe, anyway, it does mean something. I used to think that they may not call international student and it seems not the rules at all. 

I feel quite disappointed at this point. I think I may could not being accepted by those top schools. Anyway it's great some talent chinese in, and my best wishes for you I'll still keep trying my film dream, never give up...hehe, besides, are you a film major in undergraduate?


----------



## Lvn (Feb 18, 2010)

Heh, so I just had my interview.

It went very well, I think, although some questions just stumped me. 

" What makes you angry? " is a horribly open question.

But other than that, I think I fared very well. We basically laughed the whole time. 

And this is really weird because I was waitlisted-rejected from Spring without any interview, and in Fall, which is supposed to be harder to get into, I get an interview. 

Anyway, fingers crossed.


----------



## Sapphiar (Feb 18, 2010)

So is this a bunch of Starkies getting interviews? I applied for screen--any writers hearing anything? Getting any bites?


----------



## Jen Kay (Feb 18, 2010)

had the interview for production and not to freak anyone out but there was no way I could have prepped for it! It was very organic conversation, I'm assuming to get a better picture of the applicant's personality. Ha ha I did get the anger question though... interesting. (I had Brown and didn't get most of the questions giraffe got) 

jefcostello - which program at UCLA?


----------



## Yoyo8 (Feb 18, 2010)

Hello, been lurking for a while. I just wanted to let you international kids know... I am not an international applicant, but I have been living in the Philippines for the past 8 months and I had an interview this past Monday (Sunday in LA time). I was sent an email and the interviewer told me to contact him within a 14 hour time frame. 

When I asked if the interview was an indication of me moving closer to acceptance... the interviewer said that it was a pretty standard procedure in order to get to know the applicants. 

At the end of the conversation he told me that I would hear their decision in 3 weeks. That was told to me on February 14/15.

I hope that helps...


----------



## youthquake (Feb 18, 2010)

Sounds like you guys had good interviews.

I was interviewed by a different person and didn't get the anger question or much laughter. I guess my jokes are bad.


Hopefully, we'll all get in and live happily ever after!


----------



## jefcostello (Feb 18, 2010)

Jen kay, Production/direction for UCLA, still waiting, hoping for USC call...congratulations though!


----------



## jefcostello (Feb 18, 2010)

Jen im assuming you're also applying for production/direction at UCLA, which one is your top choice, if you don't mind my asking?
Jef


----------



## Jen Kay (Feb 18, 2010)

Jef USC is my only choice, even though I applied to a few other schools.  If I don't get in, I plan on moving to LA anyways and finance my film career by building iPhone apps  

youthquake, we talked film for a majority of the convo. It's hard to gauge what the interviewer is thinking! You just never know.


----------



## MJS11 (Feb 18, 2010)

Any screenwriters get interviews yet?


----------



## youthquake (Feb 19, 2010)

From what I understand screenwriters don't get interviewed. Production applicants may get an informal call. Stark applicants are required to interview.


----------



## MJS11 (Feb 19, 2010)

Thanks, youthquake!


----------



## karina (Feb 19, 2010)

Question for fellow Peter Stark applicants: 

do they call on the 23rd if you're accepted? If so, what if you miss the call. I have work that day, and there is no reception where I will be at. Should I take the day off on the 23rd? Or the letter's gonna come anyway? Thanks.


----------



## secretfatkid (Feb 19, 2010)

karina,
I believe they will call accepted Stark applicants on the 23rd.  I wouldn't worry about missing the call.  If you are accepted, they're not going to give your spot to someone else because you didn't answer your phone.


----------



## JusTaNaPpLe (Feb 19, 2010)

is USC still giving out interview calls? seems like many people have done their interviews, does it mean rejection if i have not yet had any calls from them?


----------



## Akriti (Feb 19, 2010)

I called USC yesterday and was told that interview calls are going out right now, but if you don't get a call that doesn't mean anything as people who don't get interviewed also get accepted. I only asked about the film production program so I dunno if it applies to any other program.
The waiting game is really annoying, but I suppose there isn't much else to do.


----------



## Bartleby Fink (Feb 19, 2010)

I was called when I applied two years ago and did not get it. 

Just a reminder that the calls don't mean anything other than they are reviewing your materials and wanted to get a little more information.


----------



## Sapphiar (Feb 19, 2010)

Yeah, you know, I told myself to chill out and be patient since answers won't arrive until like late March, but even so I find myself obsessing over this site (as well as the mail) every day.


----------



## wyy123 (Feb 19, 2010)

I thought we get answers on the 23rd of February.


----------



## ZackDunborn (Feb 19, 2010)

Have any Stark applicants gotten interview calls?


----------



## psufilmgirl (Feb 19, 2010)

I don't think they call Stark applicants.  Last year I flew out to see the school and interview.  

As far as production interviews go, I think they are random, and that maybe professors call you if they like what they are seeing, but maybe they feel like they didn't get to know you enough?  That's kinda what it seems to me.  

We'll probably never know!


----------



## yonkondy (Feb 19, 2010)

Just spoke with Robert Jones with USC's Production (Directing).
Great guy. Asked me:
1.) Why USC?
2.) What other types of art are you interested in?
3.) Favorite movie?

Went very well.


----------



## ZackDunborn (Feb 19, 2010)

Do you know if not being able to fly out for an interview precludes you from admission to Stark (officially or unofficially)?


----------



## useyourheadset (Feb 19, 2010)

Anyone else get a request for more financial aid info from USC?


----------



## wyy123 (Feb 19, 2010)

Yeah, no big deal.  All the drama and waiting will end next Tuesday.


----------



## glencoco (Feb 19, 2010)

> Originally posted by useyourheadset:
> Anyone else get a request for more financial aid info from USC?


yup, got mine about an hour ago too. i wonder what this implies (other than they want more info)...


----------



## wyy123 (Feb 19, 2010)

The small print at the bottom of the e-mail just says you're getting it for responding that you wanted financial aid on your application.


----------



## karina (Feb 19, 2010)

I'm pretty sure I checked the need for Financial Aid, but I didn't get any notification today. In fact, I haven't gotten any notifications or any status changes since the day I submitted my application. 

I applied for the Stark Producing program, by the way.


----------



## wyy123 (Feb 19, 2010)

I applied for Stark and normal producing but only got the letter for my normal producing, no worries.


----------



## karina (Feb 19, 2010)

hi wyy123,

what's the difference between "normal producing" and the Stark Producing program? 

Or by "normal producing", you meant Production? 

Sorry! too many questions. I am just nervous!


----------



## wyy123 (Feb 19, 2010)

Yep, I meant production sorry about that.


----------



## useyourheadset (Feb 19, 2010)

> Originally posted by glencoco:
> <BLOCKQUOTE class="ip-ubbcode-quote"><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-title">quote:</div><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-content">Originally posted by useyourheadset:
> Anyone else get a request for more financial aid info from USC?


yup, got mine about an hour ago too. i wonder what this implies (other than they want more info)... </div></BLOCKQUOTE>

it's only 3-4 questions about how many credits you plan to do each semester, where you plan on living and when you plan to graduate. that's all


----------



## Junie (Feb 19, 2010)

Uh oh, I didn't get one of those financial aid emails. Did those who did fill out their fafsa forms already?


----------



## apex (Feb 19, 2010)

I guess I'm a little confused...

I got a financial aid email today, but I already did my fasfa stuff... Hmmm, I wonder if this is any indication of anything?  

I am not getting too excited because I received the same thing from NYU awhile back and didn't hear anything.


----------



## wyy123 (Feb 19, 2010)

It's just telling you to fill out the supplemental form.  If you've already done it, then no worries.  

It's an indication that we all won't have to be waiting for an answer much longer.


----------



## Zanuck22 (Feb 19, 2010)

> Originally posted by wyy123:
> Yeah, no big deal.  All the drama and waiting will end next Tuesday.



Hey wyy123,

Are you certain it will be the 23rd? It took sometime to receive responses for Spring 2010.


----------



## wyy123 (Feb 19, 2010)

http://cinema.usc.edu/prospect...ation-procedures.htm

But just realized this is Peter Stark only listed


----------



## Akriti (Feb 20, 2010)

The submission status on my online application has changed (I think, I can't remember exactly what it said before). It now says 


> "Your file has been forwarded to the academic department for review and an admission decision. You may check this system periodically for updates, and if the academic department requires additional information or renders an admission decision, you will be contacted."


Has anyone else's submission status changed and what do you people think this means? 
It seems like a good step forward, but I'm afraid of getting too excited.


----------



## youthquake (Feb 20, 2010)

My status has said that for a while now, Akriti.

In last years topic some people said their status would change to say a decision had been mailed out, but some people said their status never changed.

Time is passing though (slowly), so every minute is a step closer.


----------



## Akriti (Feb 20, 2010)

It's quite possible that my status said the same thing before too. I'm unsure now.
But as you said, every minute is a step closer. The suspense of it all is really getting to me.


----------



## Ananas (Feb 20, 2010)

I got the same financial aid email, about 16  hours ago, asking for the supplemental form to be filled out and turned in.



> "Thank you for your application for 2010-2011 financial aid. We are writing to request additional information required to process your application.
> 
> So that we can accurately determine your eligibility for need-based aid, please submit the following as soon as possible. Submitting complete and timely information will help ensure you receive the most aid for which you may be eligible."
> 
> ...



I did a search for "Supplemental Form" and "USC" in the forums and found that not everyone who mentioned this email was admitted into their program.


----------



## Ben (Feb 20, 2010)

Noticed the same thing, Ananas. Got the email about 6 hours after my interview weirdly enough.


----------



## pleiades (Feb 20, 2010)

To those of you whose admission status has changed, I think it's a good sign. Mine still reads the following:

Submission Status: Submitted

We are reviewing your application. The status of your application is updated daily and/or as changes occur to your file. Because of the volume of materials we receive, please note that it typically requires 8-10 business days from the date of receipt for documents (such as transcripts) to be processed into your file.

I think reading back in the posts people who had status changes around this time got good news after a couple weeks... correct me if I'm wrong??


----------



## M Dawg (Feb 20, 2010)

> Originally posted by Ben:
> Noticed the same thing, Ananas. Got the email about 6 hours after my interview weirdly enough.



Ben, would you mind if I emailed you about your applications?  I applied as a DP to many of the same schools you did (although with much less luck, it seems) so I need some advice as I rework my app for next spring.  I know my problem is with my creative material and statement (and not grades or recs) so I'm just trying to figure out what the schools are looking for in a DP.  I'm basically just wondering what you wrote about and what kind of visual sample (reel, narrative short, experimental short, etc.) you sent in.

Congrats on your success with admissions, btw.

Pleiades, my status changed well over a month ago.  It may mean something now but I wouldn't read too much into it.


----------



## Ben (Feb 20, 2010)

Feel free mdog my address is berutkowski@gmail.com

I know how it feels to be extremely frustrated with this whole process, I was essentially completely shut down last year in terms of admissions so getting a lot of interviews this year has been sort of a relief. But as aspiring DPs, we are all in this thing together.


----------



## Jayimess (Feb 20, 2010)

The financial aid email I do not recall from my admit year.  A huge financial aid packet a week before the admissions decision, yes.  I seem to recall that people who got the FAO packet tended to get in or waitlisted, but that is not proven.

For those who also applied to AFI, it seemed like everyone who applied got the FAO packet, regardless of acceptance status.

Hope that helps.  Best of luck to all of you.


----------



## grabbag (Feb 20, 2010)

My status hasn't changed. I didn't get the financial aid e-mail. But I did have a phone interview on Friday. Hi, everybody!



> Originally posted by Jayimess:
> The financial aid email I do not recall from my admit year.  A huge financial aid packet a week before the admissions decision, yes.  I seem to recall that people who got the FAO packet tended to get in or waitlisted, but that is not proven.
> 
> For those who also applied to AFI, it seemed like everyone who applied got the FAO packet, regardless of acceptance status.
> ...


----------



## Akriti (Feb 20, 2010)

Hey grabbag - what does your status say? I haven't had an interview or heard anything from them really.


----------



## grabbag (Feb 20, 2010)

My status still says "Submitted." As in:
Submission Status: Submitted

We are reviewing your application. The status of your application is updated daily and/or as changes occur to your file. Because of the volume of materials we receive, please note that it typically requires 8-10 business days from the date of receipt for documents (such as transcripts) to be processed into your file.




> Originally posted by Akriti:
> Hey grabbag - what does your status say? I haven't had an interview or heard anything from them really.


----------



## Akriti (Feb 20, 2010)

Thanks for reply, grabbag.
I have no idea what any of this really means and I'm officially giving up parsing the signs - at least for today.


----------



## Junie (Feb 20, 2010)

So...not receiving the email isn't necessarily a sign of rejection...I hope?


----------



## useyourheadset (Feb 20, 2010)

> Originally posted by Junie:
> So...not receiving the email isn't necessarily a sign of rejection...I hope?



based on last year it seems everyone who requested financial aid, or turned in their FASFA early enough, was emailed so if you did it'll probably come soon.

Also, USC accepts 32 screenwriters so hopefully several on the board will get in!


----------



## karina (Feb 20, 2010)

> Originally posted by Junie:
> So...not receiving the email isn't necessarily a sign of rejection...I hope?



I think it depends on your program. It's mostly the Production applicants who got the Financial Aid e-mail. 

I haven't heard from fellow Stark applicants. I'm not sure about our Screenwriting counterpart. 

Seriously guys, I'm kind of freaking out. Tuesday couldn't be here sooner (for the Starkies)!


----------



## Ananas (Feb 20, 2010)

I left out which program I applied to. When I said earlier that I got a financial aid email, I forgot to mention that I'm applying for MFA animation. Yes, Animation. I think I'm the only one in this forum applying to USC animation. If the email can be taken as a positive sign, this shouldn't be a worry to anyone in the producing, directing or screenwriting program.


----------



## psufilmgirl (Feb 21, 2010)

Guys, I'm not trying to be a Debbie Downer, but I spent this time last year waiting for Stark, and I applied for spring 2010 production, and I'm now I'm waiting for fall 2010 production.

I've learned that looking for signs is utterly useless in this process, and as for the waiting, I learned that there's much more to life than an acceptance letter, even though it's my dream.  It took a long time for me to let go, but since then I haven't worried one bit.

I'm also more confident in the materials I've sent this time around.  Not sure if that has anything to do with it.

Anyway, for Spring, one girl got a call offering her housing, and she was waitlisted.  See?  RANDOM!!!!!

So, there's not much more time, enjoy the waiting, do something cathartic, and we'll all know soon enough.  Good Luck!


----------



## toughcc1 (Feb 21, 2010)

Hello. I am new to the site (which is awesome) and this is my first post. I've been back and forth nervous this whole time. I applied for the Stark producing program. There are days when I psych myself (for better or worse) and there are days I don't even think about it once. Well, as it is Sunday, two more days!!! Hopefully Tuesday will be the icing on the cake as I just celebrated my bday on Friday. Well, I'm excited to see how many people on this forum, out of the 25 are accepted!!!


----------



## Junie (Feb 21, 2010)

Hey guys, thanks for your responses. I know I should just make myself forget about this until I actually get my letter of response. But we all know how easy that is  Anyway, it does make me feel better if that email isn't a sign one way or the other. I haven't filled out my fafsa yet, so I'll do that today and see what happens. I know USC is a long shot because it's so competitive. I do hope lots of us get in though. Good luck to everyone!


----------



## Turu (Feb 21, 2010)

Hi, 

I'm a international student and a Stark Student 2011. I was writting in this forum last year... so I know the feeling. But there are going to be a lot of successfull stories, so good luck everyone! And see you soon at USC.


----------



## Bartleby Fink (Feb 21, 2010)

Hey Turu,

(Hopeful) future Starkie here. I was just wondering if you could give us any information about the demographics of your class. You know: international students vs American students, age ranges, what people were up to before getting accepted, et cetera et cetera.

Just to give us some more tea leaves to read, as it were.


----------



## Akriti (Feb 21, 2010)

I just had my interview. It had a pretty informal air about it. She did ask me some of the same questions that others who have had the interview were asked.
1. What do you hope to get out of/learn from film school that you couldn't learn outside film school?
2. What movie has had a big impact on you?
3. What piece of art (anything except films) has impacted your life and changed the way you look at things?
4. What, in society, makes you angry?
5. If you had no restraint on resources, what story would you want to tell right now?

She said I did well, so I feel good about it. 

She also explained some of the admissions process. She said that they accept around 60 students for the production program and they get anywhere between 10 to 15 times as many applications. What they do is they divide up the pile of applications among admissions officers and each of them interview the top 10 of the pile and from the 10 that they interview 2-3 get accepted. Don't lose hope if you haven't got a call yet, clearly they aren't done making calls - but I think the clear impression I got was that they call everyone who eventually gets in - which is at odds at what someone at the admissions office told me a couple days ago. She said that we will hear about admission decisions in April as they forward their recommendations to another committee where the final decisions are made. 

Hope this information helps.


----------



## Zanuck22 (Feb 21, 2010)

Hello, I received a phone interview last year as well, but unfortunately I was placed on the Waitlist. I was wondering if there are any other applicants from Spring 2009 Waitlist?


----------



## psufilmgirl (Feb 21, 2010)

It seems we always get conflicting information from every single person.

some one else who got a call last week said we'd hear in a few weeks, which is in line with what happened last year.  

and i know they waitlist people and accept them for spring, which takes up about 50% of the 60 spaces for spring.

Oh, and I DON'T WANT TO WAIT UNTIL APRIL!!!!  


hahaha

who really knows what is true.  that's pretty much what I've learned.


----------



## Akriti (Feb 21, 2010)

@psufilmgirl She didn't sound too sure about when exactly we get the final decision so maybe (hopefully) we won't have to wait that long.


----------



## M Dawg (Feb 21, 2010)

I didn't get an interview, but the admissions director told me (when I contacted him to make sure a mailed-in recommendation arrived) that notifications will go out by mid-March.  

Edit:  This is for production.


----------



## Sapphiar (Feb 21, 2010)

Does anyone know how soon you find out about scholarships or fellowships? Does that get sent out at the same time as the acceptance ?


----------



## useyourheadset (Feb 21, 2010)

> Originally posted by psufilmgirl:
> It seems we always get conflicting information from every single person.



sounds like its different depending on the departments


----------



## MADRICAN99 (Feb 21, 2010)

> Originally posted by Akriti:
> I just had my interview. It had a pretty informal air about it. She did ask me some of the same questions that others who have had the interview were asked.
> 1. What do you hope to get out of/learn from film school that you couldn't learn outside film school?
> 2. What movie has had a big impact on you?
> ...



This makes a sense they only call the 2% or 3% of top 10%. I hope to hear from them soon  uhg”¦.


----------



## jefcostello (Feb 21, 2010)

Does anyone know specifically when at USC, if the directors write most of their own work or if they collaborate with the writers? Do you in the screenwriting division do anything for directors or producers? Do people take the "writing track" in the production program and write for the directors? Haha - as a director can you choose to collaborate with a writer instead of writing yourself? Any thoughts? Inside info?


----------



## robot_m (Feb 21, 2010)

I got the Financial Aid email too, and I'm pretty sure it just means that you filled out your FAFSA and listed USC as one of the schools you wanted your information sent to. They just want some more financial info.

As far as the status update goes...I was waitlisted for last semester, and my status still reads "Submitted". The application status pretty much has nothing to do whatsoever with your admissions status.


----------



## karina (Feb 21, 2010)

> Originally posted by Sapphiar:
> Does anyone know how soon you find out about scholarships or fellowships? Does that get sent out at the same time as the acceptance ?



I also would like to know more about this. I didn't apply for any scholarship or fellowship. Would I be able to apply later if I ever get in? 

I was too worried on whether I'll get in or not, disregarding the fact that I need some financial assistance as well. Oh well, if I get in, nobody's stopping me!


----------



## jamesc (Feb 21, 2010)

> Originally posted by Akriti:
> ... but I think the clear impression I got was that they call everyone who eventually gets in - which is at odds at what someone at the admissions office told me a couple days ago.



Just FYI, I was a no-call Spring '10 waitlister.  Now I don't know if that's because they're more lenient in the Spring semester with waitlisting (since waitlisters aren't guaranteed admittance for Spring), but just wanted to put that out there for people who haven't received phone calls for Fall yet (like myself).  Don't give up hope .


----------



## psufilmgirl (Feb 22, 2010)

Well, my visual sample hasn't gotten a hit in a LONG time.  When I applied for Spring, it got view like 40 times.  This is super strange.  

Anyone else able to track that?


----------



## alect006 (Feb 22, 2010)

I've got 0 views for my visual sample.. not sure how accurate it is, but it's not particularly reassuring... while I could spend a very long time worrying about it, I've decided to ignore it, and assume it's just a ****ty view counter, and not that USC thought my materials were so terrible they didn't bother with the visual sample :S.
This whole waiting with absolutely no correspondence from USC is most unpleasant.


----------



## daniel_cb (Feb 22, 2010)

Hey psufilmgirl and alect006,

I stupidly didn't offer my video as a 'closed' viewing on Youtube, but I didn't advertise or pass the link on to anyone else. I got two hits in the US. I got a few hits in the UK (where I am at the moment), probably me checking that my own clip was running ok), but obviously the two in the US interest me ... The first was at the end of January and the second was at the beginning of February. Since I didn't post the link anywhere I'm hoping and assuming that they are the USC admission board!

alext006 - I wouldn't be put off by having 0 views views, I assume that by paying the application fee they will at least glance on all material including your portfolio material. According to posts they're still going through applications so I reckon they'll get to it eventually. Unless I receive a written email/letter, I'm not assuming anything. That's fact checking 101 for any good journalist (and by extension to factually accurate filmmakers)!


----------



## daniel_cb (Feb 22, 2010)

@robot_m

How were you informed? Did you receive an email with your waitlist status? I keep checking my USC application page for word on my acceptance status, but will it only tell me my application status not my acceptance status? 

p.s. I swear this forum is making me superstitious/giddy - I wasn't like this!


----------



## robot_m (Feb 22, 2010)

daniel- via letter, as were the people who were accepted out-right. That's what I am expecting from USC this time, too. I doubt USC would change their policy very much in just over a month. My guess is that any major policy changes would happen over the summer, when they have 6-7 months to plan and implement them.

And just FYI, I was also a no-call waitlister for Spring 2010 admission.


----------



## Kanye East (Feb 22, 2010)

Hey, long time lurker and potential Starkie. Just received an e-mail regarding my app mats, and a potential notification delay:

Hi Kanye East,

At this point, the files are all out for review, so I can't check, but they'd let you know if your file was missing anything.  There's nothing left to do but wait at this point.   *The School of Cinematic Arts bumped back the notification date because of the huge number of applications we got this year, but our department is still trying to notify applicants by the end of the month.* 

Best,
Henry
______________
Henry Goldberg
Peter Stark Producing Program
University of Southern California
(213) 740-3304
hgoldberg(at)cinema(dot)usc(dot)edu

*Edited to protect my boy Henry from the spambots that troll this, and every site.


----------



## psufilmgirl (Feb 22, 2010)

With Stark last year, I think I got my rejection in the begining of March.  I'm not surprised they can't get it done in time, hahaha.


----------



## Zanuck22 (Feb 22, 2010)

I've just been told that they will be sending a response somepoint late March.


----------



## HannahC (Feb 22, 2010)

Kanye East, what was this email in response to? I assume you sent an email asking when you'd hear if you get into Stark? I'm a Stark applicant too but I haven't received any emails saying that the Feb 23rd notification date is being pushed back.


----------



## Bartleby Fink (Feb 22, 2010)

Waaaaaah?

So my fate doesn't end tomorrow? This drags on?


----------



## Jen Kay (Feb 22, 2010)

Regarding what Akriti said about the application process for those applying for production... I did a little digging during my interview to find out how people where chosen for the interview call and it did sound like the top 10% (which is about 100 applicants) get a phone call to help them narrow it down further. So it did sound like all people accepted would have to go through a phone call. But then again... who knows! Also heard lots more applicants because of the bad economy.  My interviewer said we'd be notified in about 3 weeks.


----------



## Akriti (Feb 22, 2010)

@Jen Kay - I really hope your info about when we get notified is right and mine is wrong.


----------



## toughcc1 (Feb 22, 2010)

I just spoke with them today too (well, my friend did) and they said that it was pushed back for the Stark program because Film Production received more applications than they expected. He told her that it was great that she called and found out which makes me think that they were not planning on sending out a widespread notification about the push back.


----------



## psufilmgirl (Feb 22, 2010)

I hope Jen's info is correct as well, but as Robot pointed out, for Spring, people who were wait listed were not called.  I've always been under the impression that they call the people they like and want to know more about, if they can't get everything they want from the materials you've submitted.  At least, that's what it's seemed to me.  

I think that the way they have the application set up, they are hoping they won't have to call a ton of people.  If not, you would think they would do things differently, to make it easier on themselves.

And yes, it seems that everyone wants to go back to school cause all the jobs suck!


----------



## Bartleby Fink (Feb 22, 2010)

Just curious as to what pretense you guys are using when you call them.

"Uhh, hi. Are you still going to be notifying accepted applicants on the 23rd?"


----------



## toughcc1 (Feb 22, 2010)

Well, she was finding out the process of notifications (i.e. Will you be making all the calls in one day...which they are). And he lead the conversation about how there would be a delay.


----------



## Jen Kay (Feb 22, 2010)

@toughcc1 that would make sense I had my interview last week so maybe the notifications are pushed back.  But I really hope not! Sounded like they were flooded with apps, she said last year was a down year for applicants so maybe they just weren't prepped for a big response?  I couldn't find specific information on the website as far as when we'd be notified.  Limbo = awful!


----------



## karina (Feb 22, 2010)

> Originally posted by toughcc1:
> I just spoke with them today too (well, my friend did) and they said that it was pushed back for the Stark program because Film Production received more applications than they expected. He told her that it was great that she called and found out which makes me think that they were not planning on sending out a widespread notification about the push back.



Hi toughcc1,

Just wondering why they said all that! Hmmm, how does the Production's overabundance of application affect Stark's notification date?! From what I know, it's a different program, which means they have different admissions reviewers as well. It's not like they're carrying on other Production applicants to the Stark program! It doesn't make any sense! Or perhaps, they're getting help from the Production reviewers???

The suspense is killing me!!!!! Can't believe they bumped it.


----------



## 623productions (Feb 22, 2010)

I confirmed with Henry at the Stark program re: Stark acceptance notification, this is his reply: 

You're absolutely correct, acceptance phone calls will be delayed as well.  The program received almost twice as many applicants as usual (one in fifteen applicants will get in rather than one in eight this application period).  The committee is trying to finish their review process soon, but might need another week or two.


----------



## HannahC (Feb 22, 2010)

Yeah, the people who review apps for Stark are not the same people who review apps for production. Has anyone been PERSONALLY told by the people @ Stark the Feb 23 is no longer the notification day, or is this information all being heard from a friend of a friend? It's a little odd they wouldn't share that information with everyone, and I really do not want to be the person who calls tomorrow since I'm sure their phones are ringing off the hook.


----------



## 623productions (Feb 22, 2010)

Yes Hannah, I confirmed with Henry personally. They will not be calling tomorrow.


----------



## 623productions (Feb 22, 2010)

Karina: 

I believe it is Stark that has received double the number of applicants than usual, not the production program. 

I'm with you on the suspense... more sleepless nights!


----------



## karina (Feb 22, 2010)

> Originally posted by 623productions:
> Karina:
> 
> I believe it is Stark that has received double the number of applicants than usual, not the production program.
> ...



Thanks for confirming 623productions! 

Wow, 1:15 acceptance ratio?!? That's quite unbelievable. Hearing that makes me feel sick to my stomach.


----------



## HannahC (Feb 22, 2010)

Ugh. This is bad news on both fronts. You'd think they would at least give us a heads up about that...


----------



## Jen Kay (Feb 22, 2010)

@623productions The Production Program also received more than the usual amount of applicants.  I think SC as a whole has seen more applicants this year.

Did anyone in production hear of a specific date? I just hear "about..."


----------



## alect006 (Feb 22, 2010)

On the bright side, imagine how special you'll feel if you do get in, fighting twice the odds of previous years


----------



## psufilmgirl (Feb 22, 2010)

there definitely are way more stark applicants on here this year, i have to say.  good luck.  and if you don't get one of those coveted spots, keep in mind that you can focus on producing in production.  if that makes any sense.  that's what i chose to do this time around.


----------



## magneeta (Feb 22, 2010)

Hello Everyone!  Just wanted to fill everyone in on some news I got from USC SCA's graduate division.  I applied for Film and TV Production for Fall 2010 and just a got a phone call from one of the individuals on the Admissions Committee.  I work in NY full time so I had to call her afterwards; I was expecting a full interview and wrote notes in the margins of my application on points I thought she would want to expand on.  However, she basically just asked me, "Why do you want to come to USC instead of trying on your own?".  I basically told her that USC was the best out there and it would be the perfect forum for someone like me with no real contacts in the industry and coming from a Business Private Equity background - COMPLETELY NON FILM RELATED; and that I wanted to work with the level of talent at USC.  Then she told me "Ok well I think you're going to be able to do that."  WHAT?  She basically told me I was in and to expect my letter soon - CRAZY! So all you guys waiting, a phone call is probably a VERY GOOD THING!  GOOD LUCK TO ALL!  Feel free to ask any questions


----------



## Zanuck22 (Feb 22, 2010)

Yea, I think I didn't do too well with my phone interview. It took me a little off guard, and I was terribly sick that week. I may not have come across well or didn't find the right words that day. 

magneeta, I feel the same way regarding USC. I didn't apply to other schools because this is THE school that I would like to attend.


----------



## grabbag (Feb 22, 2010)

Good luck to all you Starkies. Although I'm sorry there is a delay in notification, know that you have all of us on the board for support! Chin up!



> Originally posted by karina:
> <BLOCKQUOTE class="ip-ubbcode-quote"><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-title">quote:</div><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-content">Originally posted by 623productions:
> Karina:
> 
> ...



Thanks for confirming 623productions! 

Wow, 1:15 acceptance ratio?!? That's quite unbelievable. Hearing that makes me feel sick to my stomach. </div></BLOCKQUOTE>


----------



## Jayimess (Feb 22, 2010)

Hey, hopeful Trojans.

Graduate programs across the nation are seeing increases in applications...the economy is in the poo-barrel, and it's a lot easier to think about chucking it all... chasing the dream you've had for so long you forgot what it's like to want anything else becomes less of an idea and more of a possibility when one loses their job, yes?  

I have heard again and again that there were tons of applications this year, though not with the specificity of Henry's ratios!  Wow!

The writing department is still some time away from decision letters, I speak from firsthand knowledge, they've just gotten through the reading process...so let me save you the calls!  It doesn't get your decision made any faster.  The offices have no visible carpet:  it's just boxes and boxes of apps, as of this afternoon.  

I wish you the best of luck.

As moderator and USC student, I ask that you don't re-post staff emails without bot-proofing the @ and . symbols.  No need to be laying these folks up for spambait.  I also recommend that you do the same for your own email addresses as well when posting them in this very public forum.

Thanks so much.

Best of luck everyone...you're in the homestretch!  Yes!


----------



## jamesc (Feb 22, 2010)

When I looked in the mail today, I froze for a second because I saw a postcard from USC, which I thought might be my rejection.  Instead it was a Financial Aid postcard with a large "DON'T FORGET" on the back reminding me about financial aid deadlines.  I had not received the financial aid email that others have received on the forums.

At the bottom of the postcard it says, 'Financial Aid is "going green".' Obtain document submission instructions at www.usc.edu/contactfao.  

I thought for a moment maybe this might be the new "green" version of the huge financial aid packet Jayimess spoke of that was sent out a week before decision from last year's admission.  Or at least, that's what I'm secretly hoping.  I have not received a phone call from USC, so I'm doubtful I'll be accepted for Fall, but this is somewhat raising my hopes for a waitlist.

Has anyone else received the postcard?


----------



## beezy16 (Feb 22, 2010)

i got that postcard too and haven't heard anything from USC yet. Good luck to everyone!


----------



## psufilmgirl (Feb 23, 2010)

here we go with the east coast/west coast mail thing!!  haha

hey james-good to see you again!!

(same to you Robot!!!)


----------



## robot_m (Feb 23, 2010)

yeah, the forum is a good deal less intimate this time of year. unfortunately, I can't even begin to keep up with everyone who is posting.


----------



## Jen Kay (Feb 23, 2010)

@magneeta I'm curious how long did your interview last? Mine ended up going way over the 20 mins and ended up being very conversational.  I am a little shocked to hear they told you right out? Wow! I never got the question specific to USC but just why film school in general (I'm a graphics & web designer)


----------



## magneeta (Feb 23, 2010)

Hi Jen Kay.  Yes I was and STILL am in COMPLETE SHOCK over how I was told.  My interview lasted I think 10 minute?  The ONLY question I was asked was "WHY FILM SCHOOL VS. TRYING TO MAKE IT ON YOUR OWN" -- the rest of the time she told me she was just impressed with my application and that I had a really unique voice, strong writing, etc.  Yes I am still in shock and will probably not believe it until I get the letter!  But she told me to look for it - crazy.  I didn't expect that I was all prepared!  I'm in management consulting for Carl Icahn's companies here in NYC and just decided it was now or never for me.  GOOD LUCK TO YOU!!  Are you also going for Film/TV Production?


----------



## psufilmgirl (Feb 23, 2010)

Magneeta-that's pretty cool.  

I'm hoping I impressed them and they really dot need to call.  I'm pretty sure they didn't even need to call you.  It sounded like the prof just wanted to tell you that you're awesome, which is amazing!!!

Did he/she say when to expect mail??

Again, congrats!!


----------



## brainwashed (Feb 23, 2010)

Hi! I was reading the forum for a while, but tried really hard to stay away from posting, as it's making me nervous. I'm sure some will understand. I received an email from the USC professor saying that my application was 'one of the top rated ones' and that he wants to chat with me. We had a Skype (am I the only one who used Skype?!) interview on Saturday morning and it went very well I think. I wouldn't call it an interview at all. The guy was very nice, told me he liked my diverse experience and level of self-awareness. He said he would love to have me in his class. We talked for 40 minutes. He asked a few questions, but they were more like what a friend would ask me - about moving to LA, my husband, whether I visited USC yet etc. He let me ask all the questions I had.

He said they don't make the decisions but they can influence them. On February 23rd they turn in their (interviewer's) results and then it's another 2 weeks till the final decisions are made. He wasn't sure about the exact dates though. I hope this helps!


----------



## magneeta (Feb 23, 2010)

Hey thanks psugirl  She said to look out for my letter in a couple of weeks.  It was surreal; she said my application went to three different faculty members before it arrived at her stage.  It was very fast, about 10-15 minutes and mostly her telling me about how there were a lot of applicants and then to use her as a resource and to call her with questions in the meantime and to definitely come see her when I got on campus.  Crazy, I was expecting a thorough grilling!  GL to you too!!  I think it will all sink in once I get that letter!!


----------



## WillieGreen (Feb 23, 2010)

> Originally posted by brainwashed:
> Hi! I was reading the forum for a while, but tried really hard to stay away from posting, as it's making me nervous. I'm sure some will understand. I received an email from the USC professor saying that my application was 'one of the top rated ones' and that he wants to chat with me. We had a Skype (am I the only one who used Skype?!) interview on Saturday morning and it went very well I think. I wouldn't call it an interview at all. The guy was very nice, told me he liked my diverse experience and level of self-awareness. He said he would love to have me in his class. We talked for 40 minutes. He asked a few questions, but they were more like what a friend would ask me - about moving to LA, my husband, whether I visited USC yet etc. He let me ask all the questions I had.
> 
> He said they don't make the decisions but they can influence them. On February 23rd they turn in their (interviewer's) results and then it's another 2 weeks till the final decisions are made. He wasn't sure about the exact dates though. I hope this helps!




Sounds like somebody got in.


----------



## brainwashed (Feb 23, 2010)

Thank you Willie Green! Even though I wouldn't go that far yet


----------



## psufilmgirl (Feb 23, 2010)

i've never used skype!  that must have been fun though!  

congrats, brainwashed!


----------



## magneeta (Feb 23, 2010)

Hey brainwashed - sounds like a home run.  GL to you!


----------



## Jen Kay (Feb 23, 2010)

@magneeta @WillieGreen congrats! Yeah I applied for Production MFA. My interview was more like a conversation as well. Basically talked film for a while, I guess even if I don't get in I had a great conversation about themes in film in the best institution in the world!  Who was your interviewer?


----------



## karina (Feb 23, 2010)

Congrats y'all!!! Wow brainwashed, I would have jumped up and down for joy after I had that kind of interview! Good luck! It's looking quite bright! 

Question to fellow Stark applicants, HAVE ANY OF YOU BEEN INTERVIEWED OR NOTIFIED??? So far, I haven't heard from any forum members about it, except for the ones who contacted the office about today's (supposed) notifications. 

I thought this would be the day! Another nerve-racking week (or two) to go!


----------



## 623productions (Feb 23, 2010)

Hi Karina,

The official Stark interviews are optional and were scheduled at the end of last year. I went in for an interview and had a great time with Henry. 

They also said on the instructions that if they have specific questions they are open to calling you to ask you to clarify, though these are not labeled interviews, and the friends I have that are in the Stark program right now did not receive those "clarification" calls. 

Hope that helps. 

As for the week or so wait - I'm actually quite relieved. I've spent the past week stressing out about today since it would've been "do or die" depending on whether or not one gets the call. But since there is no set date for the delayed notifications, there is nothing really to focus my energy on worrying


----------



## brainwashed (Feb 23, 2010)

Tnaks Karina and Magneeta! I felt very happy after the interview. My interviewer is a head of editing track, and I am an editor myself, so we talked a little about that. I told him I'm excited to talk to a 'real Hollywood editor', and he laughed of course.  

Psufilmgirl, I jumped on the offer to use Skype for the interview, because I thought it was a norm. It's not till I started reading this forum that I realized it's not typical. It was fun anyway. He asked me what's this little animal running in the background (about one of my chihuahuas)    

I have an interview at NYU this week, so I'm psyched like hell. I read it's nothing like USC.

Good luck to all of you!


----------



## rockie2 (Feb 23, 2010)

I apologize if this has been asked before, but have any screenwriting applicants been called or have phone interviews been scheduled? Just wondering if I should start preparing myself now or if there's still a glimmer of hope


----------



## WillieGreen (Feb 23, 2010)

> Originally posted by rockie2:
> I apologize if this has been asked before, but have any screenwriting applicants been called or have phone interviews been scheduled? Just wondering if I should start preparing myself now or if there's still a glimmer of hope




From what I understand, USC doesn't do interviews for Screenwriting applicants.


----------



## beezy16 (Feb 23, 2010)

congrats to those that got interviews! 

- magneeta, what program did you apply to? BTW congrats!

I applied for Production and haven't heard anything yet...


----------



## magneeta (Feb 23, 2010)

Hi Beezy - thanks a lot!  I applied to Graduate Film and TV Production and heard from one of the heads of directing.  GL to you also!  I know that Production had their meeting today.


----------



## brainwashed (Feb 23, 2010)

Magneeta, congrats to you! You're a lucky girl))) How are you feeling about moving to LA?! I see you're from NY area as well.


----------



## toughcc1 (Feb 23, 2010)

> Originally posted by 623productions:
> 
> As for the week or so wait - I'm actually quite relieved. I've spent the past week stressing out about today since it would've been "do or die" depending on whether or not one gets the call. But since there is no set date for the delayed notifications, there is nothing really to focus my energy on worrying



623productions, I totally agree with you. Although it would be awesome to know "my fate," not having a date has totally made me calm.  Well, go luck to all!!


----------



## BWyatt (Feb 23, 2010)

Whoa...haven't been on this forum in a while. Lots of activity. 

I'm a Spring 2010 waitlister who did receive a phone interview (for Spring 2010).

Have any of the Spring 2010 waitlisters received phone interviews for Fall 2010?


----------



## robot_m (Feb 24, 2010)

I haven't.


----------



## Neville26 (Feb 24, 2010)

Rockie, I'm an MFA in Screenwriting app...and no call for interview here.  But last year this didn't happen at all (to my knowledge), with Screenwriting applicants, so it could very well be Film/Production applicants and unique to them and some of the other disciplines.  I wouldn't worry about it.  What's done is done.  Just smile, close your eyes, and say to yourself over and over, "No matter what, there's always next year."  It's not like it's American Idol and you can't apply after the age of 28 or something. lol


----------



## jamesc (Feb 24, 2010)

Lvn (Turkey) is the only Spring waitlister I've seen post that they've had an interview for Fall.  I'm curious if any other Spring waitlisters were interviewed as well.


----------



## BWyatt (Feb 24, 2010)

Jamesc - Do you know if Lvn(Turkey) was interviewed for Spring 2010 as well (or just Fall 2010)?


----------



## magneeta (Feb 24, 2010)

hey brainwashed - thanks! lol - I have family and some friends out there, and have visited a lot in the past so not too worried about the "day to day" in an operational sense - but I am going to miss NY - I figure though it's just 3 years if it works out you know?  We have the rest of our lives to come back to the Big Apple  How about you?  Any ambivalence in the air?


----------



## M Dawg (Feb 24, 2010)

If I, as a production applicant, haven't heard back yet (re: an interview) is it safe to say I've been rejected?

I need to rent an apartment next month and I want to sign a one-year lease; if there's any chance I'll be going to grad school this fall (I've already been confirmed as rejected from the other programs I applied to) I'll have to change my plans or sublet.

So for those of you interested in production who've gotten interviews, did your interviewers indicate that it was a prerequisite to admission or was it just something to clear up questions re: your application?

Thanks for the help.


----------



## brainwashed (Feb 24, 2010)

Magneeta, I'm almost having a stroke thinking about leaving NY    But at this point I'll go wherever my film path takes me. At least now I know who I'll call for directions if I am to move to LA     Did you apply to NYU as well?


----------



## Julian Walker (Feb 24, 2010)

> Originally posted by M Dawg:
> 
> So for those of you interested in production who've gotten interviews, did your interviewers indicate that it was a prerequisite to admission or was it just something to clear up questions re: your application?
> 
> Thanks for the help.



I havent heard anything from USC either. But from what I've read, interviews are at the discretion of whoever is reviewing your application. I believe some people are admitted without an interview. Then, one crisp spring day...when all hope has been lost...that package with the golden ticket arrives in the mail. And after that...you're off to the Chocolate Factory with granpa!


----------



## rockie2 (Feb 24, 2010)

Thanks Neville! I swear this board is saving my sanity through this entire process!


----------



## Devin W. (Feb 24, 2010)

That makes one of us, its making me go koo koo bananas!   *punching myself as I type fyi*


----------



## jamesc (Feb 24, 2010)

> Originally posted by BWyatt:
> Jamesc - Do you know if Lvn(Turkey) was interviewed for Spring 2010 as well (or just Fall 2010)?



From the looks of it: http://forums.studentfilms.com...865104053#865104053, he did not receive an interview for Spring '10.  

I don't quite have the energy right now to hunt, but I wonder if this was the same case with Spring '09/Fall '09.  Or if they somehow reviews apps in the order they receive, in which case us Spring '10 waitlisters are last to be reviewed?  Maybe I'm just hoping for that because I haven't had a call yet .


----------



## MJS11 (Feb 25, 2010)

Ugh, I don't know if I can wait until April.... seriously hope they'll let us know in March at the latest. 

I've been pretty neutral about it, not getting my hopes up, but now I'm getting to the point where I'm thinking "What if...." 

Ack!


----------



## Bartleby Fink (Feb 25, 2010)

Waiting = lemon, lemon, difficult, lemon.


----------



## beezy16 (Feb 25, 2010)

Hey everyone! 

I just chatted with someone at the SCA Admission office and I asked them the status on Acceptances/Interviews. Just because you are not interviewed does not mean you did not get in. It all depends on the committee member that gets your application. I think this was stated before, but it makes me feel good to hear it for myself! You can tell I didn't get an interview... haha!

Also they said that decisions will be mailed out by mid-March.

Good luck all!


----------



## ZackDunborn (Feb 25, 2010)

So no one has heard from Stark?

I officially haven't taken a breath since the 22nd.


----------



## rosie922 (Feb 25, 2010)

no word about Stark here, I feel like I'm going to have a heart attack waiting...


----------



## karina (Feb 25, 2010)

Nope. No word from Stark yet! 

I called them yesterday, they said we have to wait another week. 

Trust me guys, I'm with you in the waiting asylum.


----------



## yonkondy (Feb 25, 2010)

I was just looking through my emails and noticed something:

I was interviewed by phone last Friday. Shortly thereafter I received an email asking about more financial information.
Atop was my 'USCID' number, which I used to log into the paperwork section.

This seems rather positive when I think about it. Anybody have any further information/thoughts?

The interviewer said I wouldn't get a letter for '3 to 4 weeks'.


----------



## psufilmgirl (Feb 25, 2010)

I had to do that for Spring, I even had to fax financial aid info to USC's office.  I didn't get in.  

Did you fill out your FAFSA??  I think that's what triggered mine.  

The USC id is attached when you submit your app via the website.  

Signs are a dime a dozen, take the next few weeks doing what you normally do, no use harping on it now!

Good Luck!


----------



## yonkondy (Feb 25, 2010)

hahaha. damnit. thanks for sharing...


----------



## psufilmgirl (Feb 26, 2010)

Sorry, I wasn't trying to be a Debbie Downer, but it is what it is.  

That might not mean anything now though!  Keep holding out hope!!!  You'll be fine!


----------



## Neville26 (Feb 26, 2010)

Did you apply to Spring Admissions psufilmgirl?  I thought last year you applied to fall 2009 in the mfa in screenwriting bunch like the rest of us? no?


----------



## SG student (Feb 26, 2010)

I have had my USC id number since last October.  I don't think it means anything.  I don't think interview is a significant-I agree with previous person who said people get in with/without interview.  I wonder if they treat applicants who are applying for grad vs undergrad differently?  Anyone know?  I don't think there will be any acceptance packets mailed out until toward the end of March-they are soooo backlogged-and don't forget, the University has to go through everything in addition to Stark.


----------



## psufilmgirl (Feb 26, 2010)

Neville-last year I applied for stark for fall 2009, and I did spring production 2010.  Still applying for production fall 2010!!!


----------



## karina (Feb 28, 2010)

Hi eccentricmetric, 

Stark hasn't notified anybody yet. They don't do phone interviews as well. Although we might hear from them this coming week! Good luck to all hopeful Starkies!


----------



## WillieGreen (Feb 28, 2010)

I just got an email from the financial aid office saying I needed to submit the FAFSA (which I already did weeks ago, and have the confirmation print-out to prove it).

Anyone else get something like that?


----------



## useyourheadset (Feb 28, 2010)

> Originally posted by WillieGreen:
> I just got an email from the financial aid office saying I needed to submit the FAFSA (which I already did weeks ago, and have the confirmation print-out to prove it).
> 
> Anyone else get something like that?



Did you get confirmation from USC or from FASFA? Sometimes, even if you submit it to go to your schools, they won't receive it. You can check it on your FASFA account a few days after you send it through.


----------



## WillieGreen (Feb 28, 2010)

I got confirmation from FAFSA.

I'm gonna have to call tomorrow and give someone a talkin'-to.


----------



## Neville26 (Mar 1, 2010)

WillieGreen, I got that too, but the email I got was saying that I had to fill out an additional page on USC's web site on top of filling out a FAFSA.  So yeah, they acknowledged they received my FAFSA, but asked me to fill out a USC Financial Aid form.  So I filled that out and am good to go.  Provided I get accepted.


----------



## Bartleby Fink (Mar 1, 2010)

So what are the chances of getting the STARK call/no-call this week?


----------



## ZackDunborn (Mar 1, 2010)

I don't know Bartleby, but being this far on the other side of "Stark Day" without knowing the outcome is almost making me twitchy.

I think someone (besides me of course) should definitely call and complain.


----------



## Bartleby Fink (Mar 1, 2010)

Hell, I've been twitchy about this for months.


----------



## karina (Mar 1, 2010)

aaahh!!! I was at work, and all I could think about was if Stark called at home or not!!! 

I have a feeling that it'll be this week! Brace yourself guys!!!


----------



## psufilmgirl (Mar 1, 2010)

Neville,

I had to fill that out that last time I applied.  I didn't get in, so I have NO IDEA why I had to do it.  It gave me false hopes   

I think we'll hear soon.  ALL OF US!


----------



## rosie922 (Mar 1, 2010)

I've been refreshing this message board at work all day waiting to hear from Stark. I'm hoping that *if* they call its to my cell phone... oh why won't they just put us out of our misery.


----------



## Bartleby Fink (Mar 1, 2010)

I came home to an envelope with a return address that was in California. It was decidedly thin, so I braced myself for what it might contain. 

Deep breath.

Ripped it open.

And...

I GOT some coupon for aspirin?!!!!?

#epicletdown


----------



## rockleo (Mar 1, 2010)

can anyone log into this site already?

https://camel2.usc.edu/AdmGradCertification/

I heard that if you can, you r in.


----------



## PrimalProducer (Mar 1, 2010)

Hold your horses. I just got off the phone with the Stark peeps. One more week at the minimum. No decisions have been made.

and so, we live to fight another day.


----------



## rockleo (Mar 1, 2010)

> Originally posted by Matthewsian:
> Thanks Primal


Sorry.....


----------



## youthquake (Mar 1, 2010)

Rockleo, didn't work for me. Ahhh.

The more time goes by the more I think I blew my interview. It's driving me nuts, I keep over analyzing all my answers.

I work at film festivals and staying sane during January was easy since I was holed up in Park City. This last weekend I was without internet at a fest in Missouri. But now I have a few weeks off. My finger is probably going to fall off after clicking refresh over & over & over....


----------



## HannahC (Mar 1, 2010)

> Originally posted by PrimalProducer:
> Hold your horses. I just got off the phone with the Stark peeps. One more week at the minimum. No decisions have been made.
> 
> and so, we live to fight another day.




This just destroyed my day. Did they give you a ballpark guess about when next week? Anything? I  wish they would just send out an email and tell us what's up :\


----------



## WillieGreen (Mar 1, 2010)

Not that the suspense needed any ratcheting up, but acceptances started rolling in on March 2nd last year (at least for Screenwriting)...

Nighty night!


----------



## MJS11 (Mar 1, 2010)

March 2nd, huh? I think that officially cancelled out any productivity I may have had at work this week. Insane mailbox/forum checking it is!


----------



## spike87 (Mar 1, 2010)

*Not that the suspense needed any ratcheting up, but acceptances started rolling in on March 2nd last year (at least for Screenwriting)..*

Really?! I thought it wasn't until April 15 for SW.


----------



## WillieGreen (Mar 1, 2010)

> Originally posted by spike87:
> *Not that the suspense needed any ratcheting up, but acceptances started rolling in on March 2nd last year (at least for Screenwriting)..*
> 
> Really?! I thought it wasn't until April 15 for SW.




April 15th is probably final judgment day:


http://forums.studentfilms.com...22734/m/60310533/p/8


----------



## Lvn (Mar 2, 2010)

Hey guys,

Sorry I popped and then vanished. To answer your question, no, I did not get interviewed last year. However I know many people who did and did not end up getting in, Psugirl, for one, if my memory is not failing me. So I wouldn't worry about it... And yeah, I'm checking my e-mail like crazy.


----------



## ZackDunborn (Mar 2, 2010)

Last night, while obsessively checking this forum, I got a phone call from a (213) number...

Wrong number.  WTF? UGH.


----------



## dfp7882 (Mar 2, 2010)

Just got this in my email:

Dear Mr Perez,

Thank you again for your application.

We regret to inform you that on this occasion we have been unable to offer you a position, as we had many applicants who were all well qualified.

We would like to thank you for your interest in our company and wish you every success in your career.

Yours sincerely,

NINTENDO OF EUROPE GMBH

I thought it was a rejection from USC!  But no, it was just a response to the the application I submitted to work as a translator for Nintendo back in December.  I don't think I've ever felt so relieved at being rejected.


----------



## useyourheadset (Mar 2, 2010)

> NINTENDO OF EUROPE GMBH
> I thought it was a rejection from USC!  But no, it was just a response to the the application I submitted to work as a translator for Nintendo back in December.  I don't think I've ever felt so relieved at being rejected.



I was about to send you "Oh, I'm sorry, best of luck for other schools!" until I saw the end. 

Well, congrats it wasn't from USC / sorry about Nintendo


----------



## dfp7882 (Mar 2, 2010)

Hey headset, thanks!
I'm pretty set on grad school, so I'm ok with Nintendo's decision. 
I guess we'll just have to see what happens this week...


----------



## robot_m (Mar 2, 2010)

And the first production acceptance happened on March 7th in last years thread.


----------



## psufilmgirl (Mar 2, 2010)

Lvn,

I did interview for Stark, but I flew out there and scheduled it, which is an option.  I didn't get in though.  I thought an interview would help, but it didn't 

It's all good.  I know now that I want to do production, and learn producing, not just producing.


----------



## WillieGreen (Mar 3, 2010)

So should we read anything into the those financial aid postcards?  

I didn't think anything of it, but my friend who also applied said it would be impractical for USC to send them out en masse at this juncture.  Still not buying it, but I suppose there's some merit there.    

Whaddaya think?


----------



## NSS (Mar 3, 2010)

I'm not sure if it's en masse, I got mine a couple weeks back, as did a few others, looking back to page 21 of this thread, maybe another wave?

I imagine it's based on when each student filled out the FAFSA, when did you guys fill yours out?


----------



## PrimalProducer (Mar 3, 2010)

Someone should man up and just give them a ring. It's not like they can identify you when you ask them whether or not decisions have been made. It will relieve a lot of tension... I'm supposed to meet with a top executive at the company I work at today... but I could really care les because i'm so damn nervous about this lol. Its kinda fun to be honest haha.


----------



## rockleo (Mar 3, 2010)

Don't worry guys, I asked one person working at SCA, she believes the decisions had been made, but the letter will be sent out next 2-3 weeks. So just relaxx and eat.


----------



## WillieGreen (Mar 3, 2010)

> Originally posted by NSS:
> I'm not sure if it's en masse, I got mine a couple weeks back, as did a few others, looking back to page 21 of this thread, maybe another wave?
> 
> I imagine it's based on when each student filled out the FAFSA, when did you guys fill yours out?




I got mine a couple weeks ago, too.  I filled out the FAFSA in early February.

However, my friend also got one around the same time, but she hadn't done the FAFSA yet.


----------



## NSS (Mar 3, 2010)

> Originally posted by WillieGreen:
> <BLOCKQUOTE class="ip-ubbcode-quote"><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-title">quote:</div><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-content">Originally posted by NSS:
> I'm not sure if it's en masse, I got mine a couple weeks back, as did a few others, looking back to page 21 of this thread, maybe another wave?
> 
> I imagine it's based on when each student filled out the FAFSA, when did you guys fill yours out?




I got mine a couple weeks ago, too.  I filled out the FAFSA in early February.

However, my friend also got one around the same time, but she hadn't done the FAFSA yet. </div></BLOCKQUOTE>

Hmm, maybe it's just based on whoever registered then?

I'm not sure if I should read into it too much, but I'm curious what the overlap is between people who got a financial aid postcard and also got an interview.

Did anyone else get an interview and a postcard?


----------



## Generallyspeaking22 (Mar 3, 2010)

I think if I get accepted into USC, I'll send postcards en masse...

Actually, I bombed the GRE due to a summer that was insane on so many levels. However, I feel my materials are strong, but frankly I wouldn't be surprised if I weren't accepted. All of the creative writing was great except for my personal statement/character sketch. It was just a traditional essay. You live. You learn. 

Anyhow, I received a postcard.


----------



## mikey2slim (Mar 3, 2010)

Hey Forum peeps! I been following the site for months now, thought it was bout time I posted again.

Applied for MFA Screenwriting Fall 2010. Haven't heard or received anything from USC yet.

According to all the stuff I have been studying on this website and with talking to SCA staff, it should be within a couple weeks. So hold tight!

GOOD LUCK TO EVERYONE!


----------



## M Dawg (Mar 3, 2010)

USC isn't counting GREs this year (for the first time ever).  Of course this is after I get a 1450 on them.

No postcard here, but I've been getting rejected everywhere so no surprise.  So...that I didn't get one may actually speak to a postcard being an indicator of the school's interest.


----------



## brainwashed (Mar 3, 2010)

I had an interview and a postcard, but I think those two have nothing to do with each other. I didn't even read mine yet, it's just something about fin aid. I also got  an email to fill out some form online a week ago. With such a huge school as USC I'm sure it's just formalities and has nothing to do with the acceptance to film department. My opinion.


----------



## NSS (Mar 3, 2010)

> Originally posted by brainwashed:
> I had an interview and a postcard, but I think those two have nothing to do with each other. I didn't even read mine yet, it's just something about fin aid. I also got  an email to fill out some form online a week ago. With such a huge school as USC I'm sure it's just formalities and has nothing to do with the acceptance to film department. My opinion.



Was it for the supplemental financial aid form?


----------



## psufilmgirl (Mar 3, 2010)

As I just said in the Production forum:

when i applied to stark for 2009, i got nothing until the rejection letter

when i applied to spring 2010, i had filled out my fafsa and i got the supplemental form via email.  i then got the rejection letter

this time, i'm a no call, no fafsa, post-carder.  

go figure.  there has to be some form of communication between the graduate school and financial aid.  when you fill out fafsa, they gather any and all info, as they probably assume you'll be needing the financial aid.

this time is different.  or maybe i got that postcard, cause i had filed fafsa last year?  who knows.


----------



## brainwashed (Mar 3, 2010)

NSS, yes, I got an email asking me to fill out a supplemental financial aid form. I mean it's my first time applying for any school in America, so I'm not %100 understanding how things work, but till I read the forum tonight I didn't even look and that magic fin aid postcard I got in the email a week ago     Mine just says DON'T FORGET! and then gives you some deadlines and stuff. 

I was however told by my interviewer that I'm 'one of the top applicants', and my application was 'one of the higher rated in the first and second readings'. So maybe they send cards to the 'higher rated' ones    I have no idea and I'm going crazy with all this.  

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## brainwashed (Mar 3, 2010)

Just to clarify, I made a mistake saying I got my fin aid postcard in the email. I meant mail. However, I did get a fin aid email as well


----------



## Generallyspeaking22 (Mar 3, 2010)

Yeah, I don't think the postcards mean anything either. I was just sharing.


M DAWG:

Are they not counting the GRE for screenwriting? I don't think that's true. I'm pretty sure it does count.


----------



## Generallyspeaking22 (Mar 3, 2010)

M DAWG:

I think I am mistaken about the GRE:

http://www-cntv.usc.edu/prospe...edures/checklist.htm

Anyhow, did you guys write really creative Autobiographical Sketches? Or just a regular ol' essay...


----------



## M Dawg (Mar 3, 2010)

GREs aren't being counted for production, not sure about screenwriting, though.

Sorry to generalize.


----------



## story2tell (Mar 3, 2010)

> Originally posted by Generallyspeaking22:
> M DAWG:
> 
> I think I am mistaken about the GRE:
> ...


  Yes, no GRE this year but they are reinstating it for 2011.  Not sure why they dropped it this year but apparently the professors were not happy with the decision so next year it will be required, again.


----------



## WillieGreen (Mar 3, 2010)

> Anyhow, did you guys write really creative Autobiographical Sketches? Or just a regular ol' essay...




The story of WillieGreen is so blindingly awesome, I didn't need to do anything out-of-the-box.

***translation***

I used the same banal statement of purpose I used for the other schools.  Matter of fact, I'm not even sure I changed the school name......


----------



## Sapphiar (Mar 3, 2010)

> Originally posted by Generallyspeaking22:
> M DAWG:
> 
> Anyhow, did you guys write really creative Autobiographical Sketches? Or just a regular ol' essay...



I tried to emulate a CNF piece by (attempting) to be very honest, maintaining a theme in the narrative from start to finish, and then tying it up to the present. Some tricky sh*t, though, when you've only got two pages. And it was completely different than my statement of purpose.


----------



## Sapphiar (Mar 3, 2010)

Also, although they didn't ask for GRE marks, I still included them (just in case--you never know.)


----------



## robot_m (Mar 3, 2010)

I included mine as well.


----------



## psufilmgirl (Mar 4, 2010)

glad i didn't throw away my GRE books!!  lol


----------



## MJS11 (Mar 4, 2010)

Two nights ago I dreamt that I got a giant letter from USC in the mail, with a whole bunch of folders and stuff. Yet somehow, from all the info that was in there, I still couldn't tell whether they had accepted me. Uncool, subconscious. Uncool.


----------



## toaster (Mar 4, 2010)

do we know if they gre requirement extends to peter stark applicants for next year too?


----------



## BWyatt (Mar 4, 2010)

Did anyone who was interviewed for Spring 2010 receive an additional interview for Fall 2010??


----------



## BKFishmaster (Mar 4, 2010)

I have a couple of process questions that may or may not have been answered already. I've been following this thread for several months now, but it feels like the situation is in constant flux.

So clearly the Stark admissions process has gotten backed up and people are still getting notified about that. Does that backup mean that I, as a screenwriting applicant, should expect to wait an extra couple of weeks, too, since those decisions always came after Stark in years past? Or are those admissions decisions made independently and therefore the timing of Stark won't impact the timing of screenwriting?

Also, the thread from last year makes it sound like snail mail is the notification method for the screenwriting program whether you're accepted or rejected. Does anyone know if that's still the case? Or could my phone possibly ring one of these days with news?

Hope everyone is doing well. Sorry to everyone who has already received bad news, and sorry to everyone who is still languishing in USC Purgatory.


----------



## psufilmgirl (Mar 4, 2010)

BWyatt,

I don't think anyone from Spring did.  Maybe they already like us!!!  hahahaha.

BK-notifcation is all snail mail.  Stark calls people cause they only take 25.  Those calls can probably be made within one afternoon.  

As far as the backup, no one knows!!!


----------



## youthquake (Mar 4, 2010)

eccentricmetric- Sorry missed your request for info because I am trying to be a good girl and not read these too much anymore! I am a production applicant. I'm not sure if it is a good or bad thing being the first interviewed off this board. I do know I have been waiting a LONG time now. 

williegreen- as per your comment about not changing school names on your statement, as i said earlier  in the thread, i didn't change the name and my interviewer called me out on it. it burned.

good luck to everyone! i cannot say that enough!


----------



## Lvn (Mar 6, 2010)

Hey guys,

So I just got an e-mail saying that I got admitted - YAY! - into screenwriting. Just letting you folks now  

I also got rejected by NYU, by the way. 

But anyway, this is good good good good. Thank you to you too, by the way, you helped me a great deal. This forum as a whole.


----------



## Lvn (Mar 6, 2010)

Oh and btw, the e-mail was titled: " USC documentation required for Student Visa ", so I might have gotten it earlier than some of you folks because I'm a foreign student.


----------



## Generallyspeaking22 (Mar 6, 2010)

> Originally posted by Lvn:
> Hey guys,
> 
> So I just got an e-mail saying that I got admitted - YAY! - into screenwriting. Just letting you folks now
> ...



Congrats on your acceptance! I have a question about NYU. Was it for the dramatic writing department or something else?

Thanks!

Good luck!


----------



## useyourheadset (Mar 6, 2010)

> Originally posted by Lvn:
> Hey guys,
> 
> So I just got an e-mail saying that I got admitted - YAY! - into screenwriting. Just letting you folks now



Congrats!!
Did you get the email today (Saturday)? Was anything changed on your USC status page?

Congrats again!


----------



## youthquake (Mar 6, 2010)

That's so great, Lvn!!! What awesome news on a Saturday!

As like last year, everything may seem to roll out now, the second week of March. 
Giant group hug to everyone!


----------



## Neville26 (Mar 6, 2010)

Yeah I'm curious about the status change on your online application.  Last year, that changed before people were accepted.  Just wanting to see if it's the same this year.


----------



## MJS11 (Mar 6, 2010)

Congrats Lvn, that's awesome!!
To add another question to the list, may I ask where you're from? Just curious, as a fellow international applicant. : )


----------



## Sapphiar (Mar 6, 2010)

Yay Lvn! SO awesome. Although I just got 100 times more nervous about getting accepted, haha.


----------



## dfp7882 (Mar 6, 2010)

Congratulations, Lvn!  I can't believe I'm saying this, but I can't wait for the weekend to be over...


----------



## BKFishmaster (Mar 6, 2010)

I echo the congratulations, and also the increased nervousness. I also applied for screenwriting, so it's a little exhilarating to know that we have our first confirmed acceptance in the program.

Looks like we might finally be in the home stretch. Good luck everyone!


----------



## youthquake (Mar 6, 2010)

oh dear, we broke the board.


----------



## 623productions (Mar 6, 2010)

The board is gone for me too...


----------



## NSS (Mar 6, 2010)

Congrats Lvn!

No mail here today, looking forward to Monday already...


----------



## beezy16 (Mar 6, 2010)

Great news Lvn! Hopefully I get that good news this week too!


----------



## Lvn (Mar 6, 2010)

Hey guys,

Thanks a lot for the good wishes. I hope we ll meet up in USC fellas 

To answer your questions: No, I had applied to NYU directing. Would have applied to dramatic writing, but I thought - because of its name - that it was just a creative writing program unrelated to film. Dummy me. 

And Im from Turkey.

Ill check up on my online application status later, in a friends house now and they are getting restless for the computer 

Take care.


----------



## MJS11 (Mar 7, 2010)

Lvn, did you apply to multiple programs? I previously got the impression that you were a production applicant.


----------



## Lvn (Mar 7, 2010)

Yes MJS, that's the case. I did apply for production, got wait listed for Spring, got a ( production ) interview for Fall and then ended up in the writing program.


----------



## Bartleby Fink (Mar 7, 2010)

Yeah! Where did the Stark board go?


----------



## Juli (Mar 7, 2010)

> Originally posted by Bartleby Fink:
> Yeah! Where did the Stark board go?



Where???


----------



## Jayimess (Mar 7, 2010)

Hey, aspiring Starkies!

eccentricmetric reported the board missing to me in a PM, and I've reported it to the site owner...I have no idea where it went, but we're working on it.  No more reports necessary!!  

Hang in there, everyone!


----------



## 623productions (Mar 7, 2010)

Hi all, I sent in a help query re: the lost Stark board, and they sent me this reply: 

Author	 Topic: Stark board?
Studentfilms.com 
Posted March 07, 2010 09:45 PM

A user recently asked to have all his posts and accounts deleted. If that was their post then that's why it might be gone


I'm guessing whoever the Stark Board Creator is, probably requested his posts be deleted.


----------



## WillieGreen (Mar 7, 2010)

First rule of the Peter Stark Program:  You do not talk about the Peter Stark program...


----------



## ZackDunborn (Mar 8, 2010)

The person who started the Stark board?  Well I'm not naming any names... but...

cough cough Matthewsian cough


----------



## MJS11 (Mar 8, 2010)

Hmmm.... eeeeeenterestiiiing.


----------



## Bartleby Fink (Mar 8, 2010)

Hmmmm.

I knew something didn't seem right about that.


----------



## Silverlenz (Mar 8, 2010)

Well I don't mean to sound paranoid but I've always thought that films school monitored this website. I mean think about it, how did you come across this website? I ran across it while doing a Google search for graduate film programs. Do you guys think he/she was an employee of USC (part-time /full-time Professor, admissions committee member, staff, graduate assistant etc”¦)? Again I apologize in advance if I put anyone on edge by this comment. 


SilverLenz


----------



## ZackDunborn (Mar 8, 2010)

> Well I don't mean to sound paranoid but I've always thought that films school monitored this website.



Duh.  You don't think my real name is Zack do you? (paranoid pseudonym, obviously).


----------



## dfp7882 (Mar 8, 2010)

Wow, a studentfilms.com mystery...an interesting turn of events!
I'm not being cautious at all; my name here is pretty much my email address. I should probably change that.


----------



## wyy123 (Mar 8, 2010)

If I'm not wrong, Matthewsian did create the topic but he was also the first person who got a rejection letter.


----------



## Juli (Mar 8, 2010)

> Originally posted by wyy123:
> If I'm not wrong, Matthewsian did create the topic but he was also the first person who got a rejection letter.



He was the first one to REPORT that he had received a rejection letter... (dramatic silence) And this is where Studentfilms.com meets Shutter Island  

If cautious = hiding one's identity, I'm not being cautious either. But I think that cautious = not saying anything that you want to keep a secret.


----------



## 623productions (Mar 8, 2010)

Got reply from Stark (dated today):

 The committee is trying to notify everyone soon, but hasn't quite completed their review process.  Those accepted will be called as well as mailed a letter.  Waitist and those not accepted will get a letter in the mail.


- I guess this means more waiting!


----------



## youthquake (Mar 8, 2010)

Hey! I got that financial aid postcard today.
But Chicago is notorious for its bad postal services.
At least I'm part of the crew now. What, What!

(i am a production applicant, FYI, ya'lls)


----------



## jason.georgio (Mar 8, 2010)

How are we supposed to fill out the supplemental form without a USC ID?


----------



## youthquake (Mar 8, 2010)

They emailed me one (an ID #) the day I submitted my online app.

So search your inbox and see if it pops up!


----------



## Juli (Mar 8, 2010)

Just got a call from Henry at Peter Stark office... I've been offered a spot!!!


----------



## psufilmgirl (Mar 8, 2010)

Yay Youthquake!!

Congrats Juli!!  Did you get a financial aid postcard?


----------



## Bartleby Fink (Mar 8, 2010)

Yeah! 

Way to go Juli!


----------



## apex (Mar 8, 2010)

Not to burst anyone's bubble, but I think I remember someone in earlier post getting rejected and they DID receive a postcard.  So I don't know how much the postcards mean...  I mean, I received one, so I hope they do.


----------



## robot_m (Mar 8, 2010)

Way to go Juli! Is it your first choice?


----------



## Mrpels (Mar 8, 2010)

Congrats Juli! At least one of us made it!


----------



## WillieGreen (Mar 8, 2010)

So Juli, I have this script...


----------



## Bartleby Fink (Mar 8, 2010)

Anyone else heard a thing? 

(I'm assuming that they make all the calls consecutively, after they've selected all the people they will offer spots to and that it probably takes around 1-2 hours and that, yes, for the fourth straight year, I'll be back on these boards in 9 months.)


----------



## magneeta (Mar 8, 2010)

Hi Everyone,

Just an update - I mentioned a couple of weeks ago that I received a call from one of the heads of directing (I'm a production applicant); and I didn't have an interview question aside from "Why do you want to come to USC?" - after that she told me I was basically in and to contact her once I got on campus - must've been no longer than 10 minutes - lol.  I am still waiting for the official letter, but I was able to log into the following site as of this evening (I'm based in New York).

https://camel.usc.edu/AdmGradC...ication/Default.aspx

It forwarded me to a page where I could indicate whether I "intended" or "did not intend" to accept the offer of admission.  Pretty psyched and thinking this is pretty much an admit but still holding out for the third and final stamp on this process --> the letter!  So I got the verbal, the log in and waiting for the last piece.  Good luck to you all and please try this site and let me know if it works for some of you - hope you all get the good word!

Best
Mags


----------



## Neil (Mar 8, 2010)

Finally Peter Stark Stirs

Have all you guys received your USC Ten digit ID?

Do they send it to only admitted applicants or to all those who apply?

If I haven't received mine is it possible that they have not yet reviewed my application or something?

Congrats to Juli who got in!


----------



## Bartleby Fink (Mar 8, 2010)

> I got the call at 4pm from Henry.



Congratulations, sir. 

4 PM West Coast time?


----------



## youthquake (Mar 8, 2010)

I can't log into that site and now I feel terrible.
The internet can be an evil thing to a human's mind.

I wish I could quit you, studentfilms.com.

Okay singing to myself "always look on the bright side of life!"

(i'm a production app)

And congrats to all the Starkies and login-ers.


----------



## Ben (Mar 8, 2010)

DO NOT GIVE UP YOUTHQUAKE. 

If you do, in the words of Michael Corleone, "you'll disappoint me."


----------



## NSS (Mar 8, 2010)

Yeah I think I'll wait for the official letter, congrats to all that got in though!


----------



## magneeta (Mar 8, 2010)

Youthquake, don't get down yet! I know they said they would still be making decisions within the 2-3 week period after my phone call, so don't go by this only -- the only thing that is definitive is that letter - I just thought I'd share the update - gl!!


----------



## youthquake (Mar 8, 2010)

I won't, Ben! I don't want to disappoint you, you're like a film graduate acceptance superstar, I look up to you!

I'm being a big baby. Sorry, waiting for these answers is like a disease. I'm rotting away slowly.

Oh my god, I'm being melodramatic.


----------



## youthquake (Mar 8, 2010)

Thanks Magneeta!
Everyone has got each other's backs. It's adorable.
 cool smiley time.


----------



## Juli (Mar 8, 2010)

Thanks everyone!! Just two of us so far? It's impossible. I'm sure we have many more starkies in the forum. Don't give up!
The call does come when you least expect it - I had just given a good bite to an apple when my cell rang and, for some reason, I didn't think it would be necessary to swallow before picking up. So I almost choked on "This is Henry from the Peter Stark office." 
I did not receive the financial aid postcard but I didn't apply for financial aid, so can't be of help in deciphering their meaning.
And I can't log into that webpage with my USC ID ten digit number.


----------



## Neil (Mar 8, 2010)

Could somebody please answer my question?

I never got the USC ID number? Do all applicants get it? Is it only for US citizens?


Thanks & Regards

Neil


----------



## NSS (Mar 8, 2010)

I'm not sure if it's just for US citizens, but you should have received it via e-mail after submitting your application.


----------



## Juli (Mar 8, 2010)

I got my USC ID via email a couple days after applying and I am not a US citizen.


----------



## mikey2slim (Mar 8, 2010)

sooo in conclusion...

1. no one knows if those darn post cards mean anything.
2. no one knows if this "login website" means anything.
3. no one knows if phone calls or no phone calls mean anything.

haha USC is kicking our butts my fellow anxious applicants. tiiired of waiting!!!


----------



## Criterion (Mar 8, 2010)

Woohoo! Congratulations Juli and Magneeta! I'm so excited for you guys!!!

Magneeta, where did you get the link for the Intent of acceptance webpage? Was it e-mailed to you?

Again, this forum is really a thrill ride and I'm so happy that Juli and Magneeta have something to celebrate!

Everyone else, hang in there!


----------



## psufilmgirl (Mar 8, 2010)

Mikey-essentially that's the case.  with the login in, if you are waitlisted, I doubt you would be able to get in, as you cannot tell when you intend to enroll.  

who knows at this point.  it will all be over soon though


----------



## sdht (Mar 8, 2010)

Been checking in here for months and I'm bursting to get the news. 
Have any more screenwriters heard anything?


----------



## mikey2slim (Mar 8, 2010)

i applied for screenwriting sdht. All i've received from USC is the lousy postcard. haha


----------



## 623productions (Mar 8, 2010)

The call came after I had read your post and hyperventilated. I decided to go home and finish work there, and halfway through, on dratted congested freeway, Henry's caller ID showed up. I think I nearly crashed.  



> Originally posted by Juli:
> Thanks everyone!! Just two of us so far? It's impossible. I'm sure we have many more starkies in the forum. Don't give up!
> The call does come when you least expect it - I had just given a good bite to an apple when my cell rang and, for some reason, I didn't think it would be necessary to swallow before picking up. So I almost choked on "This is Henry from the Peter Stark office."
> I did not receive the financial aid postcard but I didn't apply for financial aid, so can't be of help in deciphering their meaning.
> And I can't log into that webpage with my USC ID ten digit number.


----------



## Swerdlow (Mar 8, 2010)

I also got the call from Henry today at about 7pm EST. Looks like I am going to be a Starkie!


----------



## sdht (Mar 8, 2010)

Wow! Congrats to all!

Mikey - do you know how screenwriters will be notified


----------



## 623productions (Mar 8, 2010)

Congrats!  



> Originally posted by Swerdlow:
> I also got the call from Henry today at about 7pm EST. Looks like I am going to be a Starkie!


----------



## karina (Mar 8, 2010)

WOW GUYS!! Congratulations!!! So happy for everybody in this board who in! Now, I should ask you guys to give me some advice for next year!


----------



## mikey2slim (Mar 8, 2010)

sdht: i would say it seems that the screenwriting applicants will be notified by acceptance letters via mail. I'm not sure if USC sends an email notifying sw applicants of acceptance, so yeah bet on the letter. that is unless you happen to be one of the rare few who gets a call from a faculty member who reviewed your application.


----------



## beezy16 (Mar 8, 2010)

congrats! such great news!


----------



## Mrpels (Mar 8, 2010)

Well, it looks like I won't be a Starkie... But since I still haven't received a rejection letter, I still keep the faith! Congratulations to all of you who received the call. I'm drinking a beer in your honor!


----------



## NefariousYank (Mar 8, 2010)

I got the call at 6:28 PM EST and could not believe it. I'm am still sitting in shock. Would have updated earlier but I had to run to a class. 

I was sitting at dinner and bolted out when I saw the (213) number. It was surreal. 
By the way, I never got the financial aid post card (I submitted my financial aid maybe a week ago though).


----------



## 623productions (Mar 8, 2010)

Yay, congrats!



> Originally posted by NefariousYank:
> I got the call at 6:28 PM EST and could not believe it. I'm am still sitting in shock. Would have updated earlier but I had to run to a class.
> 
> I was sitting at dinner and bolted out when I saw the (213) number. It was surreal.
> By the way, I never got the financial aid post card (I submitted my financial aid maybe a week ago though).


----------



## BWyatt (Mar 8, 2010)

Have any production applicants received official notification?


----------



## robot_m (Mar 8, 2010)

I think production is still going to do official letters as their means for notification (as opposed to phone calls) like they have in previous years.

So still a week OR MORE of waiting, I'm guessing.


----------



## magneeta (Mar 8, 2010)

> Originally posted by Criterion:
> Woohoo! Congratulations Juli and Magneeta! I'm so excited for you guys!!!
> 
> Magneeta, where did you get the link for the Intent of acceptance webpage? Was it e-mailed to you?
> ...



hey criterion-thanks a lot! ...though I'm still waiting for the official letter to get here!
I actually got the link from another poster
a few weeks back and have been checking since.
Today was the first day it worked so hoping the letter is on its way gl 2 u!!


----------



## jamesc (Mar 8, 2010)

Juli, 623productions, NefariousYank, Swerdlow: a huge CONGRATS to all of you!!  I hope you're all having a great night celebrating


----------



## Iti (Mar 8, 2010)

Congrats to all the confirmed Starkies! And, luck to the rest of us. 

I, despite all the waiting, had a fab weekend!  Hope everyone else did too.  

~me


----------



## MJS11 (Mar 8, 2010)

Congrats Starkies!!!! Soooo happy for you! Good luck to everyone else, they wait will hopefully be over soon....


----------



## jamesc (Mar 8, 2010)

> Originally posted by magneeta:
> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Just an update - I mentioned a couple of weeks ago that I received a call from one of the heads of directing (I'm a production applicant); and I didn't have an interview question aside from "Why do you want to come to USC?" - after that she told me I was basically in and to contact her once I got on campus - must've been no longer than 10 minutes - lol.  I am still waiting for the official letter, but I was able to log into the following site as of this evening (I'm based in New York).
> ...



Congrats magneeta!! I think in years past, that was definitely an indication that you're in.  The link you gave seemed have an mis-matched SSL cert, but to fix it, just use this link instead:

https://camel2.usc.edu/AdmGrad...ication/Default.aspx 

I tried my USC-ID, but it says it's not unauthorized.  I'm thinking that means that I'm not accepted for Fall, but hoping for the waitlist now .


----------



## BKFishmaster (Mar 9, 2010)

Just want to wish a very well-deserved "congratulations" to all the new Starkies!

I have to say that I love how the USC thread totally exploded within the span of a few hours once the news started to break. There's a lot of excitement floating around here.

By the way, that link is sitting there taunting me. I resolved to not click it and just wait for the official letter for screenwriting, because on that fluke off-chance that the link works but I'm not really accepted, I think I would just be crushed. It's a good thing that the wait is almost over!


----------



## MJS11 (Mar 9, 2010)

So... so far there's only one Writing applicant that heard anything, good or bad? I feel like more of us should have heard by now. Pleeeease USC..!


----------



## sdht (Mar 9, 2010)

Guess I have the slowest mail ever because I just now got the postcard. 
Nothing else in the mail...


----------



## Lvn (Mar 9, 2010)

Heartfelt congrats to the newly knighted Starkies


----------



## omelette (Mar 9, 2010)

I got an e-mail this morning saying that they are pleased to inform me that I am academically eligible to enroll. But that I am missing a financial document for my international student visa. I am pretty sure I sent that document. I called admissions and they said that my application is completed. So I have no idea what is going on... 
I sent a reply to that e-mail but they haven't answered yet. 
Does that mean that I am academically accepted and they are just waiting for a proof that I can pay for my education?
I hope I am accepted because I already told my mom I was and she told everyone else lol


----------



## Lvn (Mar 9, 2010)

That's the mail I got omelette. I called and they told me not to worry, long as I produce the documents it's OK. 

And yeah, my mom is crazy-calling too.


----------



## rockleo (Mar 9, 2010)

I could log in the camel link as well and i have not yet recieved any letter yet.. Im in animation btw.


----------



## NSS (Mar 9, 2010)

> By the way, that link is sitting there taunting me. I resolved to not click it and just wait for the official letter for screenwriting, because on that fluke off-chance that the link works but I'm not really accepted, I think I would just be crushed. It's a good thing that the wait is almost over!



Same here, just gonna wait for the official notice at this point!


----------



## omelette (Mar 9, 2010)

> Originally posted by Lvn:
> That's the mail I got omelette. I called and they told me not to worry, long as I produce the documents it's OK.
> 
> And yeah, my mom is crazy-calling too.



Lvn!
Who did you talk to? Cause the people I talked to didn't have a clue. 
Well, you have to be right because why would they send us this if they didn't want us, right?
But at the same time it's so unofficial!
Your an international student from where? Maybe I'll meet you next year.


----------



## Jayimess (Mar 9, 2010)

Hey, y'all, I can't quite keep up with all of this, but I don't think USC monitors this website.  If I remember correctly, the Starkies my acceptance year all deleted their posts, too...

I got my USC ID when I created my application, oh so long ago, had to use it on my app materials as well, and now, two months before graduation, it's still the number USC uses for me!  Who'da thunk it.

I congratulate those of you who have heard good news, and implore the rest of you all to keep creating regardless of these decisions...you do not have to go to film school to have a career in this industry.

The rest of y'all, hang in there!  

Int'l people, I think you just need your visas set up, but you're in based on what you presented to the forum.

I wish you all the best of luck, guys.  I've been doing a lot of reflection on my years here and I'm holding no regrets at all...and I wish the same for you.


----------



## pnextp (Mar 9, 2010)

Stark admits aren't all called in one day. If you have not heard back yet, it doesn't mean you were rejected guys.


----------



## Lvn (Mar 9, 2010)

Omelette I called the International Student Office and they forwarded me to the Admissions office. There I talked to a young lady who said that:

" They want to admit you and all you need to give them is those documents. "

Which means simply: " Yeah, you're accepted, good lad. " 

They will send the official stuff once we can guarantee we can pay'em. 

I'm from Turkey, where are you from? Of course, let's keep in touch and hang out once we arrive there.


----------



## Ananas (Mar 9, 2010)

No official word yet, but the login worked with my usc id. Does that mean I'm in?

-applied for animation


----------



## WillieGreen (Mar 9, 2010)

My friend got a letter of acceptance for USC Screenwriting, so things should start heating up...


----------



## NSS (Mar 9, 2010)

I'm hoping for something by the end of the week.


----------



## Sapphiar (Mar 9, 2010)

Yeah, me, too! I'm in Victoria (Canada), so I'm assuming snail mail will take three or four times as long. Friday/Monday!


----------



## Sapphiar (Mar 9, 2010)

Also, does anyone know how many they accept again? Is it twelve or closer to thirty? I have completely forgotten.


----------



## NSS (Mar 9, 2010)

I think it's 60 for Production, isn't it?


----------



## Ben (Mar 9, 2010)

Just got the official email:

Dear (Ben),

Congratulations! I am happy to inform you that you have been admitted to the USC School of Cinematic Arts for Fall 2010. I know that it has been at least three months since you submitted your application and thought you would be happy to hear about your admission. You will be receiving an official letter and admissions packet in the next few days. This past year was the most competitive in SCA's history and so you should be proud of your admission to the School.

------

So look out for these in the next few days (or minutes!)


----------



## minomino55 (Mar 9, 2010)

Just got the e-mail as well.  I'm sitting in a coffee shop quivering with shock.  Good luck to all!

Also I'm screenwriting, just to clarify.


----------



## NSS (Mar 9, 2010)

You're a Production applicant right?

I thought they only did snail-mail, either way congratulations!


----------



## Yoyo8 (Mar 9, 2010)

Just got the Email also! Accepted to the production production MFA program


----------



## Ben (Mar 9, 2010)

I am production yes--cinematography emphasis


----------



## NSS (Mar 9, 2010)

Wow, well congrats to you all!

My fingers are still crossed, those links don't work now either...


----------



## magneeta (Mar 9, 2010)

Hey SCA heads! I just got the acceptance email as well
from the Dir of Admissions I'm a Production student--
thrilled to be making that transition now
from "applicant" to "student" - woohoo! Mille congrats 
to everyone!


----------



## NSS (Mar 9, 2010)

Congrats Magneeta!

Just curious what timestamps did each of your e-mails have? Wondering if I should hope for anything at this point...


----------



## Neville26 (Mar 9, 2010)

Crossing my fingers!  (Screenwriting peep here)


----------



## useyourheadset (Mar 9, 2010)

congrats to everyone!


----------



## Criterion (Mar 9, 2010)

Wow, everyone. I'm in as well. Production applicant Fall 2010.

Congratulations to everyone who received the e-mail!


----------



## Akriti (Mar 9, 2010)

Do they send out all the acceptances together?
Every minute I feel more and more resigned to the idea that I am not getting accepted.


----------



## Ananas (Mar 9, 2010)

I tried loading the page: https://camel2.usc.edu/AdmGrad...ication/Default.aspx

Nothings coming up.


----------



## mikey2slim (Mar 9, 2010)

haha oh man all u who recieved the emails CONGRATS!...but i'm getting really nervous considering I didn't get one! haha


----------



## Akriti (Mar 9, 2010)

oh yeah - CONGRATULATIONS to all those who got in!!
I'm so nervous I'm forgetting basic manners.


----------



## psufilmgirl (Mar 9, 2010)

Congrats everyone.  So now they're doing email and snail mail?  I'm SO CONFUSED!!!!!

hahaha.  

I know they don't do this all at the same time, last time the acceptances kinda rolled out over a few days.


----------



## youthquake (Mar 9, 2010)

I haven't got an e-mail.
I'm a production applicant and had an interview 3 weeks ago.

Do you think they sent them all out at once?

Trying not to be bummed out. USC was my top choice.


----------



## psufilmgirl (Mar 9, 2010)

This is my theory, if there are 60 acceptances, and they do an average of 10 a day, then it would take 6 days.  

And it looks like those emails are coming from the Graduate school, NOT SCA.

Is that correct Mags?


----------



## maltesefalcon (Mar 9, 2010)

congrats to those accepted. 
did any of you screenwriting MFAs have interviews?


----------



## mikey2slim (Mar 9, 2010)

i applied for SW MFA maltese. no interview, no email...yet. haha it really is some killer suspense! Lovin every minute with this crew!


----------



## magneeta (Mar 9, 2010)

> Originally posted by NSS:
> Congrats Magneeta!
> 
> Just curious what timestamps did each of your e-mails have? Wondering if I should hope for anything at this point...



Hey thanks NSS! I received my email at 6:53 pm EST.  And of course you should still have hope!  They are still rolling out acceptances so hopefully everyone will get the final word soon - good luck!!


----------



## magneeta (Mar 9, 2010)

> Originally posted by psufilmgirl:
> This is my theory, if there are 60 acceptances, and they do an average of 10 a day, then it would take 6 days.
> 
> And it looks like those emails are coming from the Graduate school, NOT SCA.
> ...



Hey PSU, they're actually coming from the Sr. Directr of Admissions at SCA - mine came from Sam and I was admitted into the Graduate Film/TV Production program.  Looks like they're definitely rolling them out over several days so good luck to everyone and congrats to those already accepted!


----------



## beezy16 (Mar 9, 2010)

congrats magneeta! btw, did you interview? i applied for MFA Production too and haven't heard anything other than that financial aid card in the mail.


----------



## magneeta (Mar 9, 2010)

> Originally posted by beezy16:
> congrats magneeta! btw, did you interview? i applied for MFA Production too and haven't heard anything other than that financial aid card in the mail.



Thanks Beezy!  Yes, I had an interview but it was VERY brief, the only thing she asked me was,"Why do you want to go to USC instead of trying to make it on your own?".  After I answered her (basically explaining how I wanted to be a part of the community at USC and work with the level of talent there, etc.), she answered,"Well I think you're gonna be able to do that."  And that was it!  I was ready for more, but she just told me to call her in the meantime and to contact her once I got on campus - really funny and I was on a strange cloud that night bec. she had told me I was in, but I still had to wait for official word, etc. you know the drill - just glad to have finally received the news after guarding my email and phone these past few months - did you interview?  GOOD LUCK!!


----------



## rockleo (Mar 9, 2010)

> Originally posted by 623productions:
> I just got the letter for Stark.
> If it interests anyone - They took in 25 people, 15 women and 10 men. 8 of which are international students, from Canada, China, England, Greece, Hong Kong (me!), Iceland, and Spain.
> 
> ...


 </div></BLOCKQUOTE>


I think the camel link is true coz the engineering school offically uses that site for admitted applicants.


----------



## robot_m (Mar 9, 2010)

has anyone been accepted who didn't interview?


----------



## psufilmgirl (Mar 9, 2010)

Robot-i don't think so.  I'm hoping for the wait list at this point.  I mean, we didn't get those postcards last time.  maybe that means something?  

I want us Springers to get there!!!


----------



## robot_m (Mar 9, 2010)

me too, actually.

Though Columbia has shifted into my first choice school, I at least wanted to be able to entertain the idea of living in a warm climate.


----------



## Nicky (Mar 9, 2010)

By letter, do you mean in the actual mail? 

All this time I've been waiting for an email. I'm on Spring Break, so I won't be able to check my mail box for a week =(



> Originally posted by WillieGreen:
> My friend got a letter of acceptance for USC Screenwriting, so things should start heating up...


----------



## BWyatt (Mar 9, 2010)

I would find it hard to believe that those of us who were waitlisted for Spring 2010 aren't at least waitlisted for Fall 2010.


----------



## WillieGreen (Mar 9, 2010)

> Originally posted by Nicky:
> By letter, do you mean in the actual mail?
> 
> All this time I've been waiting for an email. I'm on Spring Break, so I won't be able to check my mail box for a week =(
> ...


 </div></BLOCKQUOTE>


Snail mail.


----------



## Nicky (Mar 9, 2010)

Thanks, Willie. Crossing my fingers that this will be good news to end my Spring Break. 



> Originally posted by WillieGreen:
> <BLOCKQUOTE class="ip-ubbcode-quote"><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-title">quote:</div><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-content">Originally posted by Nicky:
> By letter, do you mean in the actual mail?
> 
> ...


 </div></BLOCKQUOTE>


Snail mail. </div></BLOCKQUOTE>


----------



## 623productions (Mar 9, 2010)

I agree, I'm just saying it might be bogus for Stark as the Program doesn't seem to use that system at all. 




> Originally posted by rockleo:
> 
> I think the camel link is true coz the engineering school offically uses that site for admitted applicants.


----------



## MJS11 (Mar 9, 2010)

Wow, so much happened here overnight! Congrats to all of you who got accepted! 

So, is it me or does it seem like the Screenwriting department is not as actively rolling out the news yet? Anyone know if we can also expect one of those emails? Or should I be sitting by my snail-mailbox instead? 

If it's only letters, I'll probably be the last to hear :-\ Fed-Ex please! I'll pay! 

Good luck to everyone who's still waiting.


----------



## Neville26 (Mar 9, 2010)

For those Screenwriting applicants that received snail mail acceptance letters, did your status change online from "Your application has been forwarded to committee for a decision" to "A decision has been made and you will receive mail soon, etc."?  That's what happened last year to all the acceptances, so just wanting to see if it happened again.  Sometimes online app status isn't always the most accurate thing to check.  Just curious.


----------



## ClaraVanJovus (Mar 9, 2010)

Trying to cover all the bases and be of some help to those waiting:

Applied for Screenwriting.

Was notified by email (Samuel Kim) today that I was admitted. Said I should be getting a packet in the mail with more information about Admitted Students Day etc. This is the first that I heard from USC. Period.

My application status online still reads "We are reviewing your application. The status of your application is updated daily and/or as changes occur to your file..."

Did not get interviewed. 

HOPE THAT HELPS! Congrats to everyone who got in and many many MANY thanks to all y'all for posting/giving me something to look forward to on a daily (...hourly) basis.


----------



## MJS11 (Mar 9, 2010)

Thanks, Clara! Congratulations to you!! 

I'm just about ready to give up now.


----------



## oeshhh (Mar 9, 2010)

Congratulations to all who have gotten in!! I have been lurking on this forum forever now but felt too superstitious to post anything... and I still haven't heard word either way for screenwriting, gah! It's been a roller coaster of emotions... the financial aid postcards! Application status! The notorious link! Not knowing whether to look to email or snail mail! Not to mention I'm traveling and my parents are house-sitting, and only able to check our home mailbox once a week. Anyway! So this forum has been the only thing I can depend on, and it has been a highly entertaining experience, and made me look forward even more to being part of a creative community... however it happens!
Thanks to all!


----------



## Lvn (Mar 9, 2010)

> Originally posted by magneeta: Thanks Beezy!  Yes, I had an interview but it was VERY brief, the only thing she asked me was,"Why do you want to go to USC instead of trying to make it on your own?".  After I answered her (basically explaining how I wanted to be a part of the community at USC and work with the level of talent there, etc.), she answered,"Well I think you're gonna be able to do that."



The best damn interview ever? 

Congratulations to all of you folks. See you soon


----------



## Lvn (Mar 9, 2010)

I got a question for the Spring wait-listers, did you send in the same application or did you change it up a bit? 

I sent in the same Visual and Written sample, but changed my Personal Statement considerably.


----------



## Jayimess (Mar 9, 2010)

The camel link isn't bogus, I use it daily.  

I would imagine that not being able to login is not a sign of rejection...if your division hasn't updated the system, or whatever their procedure is, you won't be in it until they do.  

Believe it or not, admissions to USC is still a decision made on paper, by human beings, not by computers.  If you don't have official acceptance, I would urge y'all to regard the camel thing as just a matter of speedy data entry, not an informal rejection.  Especially since I happen to know for a fact that they are still making decisions in the Screenwriting department as recently as today (yesterday, really).

Congrats to those of you who got in!


----------



## psufilmgirl (Mar 10, 2010)

Thanks Jayimess, hope things are going well with your final projects before graduation!!

Any idea about the post cards from financial aid?  do current students get them?

We were thinking that it's instead of the packet, as it says on the front they are going green and the forms are all available online.


----------



## sdht (Mar 10, 2010)

Congratulations to all who are in!

WillieGreen - was the letter your friend received a packet or or a letter?


----------



## BWyatt (Mar 10, 2010)

LVN - I did the same with my Spring 2010 app...changed the personal statement but used the same visual/writing samples (for Fall 2010). 

Just to clarify...I was interviewed and waitlisted for Spring 2010.


----------



## robot_m (Mar 10, 2010)

I used the same Personal Statement and writing samples, but submitted a new visual sample.

(I was also waitlisted for Spring 2010 admission)


----------



## psufilmgirl (Mar 10, 2010)

I changed my personal statement and my visual sample.  I was tol to be extremely personal in my personal statement, and I was.  It was scary to write, but also cathartic as I've really done a 180 personally in the past 3 months.  I really think my level of self awareness and emotional level is at an all time high.  I hope they got that from my writing!!

Oh, and btw I never thought I would hate my iPhone and it's convenience of email any time!!!


----------



## underwood no. 5 (Mar 10, 2010)

Hi all! Long time lurker and fall 2010 screenwriter applicant here. Just got the news last night from USC via email: I got in!

I ditto ClaraVanJovus: same went for me.

Jayimess: thanks a ton for the endless support and info you've supplied us in these forums. YOU'RE AWESOME!!

Many thanks to everyone else, too! It's so much easier to suffer when you know you're not alone. May you hear good news soon!


----------



## psufilmgirl (Mar 10, 2010)

Robot-Columbia?  What's going on there?  What drew you to that program and when do you expect to hear!  I want to know!!  Good Luck!!


----------



## WillieGreen (Mar 10, 2010)

> Originally posted by sdht:
> Congratulations to all who are in!
> 
> WillieGreen - was the letter your friend received a packet or or a letter?




I think it it was a packet.  I'll ask.


----------



## BWyatt (Mar 10, 2010)

I just received the financial aid postcard in the mail. Is the general consensus that this is a good thing?

Was anyone admitted to MFA Production without receiving a postcard?


----------



## BKFishmaster (Mar 10, 2010)

I think the consensus was that the financial aid postcard is neither good nor bad, but I could be wrong.

I applied to MFA Screenwriting and just received my postcard yesterday (in Tulsa, OK) if that helps anyone with constructing a timeline.


----------



## 623productions (Mar 10, 2010)

If there are any accepted Starkies lurking around: 
Please join USC-SCA Stark '12 Facebook Group


----------



## underwood no. 5 (Mar 10, 2010)

In re: financial aid postcards:

General thought is that the postcard is automatically generated once you've sent in your FAFSA. USC gets notification and lets you know by mail that they'll need more info from you once you're accepted.

So yes, BWyatt, it is neither good nor bad, but automation makes it so.


----------



## psufilmgirl (Mar 10, 2010)

But I didn't fill out my FAFSA yet!!  It's not due til May so I was waiting to hear back first!!


----------



## wyy123 (Mar 10, 2010)

I think you get it if you at all checked yes you would be applying for financial aid.  When you receive I think may be random.


----------



## mikey2slim (Mar 10, 2010)

Haha someone solve this postcard mystery already!!!


----------



## BWyatt (Mar 10, 2010)

Hmmm...yea I'm not sure what to think of the Financial Aid postcard (or why I'm getting mine so late). Didn't most people receive them a few weeks ago?

Has anyone been accepted who did NOT receive a Financial Aid postcard (or better yet, is there ANYONE on this forum who has not received a financial aid postcard)?


----------



## 623productions (Mar 10, 2010)

Just FYI - none of the internationals would get a card. So the better question is if anyone who indicated they did want fin-aid and got a accepted, but didn't get a postcard. 




> Originally posted by BWyatt:
> Hmmm...yea I'm not sure what to think of the Financial Aid postcard (or why I'm getting mine so late). Didn't most people receive them a few weeks ago?
> 
> Has anyone been accepted who did NOT receive a Financial Aid postcard (or better yet, is there ANYONE on this forum who has not received a financial aid postcard)?


----------



## KaiserSuZ (Mar 10, 2010)

I did not receive the fin aid postcard, as far as i know. my permanent address is in L.A. and i got some mail there about applying earlier in the process, but haven't heard from my parents about a postcard of late. I did get the Supplemental Fin Aid form e-mail sometime after I submitted my FAFSA. Either way, i don't think it matters--i think once they have a decision, they let you know, which should be this week. I hope rejections will go out the same time. If i don't hear good news by the end of the week, since they already started notifying, i'm probably gonna assume it's a no. I'm still hoping to get in, maybe, possibly, but just want this waiting game to be over with! Good luck!


----------



## BWyatt (Mar 10, 2010)

Has anyone heard anything about the order in which they're sending acceptance emails (is there any rhyme or reason...or is it just random)?


----------



## youthquake (Mar 10, 2010)

BWyatt. I have no idea, but I'm getting confused as to who was notified via email, or if they can log in, or if they got a letter. 

I think there is no rhyme or reason. Except to just wait until you hear.

Good luck and congrats all of you accepted folk!


----------



## apex (Mar 10, 2010)

BWyatt and Youthquake--I am in the same boat as you two.  This waiting is really starting to wear me out! I tell myself I will stay off these boards then I find myself crawling back an hour later haha.

I dunno if all the letters/emails have been sent yet or not, but like I said before, this is starting to feel like NYU all over again.  

Congrats to all the acceptees! And best luck to all the rest.


----------



## MJS11 (Mar 10, 2010)

Welcome to Panic Ville. Residents: <10, and declining steadily.


----------



## Generallyspeaking22 (Mar 10, 2010)

> Originally posted by apex:
> BWyatt and Youthquake--I am in the same boat as you two.  This waiting is really starting to wear me out! I tell myself I will stay off these boards then I find myself crawling back an hour later haha.



I cancelled my facebook! This is all I have!


----------



## yonkondy (Mar 10, 2010)

Hey everyone,
So I got the acceptance email last night. It didn't say for what. I called today - it was for Production.
I asked if I might still have one coming for Screenwriting. He said 'probably not'.
Hope that helps.


----------



## PianoRocknRoll (Mar 10, 2010)

To all the people who've been accepted for screenwriting- when did you guys submit your applications?


----------



## BWyatt (Mar 10, 2010)

I hate to be the voice of cynicism, but I bet they sent out all of their acceptance emails yesterday. Unless their are some "bubble students" they are still debating over. I would assume that the next wave of emails will be for "wait-listers". (of course this is all conjecture)


----------



## youthquake (Mar 10, 2010)

BWyatt, shhhhh.


----------



## apex (Mar 10, 2010)

Well, I just called...

I was told that ALL of the letters, both acceptances and rejections, were mailed yesterday.  So we should know our fate very soon.

I also asked if all the acceptancees were emailed and I was told "No."

So, there you have it.  It seems like I can hold on to hope for a few more days, at least we will know for sure soon.

Good luck my fellows in waiting...


----------



## MJS11 (Mar 10, 2010)

I think you're probably right, BWyatt. Also, I wonder if they would send out rejections/waitlisters by email or just snail mail. 

Also not trying to be cynical but I don't see any reason why they would do separate email waves...

ETA: OK, apex. You rock! Door of hope is creaking open a little bit again.


----------



## apex (Mar 10, 2010)

No problem, MJS11.  I needed some sort of information, and fortunately, USC gave it to me.  It is somewhat comforting know that answer is on its way.

It is what it is...


----------



## PianoRocknRoll (Mar 10, 2010)

> on, and fortunately, USC gave it to me. I is somewhat comforting know that answer is on its way.



I wonder why some applicants were notified by e-mail.


----------



## NSS (Mar 10, 2010)

I hope it's not just random coincidence that the forum's Production acceptances were for east-coasters/internationals.


----------



## Nicky (Mar 10, 2010)

I'm still confused. Some people are saying not everyone is getting emails acceptances and others are saying that all the emails probably went out already.

I need to know if I got into the Screenwriting program. I'm beginning to lose hope with this lack of emails/snail mail. I don't know how more of this I can take!


----------



## jamesc (Mar 10, 2010)

Combining apex's info from today and compiling a list of those accepted through email:

*Production/Screenwriting*
ClaraVonJovus (email), Screenwriting, Massachusets
LVN (email), Production/Screenwriting, Turkey
magneeta (email), Production, New York
underwood no 5 (email), Screenwriting, Texas
Ben (email) Production, New York
minomino55 (email), Screenwriting, Philadelphia, PA
Yoyo8 (email) Production, Philipines
yonkondy (email) Production, Scranton, PA

*Stark*
623productions (phone call), Stark, Hong Kong/LA
Juli (phone call), Stark, NY
Swerdlow (phone call), Stark, Boston
Ben (phone call), Stark, NY
NefariousYank (phone call), Starck, NYC

To me, it looks like Midwest/East Coast/International were emailed ahead of the official letters, possibly to beat out NYC/Columbia acceptance letters?  

If the info given to apex was true, there should be a letter for me today regarding decision.  Time to go check the mail....


----------



## Julian Walker (Mar 10, 2010)

> Originally posted by apex:
> Well, I just called...
> 
> I was told that ALL of the letters, both acceptances and rejections, were mailed yesterday.  So we should know our fate very soon.
> ...



Wow. I guess I should set up my tent by my mailbox. Hopefully USC will put an end to my misery by Saturday! Good luck everyone, there's no turning back now lol


----------



## PianoRocknRoll (Mar 10, 2010)

> Originally posted by Nicky:
> I'm still confused. Some people are saying not everyone is getting emails acceptances and others are saying that all the emails probably went out already.
> 
> I need to know if I got into the Screenwriting program. I'm beginning to lose hope with this lack of emails/snail mail. I don't know how more of this I can take!



I know. Why notify only certain screenwriting applicants via e-mail? To me, it feels like a not so good sign, since I haven't heard anything aside from that pesky postcard. :-/


----------



## BWyatt (Mar 10, 2010)

That is the most nonsensical thing I've ever heard...so they only notify certain accepted applicants via email and the rest via snail-mail. What could possibly be the logic for such a decision? 

Jamesc - Keep us posted. I hope you find that acceptance packet in the mailbox.


----------



## youthquake (Mar 10, 2010)

Thanks James!

Jeez, nothing makes sense. Except that the wait is still on. Haha.


----------



## psufilmgirl (Mar 10, 2010)

maybe they're trying to switch to email, but it's a pilot program?  hahaha.

Oh USC, you play games better than anyone I know and that is why I heart you  

We're in the home stretch, good luck everyone!


----------



## jamesc (Mar 10, 2010)

and.. nothing in the mail.  Sigh, this is Spring all over again.  

@BWyatt - it makes no sense to me either, but it gives me a glimmer of hope, so I'll cling to it .


----------



## Julio Rock (Mar 10, 2010)

So far it seems that every screenwriting applicant has heard via email.  Are there any applicants who have gotten letters?... other than the "I have a friend who got a letter" post.


----------



## Nicky (Mar 10, 2010)

i'll cling with you    



> Originally posted by jamesc:
> and.. nothing in the mail.  Sigh, this is Spring all over again.
> 
> @BWyatt - it makes no sense to me either, but it gives me a glimmer of hope, so I'll cling to it .


----------



## NSS (Mar 10, 2010)

I'm in the chat room if anyone wants to speculate with me.


----------



## robot_m (Mar 10, 2010)

Based on everything I've read in here, and from my experiences with Spring Admission, I'm officially hoping for waitlist now.


----------



## rockleo (Mar 10, 2010)

Combining apex's info from today and compiling a list of those accepted through email:

Production/Screenwriting
ClaraVonJovus (email), Screenwriting, Massachusets
LVN (email), Production/Screenwriting, Turkey
magneeta (email), Production, New York
underwood no 5 (email), Screenwriting, Texas
Ben (email) Production, New York
minomino55 (email), Screenwriting, Philadelphia, PA
Yoyo8 (email) Production, Philipines
yonkondy (email) Production, Scranton, PA

Stark
623productions (phone call), Stark, Hong Kong/LA
Juli (phone call), Stark, NY
Swerdlow (phone call), Stark, Boston
Ben (phone call), Stark, NY
NefariousYank (phone call), Starck, NYC

Animation
rockleo (letter), Animation, China/LA


----------



## Ben (Mar 10, 2010)

Don't know if there are two bens in here but i did NOT get a call for Stark, just an email for production


----------



## oeshhh (Mar 10, 2010)

I was officially banned from going on this forum by the people I'm living with after there were some tears shed, and new future plans proposed, and everybody shared their "getting rejected from grad school" stories to comfort me until they realized that I haven't actually heard  _anything_ of a definitive nature yet. I told them I was just getting my rejection emotions over with sooner rather than later. And then I came back on this forum.


----------



## jason.georgio (Mar 10, 2010)

Yey trade school!


----------



## EMDelMar (Mar 10, 2010)

I love wednesdays.
Not only did I get my New Yorker, but two large envelopes from USC, one from SCA, and one from grad admissions.

I applied for Production, Directing emphasis. Had a phone interview on 3/21, was not emailed yesterday/today. Envelopes were postmarked yesterday 3/9. I live in LA so it got here overnight.


----------



## NSS (Mar 10, 2010)

> Originally posted by jamesc:
> and.. nothing in the mail.  Sigh, this is Spring all over again.
> 
> @BWyatt - it makes no sense to me either, but it gives me a glimmer of hope, so I'll cling to it .



After looking at Apex's information and the fact that all of the e-mails went out around 4PM PST yesterday I doubt there will be mail today, assuming they prepared the letters yesterday around the time of the e-mails (well after when mail is picked up), they're probably being sent today and will arrive tomorrow at the earliest for west coast applicants.

*fingers crossed*


----------



## youthquake (Mar 10, 2010)

Congratulations!
You weren't emailed but could log on if I remember correctly?


----------



## robot_m (Mar 10, 2010)

> Originally posted by EMDelMar:
> I love wednesdays.
> Not only did I get my New Yorker, but two large envelopes from USC, one from SCA, and one from grad admissions.
> 
> I applied for Production, Directing emphasis. Had a phone interview on 3/21, was not emailed yesterday/today. Envelopes were postmarked yesterday 3/9. I live in LA so it got here overnight.



You get your New Yorker on Wednesday? Man! I have to wait until Thursday!


----------



## NSS (Mar 10, 2010)

> Originally posted by EMDelMar:
> I love wednesdays.
> Not only did I get my New Yorker, but two large envelopes from USC, one from SCA, and one from grad admissions.
> 
> I applied for Production, Directing emphasis. Had a phone interview on 3/21, was not emailed yesterday/today. Envelopes were postmarked yesterday 3/9. I live in LA so it got here overnight.



Congrats! Looks like I was wrong about tomorrow at the earliest, I'm going to head home from work early and go check my mail lol, although I'm in Northern California so I wouldn't be surprised if I didn't have anything yet.


----------



## jamesc (Mar 10, 2010)

@NSS - I'm in NorCal as well and didn't receive anything in the mail today.  But I'm eager to see if you have


----------



## EMDelMar (Mar 10, 2010)

Yeah, having lived in norcal, I would expect it tomorrow. GO BEARS! (those USC football games are gonna be fun in my cal gear)


----------



## spike87 (Mar 10, 2010)

Well, I'm on vacation now so I had USPS forward my mail back to the East Coast. I thought all the notifications would be by e-mail and snail mail so I wasn't too worried. Little did I know I'd be adding 2-3 days to my wait between the mail going to LA first and then all the way back to NY. Oh well. 

Screenwriting applicant still hopeful : )


----------



## Jen Kay (Mar 10, 2010)

another anxious nor cal'er here! I didn't get an email and am hoping to get a letter soon.  Who was your interviewer EMDelMar? (Just curious, because mine is out of the country right now!)


----------



## mikey2slim (Mar 10, 2010)

i don't know bout u guys but it would be quite refreshing to hear that someone got in without receiving an email ha, otherwise uhhh yea no bueno


----------



## NSS (Mar 10, 2010)

> Originally posted by jamesc:
> @NSS - I'm in NorCal as well and didn't receive anything in the mail today.  But I'm eager to see if you have



Nothing, fingers crossed for tomorrow, although I can't login so that can't be a good sign, every Production applicant accepted thus far has been able to .


----------



## Jen Kay (Mar 10, 2010)

mikey... read at the top of the page at EMDelMar's post.  he mentions he got accepted but no email. i guess we'll hold on until the tangible mail comes!


----------



## mikey2slim (Mar 10, 2010)

yea i guess your right Jen Kay! I'll stop being such a pessimist haha.

So who here is going to be poking their head out the front window all tomorrow and freakin the mail man out? Know i am!


----------



## NSS (Mar 10, 2010)

Join the club, anyone know how the waitlist/Spring admit stuff works?


----------



## youthquake (Mar 10, 2010)

The only thing that worries me, Jen Kay, is that EMDelMar could log onto the USC admitted students page, which I cannot do. Though I understand it is up to the actually paper in hand, I have resolved myself to stay calm and carry on.



Best to everyone, it has been great having other people know what we are going through!


----------



## Jen Kay (Mar 10, 2010)

youthquake... is the USC student ID number given to you when you apply? Or is it your pin number? I'm not sure.


----------



## NSS (Mar 10, 2010)

Yeah check your e-mails around the submission date, the USC ID is sent after application submission.


----------



## PianoRocknRoll (Mar 10, 2010)

Wait, which site are you talking about?


----------



## jefcostello (Mar 10, 2010)

I don't know if I'm saying something thats already been said but it sounds like they e-mailed east coast people thinking the west coasters would get the package sooner.  Hey, but no e-mail for me so i'm hoping something will show up in my mailbox any day.  Good luck all.


----------



## Jen Kay (Mar 10, 2010)

NSS I'm freaking out... I was able to access the camel site I can view the intent to enroll where it asks if you want to accept the offer. So does that mean I'm in AHHHHH!?  This is intense.  When will the letters come?!


----------



## rockleo (Mar 10, 2010)

Im pretty sure if you can log into the camel link, you are in. 
I got the big envolop thing with my admit letter saying that "you should receive the letter by March 12th."
So the letters are coming, keep waiting everyone.


----------



## NSS (Mar 10, 2010)

Yeah you're probably in, based on what I've seen on the forums, congrats!


----------



## alect006 (Mar 10, 2010)

Congrats to everyone that got in! Meanwhile I'm going to join Robot in hoping for a Waitlist Fall/Spring Admit spot.. :s


----------



## youthquake (Mar 10, 2010)

> Originally posted by alect006:
> Congrats to everyone that got in! Meanwhile I'm going to join Robot in hoping for a Waitlist Fall/Spring Admit spot.. :s



Count me in too! 

Congrats everyone. Seems like it'll be a smashing year for you all!


----------



## apex (Mar 10, 2010)

I have a question...

Has there been anyone who has received an acceptance packet in the mail that HASN'T been interviewed, HASN'T received an email acceptance, and HASN'T been able to log into that "camel" site? 

haha, I know that's a lot of stipulations, but for someone who hasn't had any of the three, I could really use a pick-me-up...


----------



## MJS11 (Mar 10, 2010)

apex, I'm waiting for that exact applicant, too. Hope it'll be you & Robot & psu & everyone else who hasn't heard anything! Then me, when snail mail finally makes it across the ocean. : )


----------



## dfp7882 (Mar 10, 2010)

Screenwriter here, and IÂ´m not feeling very optimistic at this point! Someone mentioned that they had contacted with admissions, and that not all acceptances had been emailed, but I know my application and I donÂ´t feel great about it. I think I ventured too far into TMI territory. HereÂ´s hoping I get resolution soon.
Congratulations to everyone who has been accepted, though. Tough odds at USC, so you should be proud of yourselves!


----------



## MJS11 (Mar 10, 2010)

I have the same feeling about my application, dfp... but it might just be paranoia at this point. When I submitted it I felt really good about it, but now I keep telling myself it sucks. 

Ps. If anyone wants to enter a mutual counseling session, I'll be hanging out in the chat room today. : )


----------



## BWyatt (Mar 11, 2010)

Any news today?

Nothing in the mail for me.


----------



## youthquake (Mar 11, 2010)

Chicago has THE WORST postal service ever. Just to top things off. Ha. 

I thought giving my post man a Target gift card for Xmas would do something to improve my mail. But 3 gifts from family members never arrived. Maybe I insulted him with a $10 gift card. 

(Anyways, my mail doesn't come until 5pm, normally)


----------



## Silverlenz (Mar 11, 2010)

Youthquake...any idea how evanston's mail system is...?


----------



## jamesc (Mar 11, 2010)

My mail arrives around 3pm PST, so just trying to keep busy until then.


----------



## youthquake (Mar 11, 2010)

LOL. Well, if you google "Chicago Mail" its top hits are WORST DELIVERY.

When you google "Evanston Mail" that doesn't happen.


----------



## Silverlenz (Mar 11, 2010)

hmmmm .... I must admit you made me laugh, when I saw your comment.


----------



## blimes (Mar 11, 2010)

does anyone know if rejection letters were also sent out at the same time? i.e. can getting nothing yet again be construed as a neutral/positive/maybe-i'm-on-the-waitlist thing?


----------



## useyourheadset (Mar 11, 2010)

has anyones submission status changed aside from "your file is now under review"?


----------



## sdht (Mar 11, 2010)

No news here...


----------



## BWyatt (Mar 11, 2010)

Blimes - one of the previous posters said they spoke to someone in admissions who claims that they mailed both acceptances and rejections on the 9th (Tuesday)...take that for what it's worth.

I'm still of the mind that if you haven't heard anything (e-mail, phone call or snail mail) at this point, you're probably either wait-listed or rejected. I hope I'm wrong.


----------



## NSS (Mar 11, 2010)

No mail today, don't see why I wouldn't have received it by now, LA to Northern California shouldn't be more than a day right?


----------



## apex (Mar 11, 2010)

No mail for me either...


----------



## MJS11 (Mar 11, 2010)

No news here either... I was really hoping one of you had gotten some good news!!


----------



## NSS (Mar 11, 2010)

I was told by a friend that the intent to enroll login shouldn't be used as an indication of acceptance, he went to USC's engineering program for grad and said it's really only used by them, especially if students were able to login as early as a week/week and a half ago while decisions were still being made.

That being said, so far it's been mostly accurate, so I don't know what to believe!


----------



## beezy16 (Mar 11, 2010)

Hey guys! Just a little note, I talked to someone at SC Admissions and they told me that one, they are currently sending out acceptances and rejections, but not all have gone out. Two, the camel website that you enter your USC ID may or may not work because they are still processing applications into the system (accepted or rejected). You can actually chat with them on AIM or Yahoo through the screen name SCAdmissions.

Hope this helps!


----------



## jamesc (Mar 11, 2010)

nothing in the mail...


----------



## Jen Kay (Mar 11, 2010)

I have not heard anything after my interview, but I was able to log into the camel site and see the intent to enroll.  After I responded it did send me an email saying I was accepted.  But I mean it's all so confusing, if I didn't get in this will be a pretty horrible experience!


----------



## youthquake (Mar 11, 2010)

I just got an e-mail from Samuel Kim.
I've been waitlisted and accepted for spring 2011.

I'm a bit sad I haven't been accepted for fall 2010, but so relieved to not have been rejected.

But do people turn USC down? Haha.


----------



## NSS (Mar 11, 2010)

> Originally posted by youthquake:
> I just got an e-mail from Samuel Kim.
> I've been waitlisted and accepted for spring 2011.
> 
> ...



Congrats! When was the e-mail timestamped?


----------



## Ananas (Mar 11, 2010)

Besides the financial aid email, I didn't get an acceptance/rejection email, post card, or anything. I tried logging into the camel2 website and found that my login worked. Not knowing what to think of a successful login, I decided to wait.

30 minutes ago, I got an email from Samuel Kim  saying that I was admitted for animation.


----------



## youthquake (Mar 11, 2010)

6:52 CST (so 4:52 their time)

I know, I posted before I called my Mom. I HAVE AN ADDICTION. Lolz


----------



## Sapphiar (Mar 11, 2010)

I, too, got an email saying I'm waitlisted! Hey, better than nothin'. A part of me just needed to see if I was "worthy," so for now that's enough to put a smile on my face=)


----------



## Devin W. (Mar 11, 2010)

Rejection E-mail


----------



## alect006 (Mar 11, 2010)

Just got the rejection email as well. Too early to start the USC Spring 2011 thread? This really sucks


----------



## apex (Mar 11, 2010)

Rejected.

Sigh...


----------



## VT_Film (Mar 11, 2010)

Rejection email at 8:14.  Brace up everyone.


----------



## robot_m (Mar 11, 2010)

Bah! I've still heard nothing!


----------



## Nicky (Mar 11, 2010)

rejection email


----------



## jamesc (Mar 11, 2010)

nothing yet... bracing up.  Are Spring '10 waitlisters the last to hear?


----------



## robot_m (Mar 11, 2010)

apparently! sheesh!


----------



## WillieGreen (Mar 11, 2010)

Got the rejection email.

And then there were two...


----------



## Sapphiar (Mar 11, 2010)

Aw, man, this is breakin' my heart!


----------



## Generallyspeaking22 (Mar 11, 2010)

Regretfully, I didn't even need the email to inform me.*

*I messed one section of my app up but didn't notice till months later. However, the other parts of the app were golden. I assure you.


----------



## youthquake (Mar 11, 2010)

> Originally posted by Generallyspeaking22:
> Regretfully, I didn't even need the email to inform me.*
> 
> *I messed one section of my app up but didn't notice till months later. However, the other parts of the app were golden. I assure you.



Same here, my statement of purpose had a different school's name in there. I wonder if I didn't do that, maybe I would be waitlisted. 

I'm so sorry for everyone that were rejected. But I bet you're relieved the wait is over. I send giant good vibes toward you all! You've made this process so much more bearable!


----------



## Silverlenz (Mar 11, 2010)

Congrats Youthquake. Are you planning to wait and go to USC in the Spring?

SilverLenz


----------



## BWyatt (Mar 11, 2010)

Spring 2010 Waitlisters (i.e. Jamesc and Robot)...I haven't heard anything either.


----------



## spike87 (Mar 11, 2010)

So I was on the phone with an aunt I hadn't spoke to in 6 months...

Conversation was going great. Telling her about my grand aspirations. My iphone buzzes 3 times. I finally check after the 3rd buzz while still on the phone with her.

See the USC e-mail See "regretfully."

Oh well. AFI lets me know on Monday.


----------



## Generallyspeaking22 (Mar 11, 2010)

> Originally posted by youthquake:
> <BLOCKQUOTE class="ip-ubbcode-quote"><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-title">quote:</div><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-content">Originally posted by Generallyspeaking22:
> Regretfully, I didn't even need the email to inform me.*
> 
> *I messed one section of my app up but didn't notice till months later. However, the other parts of the app were golden. I assure you.



Same here, my statement of purpose had a different school's name in there. I wonder if I didn't do that, maybe I would be waitlisted. 

I'm so sorry for everyone that were rejected. But I bet you're relieved the wait is over. I send giant good vibes toward you all! You've made this process so much more bearable! </div></BLOCKQUOTE>

I sent in a statement of purpose instead of a character sketch. It was beyond a typo.

Congrats on being waitlisted!


----------



## blimes (Mar 11, 2010)

rejected =( well, at least i didn't have to wait that long to answer my own question -_-

though now that i don't have the opportunity to pay for SC tuition for at least another year, i'm thinking of buying the 5d mark ii as a consolation =P


----------



## Akriti (Mar 11, 2010)

rejected.


----------



## psufilmgirl (Mar 11, 2010)

Hey y'all, here's how my day/night went(since I've been silent all day on the forum).

Woke up after sleeping since 6 last night cause I have some sinus/allergy/cold whosewhatsit.

suffered through corporate auditors at work, as i had dinner and movie plans with 2 friends that i didn't want to be too sick to break.

An hour and a half into the movie I start seeing the posts on here about the wait list emails.  I check both emails(it just so happens my notifications for here go to a different address)......NOTHING

Then, I start reading about the rejection emails......keep checking my email.....NOTHING......

AHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!  Good thing I didn't just pay $10.50 for a movie that I wasn't paying attention to!!

Stupid iPhone, talk about modern technology backfiring.

Oh, and I'm a Spring 2010 reject.  Hey BWyatt, James, and Robot-COULD THEY HAVE SAVED THE BEST FOR LAST?????  hahahahhaha


----------



## BWyatt (Mar 11, 2010)

PSU - It seems like everyone on this forum has received notification except the Spring 2010 applicants. Very strange.


----------



## apex (Mar 11, 2010)

I am so relieved to finally know my fate with USC, now the waiting for my last two schools begins.

Good luck everyone.


----------



## HI FILM (Mar 11, 2010)

I was a Spring 2010 Production applicant(directing based). I couldn't get in and re-applied. No interview, no acceptance, no rejection, no waitlist. What should I think now?


----------



## psufilmgirl (Mar 11, 2010)

B-I know, right?  Is it cause we submitted later?  I feel like it would be cool if not that many spring people reapplied, and we just all  got wait listed.  That would be fantastic.  Seriously.  

But, I'm probably delusional.  For reals.

But I hope my story was entertaining....

hahaha

congrats to those who were waitlisted, sorry for those rejected.  I've been there and I know and feel your pain.


----------



## riddlefish (Mar 11, 2010)

Hey there everyone! 

I've never posted here, but I've been lurking on this site for the better part of the year. 

Anyway, I just got an email from USC and I'm waitlisted for the Screenwriting program. I'm honestly just really relieved to have some sort of indication that I'm not completely deluding myself with screenwriting. 

So, here comes the question that all waitlisters have to ask: does anyone know what the chances are of getting in off the waitlist? 

Anyway, thanks for being there freaking out with me (even though you didn't know it) for this whole ordeal. Congrats to everyone who got in and good luck to anyone still playing the waiting game!


----------



## jamesc (Mar 11, 2010)

congrats to all those waitlisted and sorry for those rejected.  

@riddlefish: congrats!  When you said you "just received" an email, do you mean the email just arrived in your inbox?  I'm wondering if the admissions office is working overtime to send out the emails and if I should bother to stay glued to my computer...

It doesn't feel like a coincidence that Spring '10 applicants are going last.  They're probably processing in the order they were filed?  I feel like I've been waiting on a decision from USC forever..


----------



## youthquake (Mar 11, 2010)

> Originally posted by riddlefish:
> So, here comes the question that all waitlisters have to ask: does anyone know what the chances are of getting in off the waitlist?



And what are the chances of any kind of funding?

--
So sorry to all the Springers still waiting! Good luck!


----------



## WillieGreen (Mar 11, 2010)

I just ripped the USC postcard into 32 pieces.  

Beat that!


----------



## BWyatt (Mar 11, 2010)

Congrats to those of you who were accepted and waitlisted...it sounds like this year was USC's most competitive ever.

For those of you who were rejected...don't give up hope...keep making movies!

Jamesc - I was thinking the exact same thing (about the admissions committee processing applications in the order they were received)...except, wasn't LVN a Spring 2010 waitlister?


----------



## brainwashed (Mar 11, 2010)

I've been withholding myself from posting till I get any decision but I can't take it anymore!

I had an interview three weeks ago that went very well as I thought. I was told I'm one of the top applicants. I'm on the East Coast, NY. I got NOTHING still    No rejection, acceptance or waitlist. No mail or email. It's driving me nuts! I can't log in to the camel link either. I just wanna know something, anything, so I can move on to going nuts about NYU.    

Congratulations everyone who got in!!! I know it's the first school of choice for many of you, so enjoy the ride!


----------



## BKFishmaster (Mar 11, 2010)

7:24pm central time---REJECTED for screenwriting by e-mail.

I hate to admit it, but it's a really huge bummer. I was really hoping to at least be on the waitlist because my plans are to move to LA anyway so I actually would have been able to switch up my plans and attend if the opportunity suddenly arose.

However, one thing that honestly took the edge off was in the text of the rejection e-mail itself. For those of you who (thankfully) are unaware of what that looks like, I'll excerpt it here:

"This should in no way reflect on your ability to become a screenwriter. I want to encourage you to continue with your passion and to believe in yourself.  There is no one path, but each success story starts with a writer who must write and a writer who finds a way to fulfill their passion."

That's a pretty cool paragraph to include in a rejection letter, especially given how extra intense this year's competition was. And that sentiment really makes me respect USC that much more.

So yeah, bonus points to USC for being able to reject me without fostering any sense of bitterness toward the school on my part.

Good luck to anyone else still waiting, congratulations to those who got in, and I'm right there with you if you didn't. As others have said, you've all made this whole process much more bearable and I wish you all the best in your pursuits.


----------



## VT_Film (Mar 11, 2010)

Yeah, that's significantly cooler than the production email, which didn't really have any reassuring words in it.  It's not a big deal though.  They only see a very narrow portion of our abilities, so it's nothing to get bitter about.  I'll just have to try twice as hard if I re-apply.


----------



## apex (Mar 11, 2010)

Wow Bk, my letter was unceremoniously distant,  like a cut-and-paste my name into a generic email. And a "don't ask us why" to boot!

At least they gave you a little "pick-me-up"

Here's mine:

Thank you for applying to the Film & Television Production MFA program. As you probably know, competition for admission to the School of Cinematic Arts is keen. Our limited facilities permit us to admit only a fraction of those who apply. This was a particularly competitive year in which we were only able to admit a limited number of applicants. Therefore it is with regret that we are not able to admit you for the Fall 2010 semester.

Because of the volume of applications we receive, we are not able to provide detailed explanations of why an applicant was not offered admission, nor does the Admissions Committee furnish us with that information.

Please contact the SCA Office of Admission if you are interested in reapplying for a future term. Details about the application process will be available on our website.


It's ok, they don't hold the keys to my future anyways.


----------



## Dead Honky (Mar 11, 2010)

> Originally posted by BKFishmaster:
> However, one thing that honestly took the edge off was in the text of the rejection e-mail itself. For those of you who (thankfully) are unaware of what that looks like, I'll excerpt it here:
> 
> "This should in no way reflect on your ability to become a screenwriter. I want to encourage you to continue with your passion and to believe in yourself.  There is no one path, but each success story starts with a writer who must write and a writer who finds a way to fulfill their passion."
> ...



I'd respect them more if it wasn't all copypasta.  My rejection email had the same stuff.


----------



## riddlefish (Mar 11, 2010)

@jamesc

My email was time stamped 5:04pm PST. When I said I "just got" an email, I meant that I'd noticed the email, then took some time to have a mild heart attack and call a few people before remembering to post it on the forum.


----------



## beezy16 (Mar 11, 2010)

rejected. 2 left...


----------



## Jayimess (Mar 11, 2010)

In my incoming Writing MFA class in 2007, there were at least four waitlisters that I know of (myself included), and we were also short one person, for a class of 31...sometime between mid-June and the start of school, one of our classmates dropped out.  For one reason or another, the writing division chose not to fill that spot.  

At the same time, I know people who flipped their lives in as little as a week to attend production after a last minute bump to accepted.  

People reject these programs every year, because opportunities come up, they attend other schools, money falls through, or just, well, sh*t happens.

Waitlisted is not rejected...and for a bit more hope, I was REJECTED from AFI and later offered admission, so sometimes, even a rejection isn't a rejection.  I also know a writer there who got accepted last minute as well.

Regarding funding, well, few people get funding at USC their first year, but once you're admitted, you're admitted, and your future awards are based on what you do at USC, not what you did on your app, in addition to financial need.  I have been fortunate enough to receive funding every single year, split evenly between merit and general/need-based, in addition to assistantships.

In summary, "Waitlisted" only matters until the class is confirmed and closed...if you get the bump, you're accepted just like everyone else, no asterisk on your diploma, nobody will know unless you tell them.  Same as rejected.  

It's purgatory, and it sucks, but please don't rule yourself out.

As always, congrats to those accepted, and consolations to those rejected...but please don't stop creating.

Another note:  Every year around this time, people start asking me to review their materials and help them get in next year.  I'm not comfortable doing that, nor do I have the time, plus I'm not qualified to do that, anyway.

So please don't ask.  I'm sorry.

-Jayimess


----------



## JusTaNaPpLe (Mar 11, 2010)

got the rejection email from USC... too bad...


----------



## HI FILM (Mar 11, 2010)

@justanapple, sorry to hear that. what time did you get it and were you production applicant?


----------



## jason.georgio (Mar 11, 2010)

Yea haha no USC for me via email! Boy, competition is really keen these days. Golly! What's with these institutional rejection letters and there euphemisms? Anyway, see you all in Cali, I'm off to Cal Arts.

youthquake...if they don't want you now why would they want you next year? Does that mean that the class which was accepted was more qualified?


----------



## jason.georgio (Mar 11, 2010)

I don't mean to be mean, I'm just confused by their reaction?


----------



## apex (Mar 11, 2010)

@jason: LOL, i know... "keen"? seriously??? haha


----------



## MJS11 (Mar 11, 2010)

Rejected.... as expected, I guess. Sad though! Sorry to everyone else, crappy start of the weekend. Hope all your other apps will work out more positively!! And thanks for all the help, especially Jayimesss!


----------



## dfp7882 (Mar 11, 2010)

It's official. I'm out. At least I'm in good company?


----------



## HI FILM (Mar 11, 2010)

any Spring-2010 reject got notified? accept or reject?


----------



## youthquake (Mar 11, 2010)

> Originally posted by jason.georgio:
> youthquake...if they don't want you now why would they want you next year? Does that mean that the class which was accepted was more qualified?



Jason-Â 
First off, sorry to hear about your rejection. I also got into CalArts and I haven't decided where I will go. I think I am fairly lucky to have gotten in for spring. My background is in experimental filmmaking and doc editing. USC is well known as a narrative school, but my portfolio of work must've been strong enough to show them that I'm worth taking a chance on. 

Waitlisting isn't anything to be ashamed of either, look at Jayimess' post. She was waitlisted, got in and look at her go! 

Also, I don't think in the future the connections I make at USC will say. "Hey, weren't you waitlisted? Spring accepted?"


----------



## jason.georgio (Mar 11, 2010)

well congrats!


----------



## KaiserSuZ (Mar 12, 2010)

Yup, Rejected!  The same day i got that stupid fin aid postcard everyone was hypothesizing about. Is anyone going to reapply for Spring? I know I need to work on my submission samples, I was really happy with them when I sent them out, then decided last month that they sucked. I think waiting till next fall is too long for me, though, and i feel like i'll be too old then. Is the Spring reapplication the same, or do they only take waitlisters, or an equal class size, or...?


----------



## Silverlenz (Mar 12, 2010)

> Originally posted by youthquake:
> <BLOCKQUOTE class="ip-ubbcode-quote"><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-title">quote:</div><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-content">Originally posted by jason.georgio:
> youthquake...if they don't want you now why would they want you next year? Does that mean that the class which was accepted was more qualified?



Jason-Â 
First off, sorry to hear about your rejection. I also got into CalArts and I haven't decided where I will go. I think I am fairly lucky to have gotten in for spring. My background is in experimental filmmaking and doc editing. USC is well known as a narrative school, but my portfolio of work must've been strong enough to show them that I'm worth taking a chance on. 

Waitlisting isn't anything to be ashamed of either, look at Jayimess' post. She was waitlisted, got in and look at her go! 

Also, I don't think in the future the connections I make at USC will say. "Hey, weren't you waitlisted? Spring accepted?" </div></BLOCKQUOTE>

You couldn't have said it better Youthquake. 
@jason.g Why would even bring up such a thing? Why not be happy for her and anyone else in that situation. Your remarks seem very pessimistic. Also, you mentioned earlier something about Film school being:
"A Master's - in my opinion - is for people who have a trust fund to burn....in which case, they probably don't even need the connections to make it....OR, it's for those who don't know HOW to go about getting from A to B in the film world ....and who want to PROCRASTINATE and put off just getting out there and MAKING IT HAPPEN."

Haha those kids don't know what they're doing getting an education! Silly them.

So my question to you is”¦why apply to film school if you truly feel this way. Unless this is an attempt by you to be funny. 

SilverLenz


----------



## Silverlenz (Mar 12, 2010)

> Originally posted by Silverlenz:
> <BLOCKQUOTE class="ip-ubbcode-quote"><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-title">quote:</div><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-content">Originally posted by youthquake:
> <BLOCKQUOTE class="ip-ubbcode-quote"><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-title">quote:</div><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-content">Originally posted by jason.georgio:
> youthquake...if they don't want you now why would they want you next year? Does that mean that the class which was accepted was more qualified?



Jason-Â 
First off, sorry to hear about your rejection. I also got into CalArts and I haven't decided where I will go. I think I am fairly lucky to have gotten in for spring. My background is in experimental filmmaking and doc editing. USC is well known as a narrative school, but my portfolio of work must've been strong enough to show them that I'm worth taking a chance on. 

Waitlisting isn't anything to be ashamed of either, look at Jayimess' post. She was waitlisted, got in and look at her go! 

Also, I don't think in the future the connections I make at USC will say. "Hey, weren't you waitlisted? Spring accepted?" </div></BLOCKQUOTE>

You couldn't have said it better Youthquake. 
@jason.g Why would you even bring up such a thing? Why not be happy for her and anyone else in that situation. Your remarks seem very pessimistic. Also, you mentioned this earlier:

"A Master's - in my opinion - is for people who have a trust fund to burn....in which case, they probably don't even need the connections to make it....OR, it's for those who don't know HOW to go about getting from A to B in the film world ....and who want to PROCRASTINATE and put off just getting out there and MAKING IT HAPPEN."

Haha those kids don't know what they're doing getting an education! Silly them.

So my question to you is, why apply to film school if you truly feel this way. Unless this is an attempt by you to be funny. 

SilverLenz </div></BLOCKQUOTE>


----------



## laytonw5 (Mar 12, 2010)

rejected. what's ridiculous is 15 minutes after I got my email, my roommate walked in and announced that she got into her dream graduate MPA program at UT. And this morning my best friend found out she got into seminary. I'm happy for them of course, but it sucks to even tell them I didn't get in cause I don't want to rain on their parade.

Also ridiculous... I'd already pretty much decided not to go... and it still sucks.


----------



## jason.georgio (Mar 12, 2010)

Silverlenz...joke.

youthquake, I really did not mean to offend and if I did I apologize. It's tough to get tone across in these posts as silverlenz no doubt could not tell the difference. So, sorry if there's any confusion there. You worked hard to get where you are and that's amazing! Congratulations and good luck you!


----------



## B.D. Flory (Mar 12, 2010)

Occasional lurker, but I thought I'd finally login to note that I just got accepted to USC's MFA Writing for Film & TV!

Got the e-mail Tuesday, the grad school pack yesterday, and the SCA pack today.

Woo!


----------



## BWyatt (Mar 12, 2010)

Still nothing for me.....what about the rest of the Spring 2010 waitlisters?


----------



## robot_m (Mar 12, 2010)

nothing yet.


----------



## HI FILM (Mar 12, 2010)

I'm Spring 2010 Reject. Nothing yet. Is there anyone Spring Reject has heard anything?


----------



## jamesc (Mar 12, 2010)

Nothing yet for me.  As far as I know, LVN is the only Spring '10 applicant who has received notice (he was accepted into both Production and Screenwriting).  

I'm thinking about calling the admissions office soon to see if they can shed any more light on it.


----------



## robot_m (Mar 12, 2010)

you should. I was going to but now I'm going to be stuck at work until after USC closing time.


----------



## BWyatt (Mar 12, 2010)

I think calling is probably not a bad idea, considering almost everyone else on this forum has heard from USC except the Spring 2010 applicants.


----------



## M Dawg (Mar 12, 2010)

This is my first year applying and I haven't heard anything, either...  There's always the chance that my email just bounced, though.

Based on the fact that I've been rejected first round everywhere else I don't think the delay is a good thing....


----------



## jamesc (Mar 12, 2010)

Ok, just called the office.  I was told that the decisions were sent out yesterday, but was then asked for my name and put me on hold.  I thought for a moment that she might come back and tell me I had been rejected right over the phone... 

But then Samuel Kim (I'm assuming) came on the phone, and I told him that several of us Spring '10 re-applications hadn't heard anything yet.  He told me that there was a 'strange little hiccup' in the system and that we will know our decisions by today.

So.... at least we'll know soon enough .


----------



## robot_m (Mar 12, 2010)

'strange little hiccup'? hahaha. *slaps forehead*

That can't be good.

There was something about EMAILING in my re-submitted application that just felt...I don't know...prone to breakage.


----------



## brainwashed (Mar 12, 2010)

After receiving my mail today and getting nothing again, I called USC and got the same thing as Jamesc. They asked for my name, transfered me and asked for the name again. Than he (Kim) said they will send out letters/emails today or at the latest Monday. It didn't feel right to me. I can handle rejection fine, I just wanna know already. Damn it.


----------



## brainwashed (Mar 12, 2010)

I'm a Film Production applicant by the way. First time. Interviewed.


----------



## robot_m (Mar 12, 2010)

yeah... this is like the hold over from spring admission, where it didn't seem like they knew what they were doing.

It seems like for fall admission they've mostly gotten everything well organized, but we Spring applicants still have the stink of gaggle-fvck-ery.


----------



## psufilmgirl (Mar 12, 2010)

at least we'll know soon!  that's weird.  i wonder if that's why none of us got calls, like we were totally passed over or something.  that can't be good.  NOT AT ALL.  

time to start thinking about how to redo my app for spring 2011.


----------



## jefcostello (Mar 12, 2010)

I haven't heard anything yet and wasn't a spring applicant. Strangely enough in the last week my "photo essay" or whatever it's called has been getting hits...and it's password protected.  I don't know what that means but it sounds like maybe they are still figuring who gets waitlisted and out of those who gets spring admission? Speculation...  These system glitches are very odd indeed...


----------



## EMDelMar (Mar 12, 2010)

Here's a facebook group for accepted USC production folks to get to know one another; other SCA divisions are welcome to join as well.

http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=345989982573


----------



## jamesc (Mar 12, 2010)

Just curious for all those who are still waiting to hear back, when did you send in your application?

@brainwashed: If he said latest Monday... then I'm going to assume Monday.

@robot_m: A mini story, if you will:

I call in this morning and give them my name.  The girl on staff looks me up in the system and sees... nothing.  She then notifies the admissions director who has a "oh crap" moment.  The 'glitch in the system' was that our applications weren't forwarded to the admissions staff.  He calmly says, "We'll let you know by today", then scrambles afterwards to figure out what to do.

Of course LVN's acceptance + several first time applicants not hearing back preclude this possibility.  Outside of the strange, 'hiccup in the system' remark, I'm hoping that the remaining people are on the brink of decision.  But I guess only time will tell now.  

It also seems like most of the acceptance/rejection emails go out towards the end of the work day (4-5pm PST).  So crossing my fingers I'll receive some email in a few hours.


----------



## robot_m (Mar 12, 2010)

jamesc- are you saying that's just what you imagine happened? That's what I imagined as well. *sigh*


----------



## psufilmgirl (Mar 12, 2010)

james and robot, that's been my paranoia all along!!!  as we didn't have to resubmit online, i was super paranoid about he fact that they wouldn't get our stuff.  i called awhile ago and they told me to email, which i did and they asked for my portfolio list again because it's the only thing i didn't resend.  they thanked me and that was it.  

WEIRD!!!!


----------



## robot_m (Mar 12, 2010)

I actually called and talked with Samuel Kim the day the waitlisters' applications were due, and he checked and told me my application had been forwarded to the admissions committee.

So take that for what it's worth...


----------



## Neville26 (Mar 12, 2010)

just got my rejection email from USC. 

wah-waahhh.  it came (ironically) on my interview day with columbia.  so we'll see what happens next. 

i applied to the MFA in Screenwriting program at USC in case some of you are wondering. 

good luck to all of you who are still waiting!!!


----------



## jamesc (Mar 12, 2010)

Sorry to hear Neville 

Well.. it's about 5:30pm and outside of Neville at 3pm, looks like still nothing sent to Spring '10 applicants.  I guess it will be Monday then....  I hope everyone has a great weekend!


----------



## youthquake (Mar 12, 2010)

> Originally posted by jason.georgio:
> youthquake, I really did not mean to offend and if I did I apologize. It's tough to get tone across in these posts as silverlenz no doubt could not tell the difference. So, sorry if there's any confusion there. You worked hard to get where you are and that's amazing! Congratulations and good luck you!



Jason, Yes, I have worked very hard. I worked 4 jobs at one point to make it through undergrad and I am proud of my accomplishments. 
Maybe I'll see ya at Cal Arts accepted students day.

---
Anyone out there going to USC's accepted students day? Or should that be another thread?


----------



## youthquake (Mar 12, 2010)

> Originally posted by Neville26:
> just got my rejection email from USC.
> 
> wah-waahhh.  it came (ironically) on my interview day with columbia.  so we'll see what happens next.
> ...



OH NO! Well, good luck with Columbia!


----------



## M Dawg (Mar 12, 2010)

Has anyone been wait listed for production yet?  Is it possible that those whom the school hasn't contacted yet are candidates for the wait list?

Just clinging to any last hope.


----------



## NSS (Mar 12, 2010)

I did.


----------



## Mrpels (Mar 12, 2010)

Eccentricmetric, I'm in the same situation! I called them today at 17:30 LA time but no one answered. This silence treatment is killing me!


----------



## robot_m (Mar 12, 2010)

mrpels- most american businesses/colleges close at 5pm (17:00) on weekdays and are not open on the weekends.

you might want to try calling back monday morning after 9am USC time, if you haven't already heard something.


----------



## brainwashed (Mar 13, 2010)

For those who are still waiting for a decision: Did you have an interview? 
Were you able to log in to the camel website?

I myself had an interview, it went well as I thought. And I can't log in. Don't know what to think of it.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Good luck to all you waiting and have a great weekend!


----------



## jason.georgio (Mar 13, 2010)

youthquake, I applied to the art institute of chicago and see you went there as an undergrad? I haven't heard back from them yet. Did you apply there as well and if not, any particular reason why? Anything I should be aware of about their program?


----------



## BWyatt (Mar 13, 2010)

Radio silence here as well...guess I'll have to wait 'til Monday.

Are there more details on this supposed "hiccup"?


----------



## youthquake (Mar 13, 2010)

> Originally posted by jason.georgio:
> youthquake, I applied to the art institute of chicago and see you went there as an undergrad? I haven't heard back from them yet. Did you apply there as well and if not, any particular reason why? Anything I should be aware of about their program?



I just sent you a really long message, but let me know if you have anymore questions.


----------



## maltesefalcon (Mar 13, 2010)

question:
how many Fall 2010 screenwriting MFA's have been waitlisted? I've seen one person so far. Also, was any screenwriting MFA waitlisted for Fall 2010, but accepted for Spring 2011?


----------



## kalel4 (Mar 13, 2010)

I just got my Fall 2010 Production program acceptance letter in the mail! It's funny; I was one of the folks that didn't get a decision email and was told I would get my decision emailed to me on Friday night (which never happened,) so image my surprise when I actually got the acceptance package today!

Only sucky part: the entire package was ruined by all the rain...

Ah well!!


----------



## Silverlenz (Mar 13, 2010)

Congrats Kalel4. What concentration did you apply to? Did you apply anywhere else?

SilverLenz


----------



## kalel4 (Mar 13, 2010)

Thanks, *Silverlenz*! I'm going in to the Film and TV Production program for directing.

I applied to UCLA and NYU as well, but a few weeks ago I decided that it was USC or broke. If I hadn't gotten accepted this time, I was going to keep applying until they let me in. So, thanks USC for saving me time and application money!


----------



## Marisah (Mar 13, 2010)

Hey guys,

Got my letter in the mail today and I'm waitlisted for Fall/accepted for Spring.  I have to say I'm really surprised!  I got rejected by NYU and haven't heard anything from UCLA since I applied.  Also, I didn't think my phone interview went that well, but maybe I was just overly critical.  Anyway I'm really excited and looking forward to meeting all of you soon.  Oh and for those of you wondering, I didn't get any email from the admissions office, just the letter.


----------



## EMDelMar (Mar 13, 2010)

> I just got my Fall 2010 Production program acceptance letter in the mail! It's funny; I was one of the folks that didn't get a decision email and was told I would get my decision emailed to me on Friday night (which never happened,) so image my surprise when I actually got the acceptance package today!



Hey, Kalel that happened to me too, I got the package in the mail before an email. CONGRATS!

For people who are going to the admitted students day, show yourselves on the forum. Let's meet up before or after. It would be great to put some faces to these screen names.


----------



## riddlefish (Mar 14, 2010)

@maltesefalcon

From what I understand, there are no spring admissions for the screenwriting program, so the waitlist offerings are for Fall 2010 only.


----------



## youthquake (Mar 14, 2010)

> Originally posted by EMDelMar:
> For people who are going to the admitted students day, show yourselves on the forum. Let's meet up before or after. It would be great to put some faces to these screen names.



I booked my trip yesterday. Should we start a new topic for admitted students day? This one is getting long.


----------



## film freak (Mar 14, 2010)

Question for those of you who have received your letters. Did they come to your school or permanent address? I am at my parents (permanent address)for spring break and am wondering if it will come here or at my place in another city where I go to school.


----------



## BWyatt (Mar 14, 2010)

film freak - they will send the notification to whatever address you provided in your application.


----------



## film freak (Mar 14, 2010)

I gave them both addresses. They could not tell me which address it would be sent to.


----------



## maltesefalcon (Mar 14, 2010)

thanks riddlefish.


----------



## Zumbi (Mar 14, 2010)

Got rejected from USC last Friday for Film & Television Production MFA
For the second time this year.

Start to think that school is not for me...
I wish it could be...


----------



## riddlefish (Mar 14, 2010)

@maltesefalcon

Are you waitlisted as well? I've only seen one other person on the USC screenwriting waitlist so far, and that's Sapphiar via the "Acceptances Fall '10" topic thread.


----------



## omelette (Mar 14, 2010)

> Originally posted by youthquake:
> <BLOCKQUOTE class="ip-ubbcode-quote"><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-title">quote:</div><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-content">Originally posted by EMDelMar:
> For people who are going to the admitted students day, show yourselves on the forum. Let's meet up before or after. It would be great to put some faces to these screen names.



I booked my trip yesterday. Should we start a new topic for admitted students day? This one is getting long. </div></BLOCKQUOTE>

I just started a new discussion for admitted students day!


----------



## psufilmgirl (Mar 14, 2010)

Sorry to hear that Zumbi, was it email or an actual letter?

Hopefully the 6 or so of us from Spring will know tomorrow!!


----------



## Mrpels (Mar 15, 2010)

I finally received the rejection letter from Peter Stark...it wasn't so painful...


----------



## BWyatt (Mar 15, 2010)

Monday...nothing in the mail.

I think a phone call is in order.


----------



## jefcostello (Mar 15, 2010)

Same here - i'm getting up the courage...


----------



## psufilmgirl (Mar 15, 2010)

Do it Bwyatt!!  

Nothing in the mail from them today here in Pa!


----------



## brainwashed (Mar 15, 2010)

Nothing in the mail in NY!(((


----------



## M Dawg (Mar 15, 2010)

Nothing here (suburbs of Boston), either.  It's my first time applying--and I didn't get an interview--so I may be the anomaly here.  It's possible I was rejected and my email just bounced.

Anyone who calls, let us know what you find out.  For those whose status is confirmed, does your online application indicate as much or does it still read that it's been forwarded for review?

Thanks.


----------



## jamesc (Mar 15, 2010)

Rejected by email.  Email was dated March 11, so I guess the glitch was that the email just didn't go out.  Oh well, time to start working on next year's app


----------



## Marisah (Mar 15, 2010)

Sorry to hear that jamesc.  I just got the e-mail too so they should be coming out for all the Spring reapplicants soon.


----------



## psufilmgirl (Mar 15, 2010)

Yep.  Just got the rejection email too.  Time to start working on a new app.


----------



## BWyatt (Mar 15, 2010)

From Spring 2010 Waitlist to Fall 2010 Reject. Quite a journey. Thanks USC.


----------



## brainwashed (Mar 15, 2010)

So sorry to hear that Jamesc, Psufilmgirl and BWyatt!!!   

Don't beat up yourself too much and have a good week! 

I guess I'm next on their rejection email list. Just lay it on me USC


----------



## BWyatt (Mar 15, 2010)

Thanks Brainwashed.

At least I have a film in pre-production, so I can focus on that.


----------



## MJS11 (Mar 15, 2010)

Guys, that sucks so much!! I was really hoping you'd get some good news... Hopefully you won't be too discouraged.


----------



## EMDelMar (Mar 15, 2010)

> Originally posted by jamesc:
> Rejected by email.  Email was dated March 11, so I guess the glitch was that the email just didn't go out.  Oh well, time to start working on next year's app



James, sorry. Where are you in the Bay Area? There lots of opportunities up there to strengthen you application for the upcoming year (I lived there for 5 years). City College of SF is a wonderful place that has a lot of resources for the money you pay, and you can work in 8mm in your first semester (and eventually 16mm). And they do night classes. Great faculty. PM me if you want more info.


----------



## brainwashed (Mar 15, 2010)

That's great BWyatt!!! Who knows maybe you'll decide against applying for school next year if things go great with your film.


----------



## robot_m (Mar 15, 2010)

also a Spring waitlist to Fall reject (via email, also dated 3/11).

Not sure if I'm going to reapply. I don't think I'm capable of writing a better personal statement.

Hopefully Columbia or NYU pull through for me.

Maybe it's finally time for me to bite the bullet and go to law school.


----------



## Elliot Eustis (Mar 15, 2010)

Don't do it Robot... You've faired better than 95% percent of the applicants out there. If you don't get in I think you should reapply. you can always up your game with improved portfolio pieces. 

Persistence alone is omnipotent.


----------



## psufilmgirl (Mar 15, 2010)

okay that rejection email stung HARDCORE.  to make matters worse, i was at work and I just lost it.  

you would think after 3 times (once for stark and now twice for production) it wouldn't hurt as much.

i'm really not sure how to market myself to get noticed and it's wearing thin.

I'm going to apply for spring 2011.


----------



## Elliot Eustis (Mar 15, 2010)

My friend my knows someone who got into USC only after their SIXTH attempt. Now they're making movies in Hollywood. Stay positive and engaged.


----------



## psufilmgirl (Mar 15, 2010)

Thanks for the words of encouragement Elliot!!!

I'm going to keep trying.  Its really the one thing I want and I know if I keep working, I'll get there.  

But the rejection still BLOWS.


----------



## Silverlenz (Mar 15, 2010)

I'm sorry to hear that.... Don't give up. If this is something you really want, then try again next year. Also, on a side note have you thought about applying to Chapman?


----------



## psufilmgirl (Mar 15, 2010)

I haven't.  I didn't look at it.  I guess I have time now to look.


----------



## brendonb (Mar 15, 2010)

Something to keep in mind for anyone dealing with the pain of rejection right now:

Steven Spielberg applied to, and was rejected from, USC three times.

So what did he do? He went somewhere else - Cal State Long Beach, not exactly a hotbed for filmmaking then or now, and he took a really intense internship at Universal Studios in their editing department. He made friends there, hooked up with a wannabe producer  (Dennis Hoffman), and directed a $15,000 short film, which he transitioned into a television directing contract.

Granted that was a different era, and there were different industrial circumstances in film production in the late 60s, but there are still so many different ways to 'make it' - even more now, because the internet has led to a democratization of distribution. 

We're all pursuing film school because it seems like the right way, and for many of us, it is, but you can't let yourself be dissuaded from filmmaking by this process.

There's a reason why there are brick walls - it's to keep other, weaker people out of what you know you should be doing.


----------



## psufilmgirl (Mar 15, 2010)

well  i'm looking into chapman now.  if anyone knows some one in that program, let me know.  i don't know much about it.   i have time over the summer to  look at other schools, i just really like what usc has to offer.  

and brendon-i hear you.  i'm going to keep trying no matter what.  i just wish i started trying when i was younger!


----------



## Silverlenz (Mar 15, 2010)

Well said brendon... BTW I love that quote. I love that quote by Randy Pausch.


----------



## Silverlenz (Mar 15, 2010)

Well said brendon... BTW I love that quote by Randy Pausch. 

@psufilmgirl-Chapman's deadline is April 1. 

SilverLenz


----------



## brendonb (Mar 15, 2010)

> Originally posted by Silverlenz:
> Well said brendon... BTW I love that quote by Randy Pausch.
> 
> SilverLenz



Is that where I got that from? I knew I had heard it somewhere, but couldn't recall...


----------



## Silverlenz (Mar 15, 2010)

Yes sir, Randy Pausch.....from the Last lecturer. If you do a search on youtube you can watch his entire presentation on Goals....etc..

SilverLenz


----------



## B.D. Flory (Mar 15, 2010)

> Originally posted by M Dawg:
> 
> For those whose status is confirmed, does your online application indicate as much or does it still read that it's been forwarded for review?



I got word on Tuesday (from the writing division) via e-mail, followed by ground mail from the graduate school on Thurs and ground mail from writing Friday.

As of today (Monday night) the online app still indicates submitted to department and no further action. I wouldn't take that as gospel.


----------



## M Dawg (Mar 15, 2010)

> Originally posted by B.D. Flory:
> 
> I got word on Tuesday (from the writing division) via e-mail, followed by ground mail from the graduate school on Thurs and ground mail from writing Friday.
> 
> As of today (Monday night) the online app still indicates submitted to department and no further action. I wouldn't take that as gospel.



Thanks for the insight and congrats on being accepted.  I have no reason to believe I'm getting in (no interview; can't log into the camel site), but this silence has me all worked up again so I really appreciate the info.


----------



## B.D. Flory (Mar 15, 2010)

USC makes a point of the fact that they don't do interviews for the writing division. What are you applying for, if you don't mind my asking?

And thanks for the congrats.


----------



## M Dawg (Mar 15, 2010)

I'm applying for production with an emphasis in cinematography, for which I believe there are interviews.  It's possible I was rejected and the email just bounced.

I've been rejected everywhere else so I just can't imagine I've gotten in.


----------



## B.D. Flory (Mar 15, 2010)

Well, I hope you get some good news. For what comfort it offers you, given our different programs, my film background is primarily scholarly, too.

At any rate, I'll keep my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## M Dawg (Mar 16, 2010)

Has anyone else who applied for production not yet heard back?  I called the admissions office yesterday; they took my number.  I called again today and they took my number again.  Still no word back.

I'm almost looking forward to the inevitable rejection just to end the stress of not knowing.


----------



## brainwashed (Mar 16, 2010)

M Dawg, I'm on the same boat as you. I chatted with the admissions online today, they took my name and said that I should have received an email by now. Well I never did. They said they would re-send it today and never did. 

 At this point I'm pretty sure I didn't get in and also very annoyed.

Sending all my positive thoughts to NYU now!


----------



## M Dawg (Mar 16, 2010)

Hmm the plot thickens...

I got the same line--basically verbatim.  I was told I should have received an email, too (and that someone would call back) but haven't heard anything since.  I get the impression they're super busy now, but it's still strange.

USC is both my real top choice and de facto top choice since I got rejected everywhere else--so this is particularly maddening.

Hopefully you'll get into NYU and forget all about this.  I'll just reapply in the spring if need be, I guess.


----------



## brainwashed (Mar 16, 2010)

M Dawg, sorry to hear it's your first and last choice and you're going through the same madness! It's pretty bizarre to me. As upset as I was, I managed to calm down and keep my hope up for NYU. You're in luck, because in the worst case scenario you can re-apply to USC again this summer and don't have to wait the whole year. 

Best of luck to you! Keep us posted!


----------



## B.D. Flory (Mar 16, 2010)

This may seem obvious, but...

Have you checked your spam filters?


----------



## brainwashed (Mar 16, 2010)

You bet I did!    Also I receiver fin aid emails from USC before, so the address should be recognized.


----------



## omelette (Mar 17, 2010)

Has anyone got an e-mail but not the packet in the mail? 
It's making me nervous! I e-mailed admissions and they said to call them again if I haven't recived it by Friday...


----------



## EMDelMar (Mar 17, 2010)

omlette, you were accepted, not waitlisted, correct? A waitlisted friend of mine has yet to receive his forms in the mail (and he lives in LA).


----------



## NSS (Mar 17, 2010)

Yeah waitlisted here with no forms yet.


----------



## riddlefish (Mar 17, 2010)

I'm on the waitlist, and I have yet to receive my packet in the mail, and I'm in San Diego. In my email, they said they mailed it last Thursday, but I'm starting wonder...


----------



## NSS (Mar 17, 2010)

I called and was told they sent out another batch yesterday, I too was notified last Thursday.

Are you just a waitlist or also a Spring admit?


----------



## 623productions (Mar 17, 2010)

Hey omelette - you're international right?
My friends who are intl at USC film told me that the packet will come with the I-20 (so a lot later than for the Americans)

I wouldn't worry too much... 




> Originally posted by omelette:
> Has anyone got an e-mail but not the packet in the mail?
> It's making me nervous! I e-mailed admissions and they said to call them again if I haven't recived it by Friday...


----------



## riddlefish (Mar 17, 2010)

> Originally posted by NSS:
> I called and was told they sent out another batch yesterday, I too was notified last Thursday.
> 
> Are you just a waitlist or also a Spring admit?



@NSS

I'm waitlisted for screenwriting for Fall 2010 only. They don't allow spring admissions for screenwriters, unlike you lucky production applicants.


----------



## NSS (Mar 17, 2010)

> Originally posted by riddlefish:
> <BLOCKQUOTE class="ip-ubbcode-quote"><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-title">quote:</div><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-content">Originally posted by NSS:
> I called and was told they sent out another batch yesterday, I too was notified last Thursday.
> 
> Are you just a waitlist or also a Spring admit?



@NSS

I'm waitlisted for screenwriting for Fall 2010 only. They don't allow spring admissions for screenwriters, unlike you lucky production applicants.  </div></BLOCKQUOTE>

Haha, well I'm also waitlisted for Fall 2010 only, join the club!


----------



## youthquake (Mar 17, 2010)

Hopefully you peeps without packets just got the email from admissions, saying if you haven't got your packet send them an address and they will overnight it.


----------



## maltesefalcon (Mar 17, 2010)

I've counted 3 waitlisters on here for the MFA in screenwriting.

Anyone know how big the list is? Roughly?

Anyone else on it, or know of someone who is?

pardon my nerves.


----------



## omelette (Mar 17, 2010)

> Originally posted by 623productions:
> Hey omelette - you're international right?
> My friends who are intl at USC film told me that the packet will come with the I-20 (so a lot later than for the Americans)
> 
> ...


 </div></BLOCKQUOTE>


----------



## M Dawg (Mar 19, 2010)

Brainwashed, any news?  I finally gave in and emailed Sam Kim yesterday.  Still no word, though.  I hope there's more to this than rudeness; even if I didn't get in (which is almost certainly the case), I think I deserve to know.


----------



## brainwashed (Mar 19, 2010)

M Dwag, nope no news for me. I spoke to the graduate admissions office for the second time this week today. On Tuesday they told I should have received an email by now and that they would re-send it. They never did. I emailed them yesterday and nothing. Today they told me over the phone to email Wendy Jimenez  and explain my situation.

It's very disrespectful of them. It makes a stressful process almost unbearable. I'm sure I didn't get in, but please, give me some dignity USC. 

Keep me posted! And good luck with the rest of your applications!


----------



## M Dawg (Mar 19, 2010)

I feel the exact same way.  Obviously I feel slighted because I worked extremely hard on my app, which I thought was strong (I doubt anyone applying has substantially better academics from a better school)--but simply by virtue of paying the application fee I deserve the dignity of a response.

There's always the opportunity to reapply in spring, I guess--although I'm in no rush to go through this again.  The good news for me is I may get to DP another feature and my biggest yet (for cable) on the new red camera before then.  So this is my chance to really build my resumÃ© and put together a killer reel before next round.  Fingers crossed so hard on that.

(P.S.  Sorry for my incredibly stupid user name; it's kind of an in-joke and I figured I'd never post but now I can't stop, apparently.)


----------



## M Dawg (Mar 22, 2010)

Finally!  A rejection letter in the mail.

And today I start on my new video sample and retaking the GREs.


----------



## magneeta (Mar 22, 2010)

> Originally posted by brainwashed:
> M Dwag, nope no news for me. I spoke to the graduate admissions office for the second time this week today. On Tuesday they told I should have received an email by now and that they would re-send it. They never did. I emailed them yesterday and nothing. Today they told me over the phone to email Wendy Jimenez  and explain my situation.
> 
> It's very disrespectful of them. It makes a stressful process almost unbearable. I'm sure I didn't get in, but please, give me some dignity USC.
> ...



Hey brainwashed - it's your fellow New Yorker here.  How's it going?  Any word yet?  Read a couple of the posts and it is strange that you haven't been able to get any news from them yet esp. after you were selected for an interview and how personalized the process was for us.  Hope all is well and keep me posted


----------



## brainwashed (Mar 22, 2010)

Hey Magneeta! I still haven't heard anything    No mail today either. Unfortunately NYU calls went out last Wednesday and I didn't get one. It's pretty heartbreaking for me. After two very good interviews I somehow managed to miss out on both schools. I guess I'll try to move on with my life here, in NY, even though I'm pretty crushed. Thanks for asking by the way! 

I wish you all the best with your move to LA! Stay inspired and be creative!


----------



## brainwashed (Mar 22, 2010)

M Dawg, I'm so sorry to hear that!     I hope you're at least relieved that the wait is over. It's great that you have other projects to concentrate on! Look at it this way... The more you're prepared when you go to a grad film school, the more you'll get out of it. So just keep working as hard as you can till you get there. And good luck!


----------



## M Dawg (Mar 22, 2010)

Thanks.  I'll be working very hard to get more projects under my belt (including maybe DPing a made for tv movie produced by Syfy channel this summer; fingers crossed!) and hopefully get some additional recommendations along the way.

I hope you hear something soon!  I didn't get an interview so I wouldn't worry that my rejection would necessarily carry over to you getting one.  Hopefully it does indicate that you'll be notified soon, though.


----------



## brainwashed (Mar 22, 2010)

Fingers crossed for us both then M Dawg!


----------



## EMDelMar (Mar 22, 2010)

Hey, for those who are lucky enough to be deciding between different types of schools (USC vs. Columbia/UCLA, for example), here's a pretty good article from UCLA's website:

http://www.tft.ucla.edu/news/a...ement/302-backstage/


----------



## Star (Mar 22, 2010)

Hi guys,
I am new. Well...I got USC and CalArts acceptance via email on last Friday. Still cannot believe it...
I just called USC and they said they were collecting packets and mailing them out. I'll get it shortly.
Anyways I still feel surreal.

The moment I received the email I was starting to write my writing requirements for Chapman. It's really a surprise!!


----------



## Criterion (Mar 22, 2010)

That's a great article, EMDelMar. Thanks so much for sharing with us!


----------



## ryman (Apr 4, 2010)

Hey guys, 

Wish I knew this forum existed when I was applying! 

I'm IN for stark 2010... and curious to meet future classmates, or anyone that could fill me in a bit on moving to LA (campus/near-campus digs). 

Thanks in advance. Meanwhile I'll have a look around the boards.


----------



## NefariousYank (Apr 4, 2010)

Hey Ryman,
   Congrats on Stark! Have you joined the FB group?

http://www.facebook.com/#!/group.php?gid=355734204755


----------

